# Kolofogo, die Singletrailer alternative



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

Glück auf zusammen, nach dem ich nachwuchs bekommen hab und schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem normalen Kinderhänger gemacht hab, wollte ich mir einen Singletrailer kaufen, neu war er mir zu teuer und gebraucht leider auch (für einen 10-5 Jahre alten Hänger mindestens 800Euro, Hallo??). Vor gar nicht mal so langer Zeit hab ich einen bei Bucht Kleinanzeigen gefunden, 800 Euro und nur 2 Jahre alt, aber Berlin... zu weit. Trotzdem kam ich mit dem Verkäufer ins Gespräch, und er schrieb mir das er den Hänger nur verkaufen will weil er einen neuen entwickelt hat und diesen nur als Referenz gekauft hat. Kurz gesagt, ich schaute mir sein Produkt an und entschied mich das Risiko eines möglichen Fehlkaufs einzugehen. Die Vorteile gegenüber einen Singletrailer sind:
-er lässt sich zu einen Jogger umbauen (am Standfuss kann man Räder montieren)
-kopfstütze inklusive
-verstaumöglichkeiten
-feststellbremse....

nach der Lieferung war der Zusammenbau ganz einfach, nach ca. 40km testfahrten (Waldautobahnen, Trails mit Wurzeln, steinen, kleinen stufen) hat das Kind und der Vater ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. Es macht einfach bock flowige Trails damit zu heizen, nur wenns eng wird, also kurvig wirds nicht einfach, das Teil verhält sich wie ein LKW Aufleger.

Die Qualität stimmt, die Bespannung ist sauber verarbeitet, stinkt nicht nach chinachemiemüll, 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, und 2 Jahre Gewährleistung auf die Bespannung.
Da ich der erste in Deutschland bin der so ein Teil bekommen hat, und überhaupt erst einer von Zehn Erstkäufern.

Wer sich das Teil mal anschauen will, ich wohn in der nähe von Saarbrücken, da lässt sich was angagieren. Ich werde übernächste Woche mal ein Video aufm Trail machen, wenn ich dazu komm, und noch ein paar Detailbilder.

Der Anbieter:
Kolofogo.com/de
,leider ist die Übersetzung noch nicht ganz auf Zack aber das ist lt. anbieter in Arbeit.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2014)

Interessant. Danke für erste Infos. Folgende Fragen seien gestattet:

Wie passt das mit Verkauf des ST in Berlin und Problemen mit der Übersetzung zusammen? Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung, dass der aus CZ kommt?

Müssen da 3 Räder dran sein oder fährt der auch mit nur einem Heckrad?

Hast Du den Fahrvergleich mit einem ST? Wir waren heute wieder unterwegs, der ST ist einfach ne Wucht. Wenn der KF mit 3 Rädern fahren muss, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies dasselbe Fahrerlebnis bedeutet?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2014)

Antwort und Frage: ;-))

Die Joggerräder haben Steckachsen, sind natürlich zum Abnehmen, stand im anderen Thread.

Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "Übersetzung"?


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

na der Pavel kann deutsch, zumindest emails kein problem, schnell, und vorallem den hänger auf rechnung versendet. 
nee, die zwei kleinen räder sind nur an dem ständer und werden während der fahrt hochgeklappt (die kann man auch mittels knopfdruck abmontieren). Das ding hat dann ca. 20cm bodenfreiheit. 
Leider hab ich keinen vergleich zum ST aber bisjetzt bin ich zufrieden. Nur wenn ich ne s kurve mit bäumen rechts und links, und das ganze war recht eng, da musste ich durchschieben und ein wenig manovrieren. Ansonsten bis jetzt top. Mein Problem war bisher meine Freundin zu überzeugen nen ST zu kaufen, die wollte nicht da das ding nur als hänger benutzt werden kann und zu teuer.... dann nur einrad...usw...
mit dem einrad hat sie eingesehen, da der alte hänger so oft beinah umgefallen ist....
und mit dem Rest konnte ich sie mit dem Teil auch überzeugen. 
Einzig der Dämpfer wird noch getunt, ich denk da hat ST auch seine probleme auf grund des geringen gesamtgewichts, und die dämpfer für ein solches nicht ausgelegt sind. d.h. ich werd mir einen monarchen besorgen und ihn umshimmen lassen oder ich tune den vorhanden, ich weiß es noch nicht, ich teste mal noch einen 200*57, da hab ich noch einen rummfliegen.... naja, ich werd einfach mal fahren und schauen, muss mich auch fahrtechnisch mit dem teil befassen... da geht noch was...


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

naja die deutsche seite wird noch nicht unbedingt der deutschen rechtschreibung gerecht....
bei fragen kann man auch den pavel anschreiben, hat ja ne email adresse auf der seite bereitgestellt... er antwortet schnell.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2014)

Ok, wenn die 2 Räder hochgeklappt sind, hängt der Hänger an der Deichsel. Ich verstehe da die Klemmung nicht ganz. Das schaut ja so aus, als könne bei Überlastung bzw. Versagen der Klemmung der Hänger "durchhängen" und im vorderen Bereich dann aufsetzen? (vl. bin ich da zu pingelig, ein Radträger mit 3 Rädern beladen und auf einem Kugelkopf (Kfz-Hängerkupplung) geklemmt ist mir irgendwie auch suspekt  )

Präziser zur Übersetzung: wenn der Entwickler in Berlin den Referenz-ST verkauft hat, wie passt das zusammen mit CZ? Ist das nun eine deutsche Entwicklung oder CZ oder Kooperation?

Dämpfer: der ST wurde mir bekannt mit mindestens 2 verschiedenen Dämpfern ausgeliefert. Der RS Ario soll angeblich nicht optimal einstellbar sein, habe diesen aber nicht gefahren. Unser X-Fusion spricht nach Einfahrzeit (mit 6er Pack Mineralwasser = knapp 10 kg) super an. Der Druck ist sehr weit absenkbar, funktioniert wirklich prima! Das größere "Problem" ist da, dass wir den ST ans Hardtail hängen, immerhin aber mit dicken HR-Reifen. Fully wär natürlich ideal.

Die Verwendung des ST ist in der Tat beschränkt. Kaum Stauraum und nicht solo zu benutzen. Dafür möchte ich die Touren die wir fahren nicht mit einem 2rädrigen fahren müssen... (würde an einigen Stellen auch überhaupt nicht gehen). Wir haben ja noch den Burley und der rollt wirklich nur im Dorf zur Kita und zum Einkaufen. Ist halt letztlich ein Platz- und Investproblem. In den Urlaub nehmen wir in der Tat ST und Kiwa (TFK Joggster) mit. Die vormals geplante Mitnahme des Burley wurde nie Realität. Der ist zwar universeller, kann aber nix richtig gut.


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

er kommt komplett aus tschechien, die firma ist auch in tschechien gemeldet. wie das zusammenpasst weiß ich nicht, ich kenn den tüp auch nicht persönlich, vielleicht wohnt er in berlin.
die zugstange ist keine kugelkuplung sondern ein kreutzgelenk, da kippt nix das ding ist bisher soweit stabil. aber wie gesagt erst 2,5 tage gefahren. naja, ich hab keinen geldschissa zuhause, hatte vorher einen normalen hänger und der war sogar auf normalen waldwegen mist. von daher der entschluss. die kleinen zusatzräder kannst du zuhause lassen und hast nur einen ständer zum klappen. ich will den tout terrain nicht verunglimpfen, der hat mit sicherheit seine daseinsberechtigung, aber ich wollte einfach nicht die kohle ausgeben für ein gebrauchtes produkt ohne garantie. von daher ging ich das risiko ein und hab mich darauf eingelassen. der rest wird die erfahrung zeigen....


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juni 2014)

Ohne Frage: der Preis ist interessant! Aber frag mal nen ST-Erstkäufer, der 1700 (aktuell 1300) bezahlt hat, was er über 700 Verkaufspreis gebraucht denkt... Der Werterhalt von Chariot & Co. ist allemal besser! Aber wie du richtig bemerkst: aufm Waldweg mögen die besseren (gefederten) Modell gerade noch gehen, spätestens aufm Trail ist Schluss. Da war der ST bisher die einzige Alternative.

Wenn der KF das Versprochene einlöst, ist der Erfolg ihm sicher. Und die ST-Besitzer gehen wohl in die 2. Preisrutschrunde. TT wird möglicherweise reagieren. Nicht sofort, aber warten wir mal ab... Wir werden unseren ST im nächsten Frühjahr wohl abgeben, dann geht die Kleinere auf den Funtrailer. Das Warten könnte uns geschätzt 200 Eur kosten... aber deshalb jetzt hektisch verkaufen?  Nee, egal, ein paar schöne Touren inkl. Urlaub machen wir noch mit dem ST. 

Viel Spaß mit dem KF und ich bin gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen!


----------



## Koohgie (1. Juni 2014)

Der markt wird es regeln.....


----------



## trolliver (1. Juni 2014)

Aha... Übersetzung SPRACHLICH... bei Rädern denke ich da gemeinhin an etwas anderes, wußte nur nicht, wie das zu einem Hänger paßt.

Allein wegen der beiden Zusatzräder (= Solonutzung) wäre für mich der Kolofogo die einzige Alternative für Einrädrige. Was die Nutzung angeht... falls Ihr wirklich Trails fahrt, okay. Alles andere, von der Straße über Waldwege bis zu übelsten Feldwegen (heute erst wieder), auch bergauf und bergab, also alles, was beim normalen Radreisen so anfällt, geht mit dem Chariot wirklich gut. Das ist seine Stärke. Über dessen Schwächen habe ich mich schon oft aufgeregt, auch hier.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juni 2014)

Schön, daß sich Alternativen zu Tout Terrain auftun. Konkurrenz belebt ja das Geschäft 
Aber auf den ersten Blick bin ich nicht so begeistert. Die Unterkante hängt schon arg tief. Gut für tiefen Schwerpunkt, aber ist das geländetauglich? Scheibenbremse nur zum feststellen, etwas too much finde ich. Zieht mit der grobschlächtig aussehenden Deichsel nur das Gesamtgewicht unnötig nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (10. Juni 2014)

Also, bodenfreiheit wurde um ein paar cm erhöht, der federweg ist auch in überarbeitung  und versch. Dämpfer werden getestet. Der service is  spitze, ich bekomme die woche den neuen griffbügel, dieser erhöht die bodenfreiheit. Das alles kostet mich nix, da mir das schon beim kauf gesagt wurde aber das update noch nicht fertig gewesen. 
Heute war ich wieder fahren und das Teil läuft und mein kleiner freut sich nen ast in dem ding.  Das mehrgewicht gegenüber dem st sind vier kilo. Die bremse find ich recht praktisch beim ein und aussteigen, achja und das Teil ist ja auch als jogger und zum inline skaten und als normaler Kinderwagen nutzbar, deshalb die bremse. Ich bin schon gespannt, werde noch einen andern Dämpfer testen...


----------



## Koohgie (10. Juni 2014)




----------



## trifi70 (11. Juni 2014)

4kg sind natürlich auch nicht ohne. Dafür hat man mehr Verwendungsmöglichkeiten und günstigeren Preis...

Ist das Gespann auf dem Foto wo angelehnt oder liegt das fast? Würde der Ständer in der gezeigten Konfiguration funktionieren oder nur wenn die seitlichen Räder montiert sind?


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (12. Juni 2014)

Ist ja ein sehr interessantes Teil. In welche Richtung sitz das Kind im Buggy Betrieb, entgegen der Laufrichtung, oder klappt man den Bügel auf die andere Seite?


----------



## chris4711 (13. Juni 2014)

Vermute ersteres, weil die zwei kleinen Räder nicht drehbar sind.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das große Vorderrad von Vorteil ist, wenn es ohne Bike mal schneller wird (joggen, inlinern)


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2014)

Denk ma auch, sonst wärs Lenken schwierig und die Fuhre auch zu instabil. Wir haben nen 3rädrigen TFK Joggster mit Scheibenbremsen, der macht sich schon prima beim Wandern in den Alpen. Wobei hier das Kind in Fahrtrichtung schaut. Aber: ans Rad hängen würde ich mir den TFK nicht, obwohl es das entsprechende Zubehör gibt. Da scheint mir der Kolofogo eher für gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kkangpae (13. Juni 2014)

Interessantes Teil.

Ein "schmales" Anhängsel für 2 Kids wäre allerdings auch mal eine Idee...


----------



## trifi70 (13. Juni 2014)

Was meint "schmal"? 2 Kinder hintereinander sitzend? Wir haben einen Funtrailer, der geht ab etwa 3 Jahren, Kind sitzt drauf und kann mittreten. An diesen ließe sich ein Singletrailer oder ein Standardhänger mit Achskupplung prima dranhängen. Voila, 2 Kinder im Schlepptau.  Keine Ahnung, wie sich das fährt (Kurven, oje), wollte es mal für ein Foto so montieren, bin aber nie dazu gekommen...


----------



## Kkangpae (16. Juni 2014)

richtig, 2 Kids hintereinander sitzend. Das wäre wahrscheinlich aber unfahrbar.

Naja, ich bin nun am Überlegen ein Frog 43 zu kaufen und viel zu üben, dann wäre wieder Platz hinten im Tout Terrain.


----------



## brathuhn (18. Juni 2014)

so. Kolofogo wäre nun auch über mich beziehbar - ne kurze Mail/Pn und ihr bekommt Details.

Wer noch bis Ende Juni zuschlägt, bekommt den Hänger noch zum Einführungspreis, danach steigt der Preis auf 999€ 
zzgl. Zubehör. Farben sind wählbar.

LG


----------



## trifi70 (18. Juni 2014)

Interessantes Vertriebskonzept. Pavel bietet über ebay Kleinanzeigen an.


----------



## Koohgie (3. Juli 2014)

hier mal ein paar videos, es folgen noch weitere mit anderen ansichten....


----------



## Koohgie (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## gerd76 (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Wie ist die Halterung zwischen "Deichsel" und Griffbügel ausgeführt? Wenn's nur geklemmt ist, besteht die Gefahr dass der Anhänger bei einer starken Bodenwelle durchsackt ( Drehpunkte: Kreuzgelenk, griffbügel und Rad). VG Gerd


----------



## Koohgie (6. Juli 2014)

Da sackt nix, zugstange ist mittels einer kupplung am griff fest gemacht, wird normal geklemmt, und fixiert sich selbst mittels loch im griff und einem bolzen in der klemmkupplung....


----------



## Koohgie (7. Juli 2014)

hier mal ein heckcam video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Becks (7. Juli 2014)

Leider funktioniert weder e-Shop noch Mailadresse :/


----------



## brathuhn (7. Juli 2014)

Auf Wunsch kann ich Euch gerne Bestelldetails und eine Preisliste zusenden. Dafür bitte kurze PN an mich.

Die Homepage ist jetzt ordentlich übersetzt, auch die Emailadresse funktioniert wieder. Der Onlineshop sollte in den nächsten Tagen auch reibungslos laufen.

Außerdem gibts im Juli noch Gratisversand! 
Danach liegen die Versandkosten bei ca. 35-40€, also ähnlich wie beim Bikeversand.


----------



## Koohgie (8. Juli 2014)

probier mal die hier:  [email protected]
pavel sagte mir er hat probleme mit der seite und server, das funzt jetzt noch nicht richtig.....


----------



## brathuhn (8. Juli 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> probier mal die hier:  [email protected]
> pavel sagte mir er hat probleme mit der seite und server, das funzt jetzt noch nicht richtig.....


Email geht wieder, nur der E-shop braucht noch ein bissl Geduld.


----------



## Koohgie (14. Juli 2014)

hier gehts zur Facebook Seite......

https://www.facebook.com/RedFleck?notif_t=page_invite_accepted


----------



## Koohgie (17. August 2014)

der Shop wurde neu gestaltet, und sollte auch funktonieren.....


----------



## Heiko-78 (25. August 2014)

Hallo, ist der Kolofogo auf der Eurobike zu sehen?


----------



## brathuhn (26. August 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist der Kolofogo auf der Eurobike zu sehen?


leider nicht, aber je nachdem, von wo du hinfährst, kommst du über das allgäu- dort steht "mein" testmodell.


----------



## Mistral2.26 (8. September 2014)

Hat jemand bereits Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zwischen Singletrailer und Kolofogo? Scheint sehr interessant zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brathuhn (8. September 2014)

Mistral2.26 schrieb:


> Hat jemand bereits Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zwischen Singletrailer und Kolofogo? Scheint sehr interessant zu sein


Kolofogo kann im Allgäu getestet werden.
Ich finde, man kann beide nicht direkt vergleichen, sind zu unterschiedlich in der Handhabung. Bis auf die Tatasache, das beides einspurige Kinderanhänger sind ist vieles anders 
Mein sehr subjektiver "Vergleich":

Vorteile Singletrailer: leicht, sicher extremer fahrbar, hoher Wiederverkaufswert
Nachteile Singletrailer: teuer, "nur" als Anhänger nutzbar
Vorteile Kolofogo: vollwertiger offroad-Kinderwagen mit Scheibenbremse, Federung und viel Stauraum, ausserdem solider Fahrradanhänger zu fairem Preis mit tollem Kundenservice.
Nachteile Kolofogo: schwerer (ca. wie Chariot), noch in der Entwicklung, daher ist der Wiederverkaufswert noch offen.


----------



## Koohgie (8. September 2014)

Achso, fall einer mal testen will, ich wohn im grenzgebiet zu deutschland, quasi direkt hinter der grenze in saarbrücken.
also ich hab nicht vergleichmöglichkeit aber, man transportiert ja seinen nachwuchs da ballert man doch nicht nen dh runter, und ne zugstange die an der sattelstütze befestigt ist haben se beide, was die einsatzfähigkeit in nacheindander folgenden engen kurven einschränkt. ich kenn den sattelstütze zu hängerradstand von beiden nicht, aber rein optisch schätz ich den singletrailer etwas wendiger ein. aber wie gesagt das macht auf dem trail evtl. 5cm mehr platz, ansonsten muss man ein wenig wie ein lkw fahrer weiter ausholen, das teil verhält sich auch wie ein lkw aufleger. wenn die zusatz bereifung ab ist wiegt der kolofogo auch fast ein kilo weniger, dafür kann ich das teil auch ordentlich beladen. ein trägersystem für ein laufrad zu befestigen ist in arbeit. Ich bin mit dem ding schon kleine treppen runter und steilabfahrten hats auch hinter sich, bisher problemlos, der kleine steigt immer freiwillig selbsts ein und freut  sich wenn er mitfahren kann. der pennt mir dort regelmäßig drin ein (rückenlehne verstellbar), so das ich ihn wach machen muss befor es technischer und ruppiger wird.....
ich kann mich im moment nicht beschweren was die geländegängigkeit angeht, dazu trägt die, durch den neu eingeführten griff, hinzugewonnene bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Roelof (8. September 2014)

Deine Bremse quitscht. Einmal ölen, dann ist sie geräuschfrei!


----------



## Surtre (8. September 2014)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ...durch den neu eingeführten griff, hinzugewonnene bodenfreiheit.


Hast Du davon zufällig ein Bild von der Seite?


----------



## trifi70 (8. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Deine Bremse quitscht. Einmal ölen, dann ist sie geräuschfrei!


Letzte Ölung, oder was? 

>>Unser Singletrailer ist bereits verkauft.<<


----------



## Roelof (10. September 2014)

Wer später bremst, ist bekanntlich auch länger schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2014)

Genau. Und Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit. Aber ich kann gar nicht mitreden, einzige Scheibenbremse ist am... Joggster.


----------



## Koohgie (10. September 2014)

also ich mach mal nen bild wenns enduro wieder fit ist. 
die bremse vom bike ist halt ein wenig verglast, hat auch was zu tun....ich 120kg und dann noch der hänger samt scheisser....


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2014)

Also summa um 150 kg Systemgewicht  Jo, da hat die Bremse aber richtig was zu tun...


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

hui - da wäre ja fast schon die binäre Bremse zu empfehlen. ;-)


----------



## EDA (16. September 2014)

In den beigefügten Videos ist zu sehen, dass das Kind seitlich nicht stark aber ständig hin und her bewegt wird. Wohl weil sich der Anhänger mitneigt. Überlege mir gerade vom Chariot CX umzusteigen. Bei kommt es allerdings nicht zu seitlichen Bewegungen. Meine Tochter schläft in der Regel stundenlang im Chariot. Wie wäre das eurer Meinung nach für ein schlafendes Kind im Einrädler? Funktioniert nicht, oder? Bzw. wäre das nicht so gesund, oder?


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

bleib beim CX - der hat andere Vorzüge, die seine geringere Wendigkeit überwiegen...


----------



## brathuhn (16. September 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> In den beigefügten Videos ist zu sehen, dass das Kind seitlich nicht stark aber ständig hin und her bewegt wird. Wohl weil sich der Anhänger mitneigt. Überlege mir gerade vom Chariot CX umzusteigen. Bei kommt es allerdings nicht zu seitlichen Bewegungen. Meine Tochter schläft in der Regel stundenlang im Chariot. Wie wäre das eurer Meinung nach für ein schlafendes Kind im Einrädler? Funktioniert nicht, oder? Bzw. wäre das nicht so gesund, oder?


Ich fahr mit dem Kolofogo meine inzwischen einjährige Tochter rum, sie schläft regelmässig ein. Habe den Dämpfer ultraweich eingestellt, die Sitzlehne etwas "modifiziert" und die Polster gut angepasst, das Wackeln geht somit gegen null.
Meine Kleine fand anfangs das Neigen des Hängers blöd, inzwischen macht sie (wenn wach) in den Kurven "huiiiiiii" und freut sich.....
Ich denke, das hängt echt stark vom Kind ab und natürlich von deiner Fahrweise und der Gewöhnung ans Gerät. Schwierig finde ich generell im Anhänger eher, dass die Kids nicht richtig liegen können. Ist halt beim Schlafen wie im Kindersitz im Auto. geht schon, aber dolle isses halt nicht. Aber das Problem hast ja in jedem Hänger, sobald die Zwerge für die Hängematten zu groß sind. Dann halt auch die Frage, ob Du Deinem Kind einen Helm aufziehst, oder nicht.... Sicherheit oder Bequemlichkeit? Welcher Kompromiss?  sehr komplexes Diskussionsthema....


----------



## Heiko-78 (16. September 2014)

EDA schrieb:


> In den beigefügten Videos ist zu sehen, dass das Kind seitlich nicht stark aber ständig hin und her bewegt wird. Wohl weil sich der Anhänger mitneigt. Überlege mir gerade vom Chariot CX umzusteigen. Bei kommt es allerdings nicht zu seitlichen Bewegungen. Meine Tochter schläft in der Regel stundenlang im Chariot. Wie wäre das eurer Meinung nach für ein schlafendes Kind im Einrädler? Funktioniert nicht, oder? Bzw. wäre das nicht so gesund, oder?



Also wir fahren den Singletrailer von ToutTerrain, welcher ja vom Aufbau gleich ist. Durch die Neigung in den Kurven wackelt das Kind sogar weniger als bei einem Freund im Chariot. Unser Kleiner (jetzt 2) hat schon viele Stunden darin geschlafen. Bei steilen Stücken bergab fällt das Köpfchen leider immer nach vorn, aber das wird bei anderen Anhängern sicherlich auch so sein, weil die Sitze ähnlich geneigt sind. Aus seinem Schlaf gerissen wurde er bis jetzt erst einmal, als ich mangels Alternative eine Treppe runtergepoltert bin.
Bei dem Video darf man nicht vergessen, dass der Trailer relativ schnell auf der Schotterpiste unterwegs ist, ich nehme an, dass ein anderer Hänger bei gleichem Tempo mindestens genauso wackeln würde. Es liegt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht an der Kurvenneigung sondern an dem holperigen Untergrund.


----------



## trifi70 (16. September 2014)

Ich stimme da zu: das größere Problem ist der holpernde Untergrund und der bringt einen 2rädrigen Hänger mehr ins Schlingern als einen Einspurer (wir fahren beides und können uns da ganz gut ein Bild machen). Den nach vorne sackenden Kopf kennen wir auch, ich möchte ihn aber auch nicht festbinden  Man muss hier einen Kompromiss finden zwischen Wegbeschaffenheit und Schlafrhythmus des Kindes und manches hängt auch davon ab, ob das Kind gerne wach mit dem Hänger mitfährt.


----------



## Koohgie (17. September 2014)

ich mein man fährt sein fleisch und blut durch die gegend, das man damit keinen dh runterballert sollte einen klar sein. wenn meiner älter ist wird auch die bremse etwas mehr entlastet aber das kommt stück für stück......
meiner schläft regelmäßig ein und wenns aufm trail geht mach ich ihn wach, ich hab mir die tour so zurecht gelegt das ich erst zum schluss die trails f.ahre, und davor mach ich ihn wach. und  wenn er müde ist dann mach ich halt langsam. ansonsten ist körperspannung schon von vorteil.
der hauptvorteil kommt  eindeutig vom einrad, die federung bringt später den komfort und den speed aber der hauptvorteil ist da, dass die schräglage weniger wird weil oft ein rad über ein hinderniss muss oder halt ausserhalb der fahrspur fährt, dann kommt halt die unebenheit von zwei rädern durch... bei einem einrad kommen nur die hälfte an schlägen durch und dazu kommt noch die federung.....
sobald man trail mässig unterwegs sein will, sollte man zu einem einrad hänger zu greifen. seies ein singletrailer oder ein kolofogo, der eine ist halt rein bikehänger und der andere hat halt noch andere vorzüge (kofferraum, jogger und skatefunktion).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (19. September 2014)

Schauen uns nächste Woche den Kolofogo an und haben auch eine Verabredung zur Testtour.
Bin echt gespannt. Plus des Kolofogo, neben dem Preis, sind sicher die Zusatzräder. Bin aber gespannt, wie sich die Nachteile, das deutlich höhere Gewicht in Verbindung mit niedrigerer Bodenfreiheit, auswirken.


----------



## Mistral2.26 (22. September 2014)

Ich bin nach langem Suchen nach einem gebrauchten Singletrailer (hier in der Schweiz zahlt man auch für vier Jahre alte Anhänger fast immer noch den Neupreis - das ist aber wohl überall so) auf den Kolofogo gestossen. Der Preis und die Vielseitigkeit haben mich dann dazu bewogen, Pavel mal anzuschreiben, ob er auch in die Schweiz liefert. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt und eine rasche Abklärung der Kosten (Transport und Zoll) waren für mich Grund genug, den Kolofogo zu bestellen.
Letzten Donnerstag kam das Paket. Der Kolofogo war schnell aufgestellt und einsatzbereit. An den Materialien und der Verarbeitung kann ich nichts aussetzen, die sind top.
Gestern Vormittag habe ich mit der grösseren Tochter (4 J.) meine "Feierabendrunde" gemacht. Die dauert etwa eine Stunde. Beim Hochfahren ist meine Grosse schon bald einmal eingeschlafen und dann beim Runterfahren hat sie nur gelacht und gejuchzt: ich solle schneller fahren. Zuhause angekommen war das Resümee: Papa, noch mehr Kolofogo fahren. 
Mist kauft man auf jeden Fall nicht!

Meine Eindrücke:
Ich fahre ein Lapierre Spicy.
Der Kolofogo ist schnell am Bike montiert. Ich musste nur meine verstellbare Sattelstütze fester anziehen, da der Anhänger in der ersten Kurve die Sattelstütze drehen liess. Hochfahren geht problemlos, alles rollt ziemlich angenehm und ich spüre nur das Gewicht. Beim Charriot werde ich schnell an den unrunden Tritt erinnert. Der Kolofogo verzeiht einem da mehr. Aber um dem Anhängsel das Hin und Her zu ersparen sollte man bewusst rund treten.
Mit etwas Übung gelingen einem auch Kehrtwenden auf Forstwegen. Aber auf Singletrails mit engen Stellen muss man auf alle Fälle den Kopf bei der Sache haben. Das ganze System ist auf alle Fälle weniger wendig als wenn man alleine fährt.
Steile Passagen rauffahren gelingen mit nicht mehr. Da ist man eindeutig zu schwer (und ich habe eigentlich schon noch Power in den Beinen). Entweder hebt es mir das Vorderrad oder das hintere Rad dreht durch. Aber das kann sicher auch an mir liegen. Oder am Bike.
Beim Runterfahren auf Forstwegen mit etwas höherem Tempo ist es halt wie bei jedem anderen Anhänger: der Bremsweg wird länger. Mir ist speziell aufgefallen, dass man nicht zu nervös und hektisch irgendwelchen Hindernissen ausweichen darf da sonst der Anhänger sehr fest hin- und herkippt.
Mit der Bodenfreiheit hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Da stellt sich mir eher die Frage, was ich meinen Kindern zumuten will. Ist es nicht doch etwas zu viel, wenn die Bodenfreiheit des Kolofogos nicht mehr reicht?

Mir fehlt ein Ständer. Aber vielleicht bin ich mir das Handling noch nicht so gewöhnt mit den kleinen Rädern, die man einfach umklappen kann. In "Buggymodus" kommen die Räder zwar nicht ganz auf den Boden aber wenn man das Bike etwas neigt, setzt ein Rad auf und Bike und Kolofogo stehen von alleine.
Wenn es wirklich nass und schlammig ist, ist der Kolofogo voll verdreckt von meinem Hinterrad und auch vom grossen Rad des Kolofogos. Ein Spritzschutz wie beim Singletrailer fände ich noch nützlich.
Die Federung muss ich noch etwas abstimmen, damit sie aufs Gewicht meiner Grossen passt.

Letzten Freitag ging meine Frau mit dem Kolofogo einkaufen. Unter dem Sitz hat es Platz für Milchbeutel und Brot. Das Gepäckfach hinten ist mehr für flache Sachen (z.B. Bilderbücher oder Karten für die Tour). 
Als Buggy für unsere kleine Tochter ist der Kolofgo sehr wendig und leicht zu schieben. Das grosse Vorderrad erlaubt auch Waldwegen oder urbaner unterwegs bügelt es das Kopfsteinpflaster aus. 
Ein Blickfang ist der Kolofogo auf jeden Fall und man muss damit rechnen, angesprochen zu werden


----------



## Koohgie (25. September 2014)

gestern unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2014)

Seh nix, Einstellungen bitte ma prüfen (privat?).


----------



## Koohgie (25. September 2014)

jetzt?


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2014)

Jo, danke. 

Die Fahne muss ab. Bringt im Wald eh nix. Und kollidiert nur iwann mit einem Baum.


----------



## Koohgie (25. September 2014)

ja fahr mit dem ding ab und an in die kita....dort ist nützlich.... zu faul zum abmontieren...


----------



## Koohgie (9. Oktober 2014)

sooo....shitwetter is da.......


----------



## Koohgie (25. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal ein paar testteile bekommen. Jetzt sollte die bodenfreiheit nicht das Problem werden.  Es wird auf jedenfall eine reine mtb/bike version geben, evtl. Eine enduro version mit mehr federweg und einstelloptionen. In wie fern das hier der Serie entsprechen wird, wird noch getestet. Hier zumindest ist schon mal eine extrem Einstellung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. Oktober 2014)

Das ist auf jeden Fall höher als der Singletrailer. Das Kind ist hier fast in Liegeposition, oder? Ich frag mich, wie sich das dann fährt. Für die Stabilität wäre ein tiefer Schwerpunkt besser. Hier gibt es beim Kurvenfahren oder gar im Wiegetritt ein ordentliches Kippmoment...


----------



## Koohgie (25. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht nur so aus sitzt noch ordentlich, meiner Meinung nach sogsr optimal. Ich denk auch das das kurvenverhalten etwas kipplig werden könnte. Aber ein test fehlt noch. Leeider komm ich erst übernächste Woche zum testen.....(mir fehlt die testperson) ich schau .mal ob ich wasserflaschen als ersatz rein Tue.....


----------



## trifi70 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hatte damals zum Testen und Einfahren ein 6er Pack 1,5l Flaschen im ST angeschnallt. Ist prima vom Gewicht her.

Liegeposition ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht. Hätte mir das sogar öfter mal gewünscht (einstellbar). Wenn das Kind drin einschläft, wackelt der Kopf ja doch hin und her und kippt vor allem auch mal nach vorne. Auf einem Trail geht das gar nicht, da muss das Kind wach sein. Solange die Hängematte passte, war das alles kein Problem, das war ne super Position, nur wachsen die Kleinen ja recht schnell da raus...


----------



## Koohgie (13. Dezember 2014)

Mal ein kleiner Rückblick auf die Saison......


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Februar 2015)

Hat da Ding auch nen Überrollbügel wie der Singetrailer?


----------



## Koohgie (22. Februar 2015)

ich hoffe das bild beantwortet deine frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Februar 2015)

Ja danke


----------



## chantre72 (11. März 2015)

Hat jemand schon die als Zubehör erhältliche Tasche für Säuglinge getestet? Ab welchem Alter kann unsere Kleine damit mitfahren? 

Werde mir diese Woche den Kolofogo ansehen und hoffe so schnell wie möglich auf Tour gehen zu können.


----------



## Koohgie (12. März 2015)

hallo, diese tasche ist nicht zum biken gedacht. sie ist eher dafür wenn man ihn als normalen kiwa benutzt. mit der weber schale geht das evtl. etwas früher, aber normalerweise erst ab dem punkt wo das kind selbstständig sitzt. also so wie beim kindersitz im auto. mit der weber schale dürfte das früher der fall sein, aber ich würde da auf keinen fall trails ballern gehn. aber lockere waldautobahn touren würden bestimmt gehn.... das fahrwerk lässt sich satt und soft abstimmen..... mit einem bmx reifen und geringen luftdruck wirds schon fast langweilig fürs kind....


----------



## zuberstar (12. März 2015)

Du kannst alternativ auch die Hängematte von Chariot/Thule oder evtl. auch die Matte für den Croozer nehmen. Dann kannst du den Nachwuchs auch schon eher mitnehmen. Wir nutzen die Kombination jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen für unsere halbjährigen Tochter. Wir hätten es auch schon vorher genutzt, aber da hatte wir den Anhänger noch nicht und auch kaum Zeit. Dank Elternzeit und angenehmen Temperaturen macht es jetzt aber umso mehr Spaß. Bisher sammle ich aber erstmal Erfahrungen mit dem Anhänger auf befestigten Wegen (Asphalt, Waldautobahn).


----------



## trifi70 (12. März 2015)

Chariot Hängematte passt z.B. im Singletrailer perfekt und haben unsere Kleine ab 6 Monaten damit auf Waldwegen und leichten Trails gezogen. Problemlos. Denke ma, ginge auch schon früher und natürlich auch in anderen Hängern. Einspurer wie ST oder Kolofogo ist aber zu bevorzugen, da weniger Schlingern.


----------



## Koohgie (13. März 2015)

der Vorteil von einrad hangern zu zweirad ist halt eben hauptsächlich das eine rad, das kriegt schon mal logischerweise nur die hälfte an Unebenheiten mit, der Zweirad hänger fährt meistens mit einem rad in einer schlechteren Fahrspur wie das andere. Zumindest im Wald, wo die wege in der Mitte ansteigen.... Hinzu kommt noch die Federung, und die ist ab April 2015 beim fogo ordentlich abgestimmt, da federt der hinterbau bei leeren hänger wen man ihn anhebt und fallen lässt.... Und das ohne teure dämpfer, der Monarch bekommt ein spezielles tune. Das hebbt bei mir sehr ordentlich.....ich muss sag verringern oder Plattform zuschalten das dem kleinen nicht Langweilig wird
....


----------



## Koohgie (19. März 2015)

Facebook news:

Get50Back

 Hey Leute, wir haben etwas neues für alle. Ein Sponsoring, sagen wir „smile“-Emoticon Wir bieten an, allen Käufer bis 50 Euro zurückzuzahlen wenn sie für uns ein paar Fotos oder kurze Videos von Ausflügen mit dem Anhänger machen. 

 Es ist ganz einfach - Sie werden für uns ein paar Bilder machen und posten, sowohl auf Ihre Seite (FB usw.) als auch auf unsere und wir werden Sie dafür bezahlen. Es gibt nur eine Bedingung - es wird für jeden Käufer zeitlich begrenzt (3 Monate).

 Am Ende des Jahres werden wir dann zusammen die besten Fotos und Videos wählen. Die Gewinner (Foto und Video) werden dann won uns noch weitere 100 Euro kriegen.

 Für weitere Info schreiben Sie an [email protected]


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. März 2015)

Bist Du sowas wie ein Pressereferent für Pavel?


----------



## Koohgie (19. März 2015)

Nöö, ich dachte es könnte hilfreiche eine Info sein.....


----------



## AJ (22. März 2015)

Hallo, ich bin kurz vorm "klick"
Brauche aber noch überzeugende Infos:
Das Ansprechverhalten sieht auf den Videos die es gibt nicht so dolle aus, da macht der ST ne bessere Figur. Wieviel Federweg hat das Teil eigentlich, finde nichts dazu in den technischen Daten.
Und ganz ehlich, der ST kam für mich wegen des hohen preises nie in Frage, ein wahnsinns Preisvorteil ist es wahrlich auch nicht, klar ist die Kinderwagenfunktion ein Argument. Aber 1.045,00€ ist schon ein Sümmchen. 

Wenn ich richtig mitgelesen habe, sind nun drei hier aus dem Forum mit dem Teil unterwegs.
Wenn es wirklich in Kürze eine Version mit mehr FW gibt würde ich mich schon ärgern, denn mehr FW Reserve kann für den Nachwuchs nie schlecht sein. 
Ich lese erstmal weiter mit um mich überzeugen zu lassen. Unsere kleine ist nun 4Wochen alt und noch brennt es "ihr" noch nicht, mir schon eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. März 2015)

SingleTrailer gebraucht um 700 Eur. Selbst gebraucht wenig Risiko für gravierende Mängel, da sehr wertig ausgelegt und produziert (deshalb ja auch der vergleichsweise hohe Neupreis). Weiterverkauf nach 2-3 Jahren mit wenig Verlust. Wirklich keine Alternative? Wer die Kiwa-Funktion unbedingt braucht, für den ist der ST natürlich keine Option...


----------



## Koohgie (22. März 2015)

also, der orginale hat um die 160mm federweg, es wird noch eine tuning schwinge kommen... das ding generiert dann um die 240mm federweg. ich hab se schon als proto drin und funzt sehr gut....
ab april wirds einen monarch dämpfer mit angepasster hydraulik geben, hab ich auch schon...läuft sehr überzeugend, im leeren zustand hab ich 6% sag, und beim anheben federts komplett aus....  meinem kind ist es hinten langweilig, werd wohl weniger sag oder das gate benutzen, da es ihm auf normalen feldwegen zuwenig schaukelt.... 
ich schau mal ob ich ein vid finde in dem die dämpfer performence sichtbar wird...mit dem neuen dämpfer... die vorherigen waren wenig überzeugend...


----------



## Koohgie (22. März 2015)

hier eins video, noch mit der orginalen schwinge mit dem schon abgestimmten monarchen....


----------



## zuberstar (26. März 2015)

Hallo AJ,
ich hatte damals ebenfalls zwischen den beiden Hängern hin-und herüberlegt, aber da von vornherein feststand, das meine Freundin mit dem Gefährt auch skaten will, ist es dann hinterher der kolofogo geworden, da ich keine Lust hatte noch ein weiteres Gefährt für Skate-Runden anzuschaffen. Ich kann dir allerdings noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen anbieten, da wir das Teil auch erst seit ca. einem Monat besitzen und zuletzt nochmal das schöne Wetter und den Schnee in den Alpen ausgenutzt haben 
Bisher bin ich aber voll überzeugt, dass wir für unsere Einsatzzwecke (Wald- und Wiesentouren, Bikeurlaub) das richtige Gefährt ausgewählt haben. Allerdings denke ich auch, das ein angepasster Dämpfer schon notwendig ist, da aufgrund des niedrigen Gewichts der Passagiere sonst keine zufriedenstellende Abstimmung möglich ist. Diese "Probleme" kann man aber wunderbar mit Pavel direkt diskutieren. Er ist da wirklich sehr engagiert und absolut kundenfreundlich!


----------



## AJ (26. März 2015)

Zunächst vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen, Infos und Videos.
Ich habe auch mit Pavel direkt kontakt aufgenommen und er hat zu dem Thema auch direkt geantwortet. Der Monarch ist nun ein Tune L/L was für ein besseres Ansprechverhalten spricht. Auch hat Pavel schon eine Version in Planung mit längerem Dmpfer und längerer Schwinge. Ich denke dass diese vermutlich ein noch besseres Ansprechverhalten bringt. Die Buggyfunktion ist aber das schlagende Arument für den Kolofogo. Bei nem Familienausflug mit dem Rad kann die kleine wenn sie schläft beim Gang in die Stadt sitzenbleiben und muss nicht ins tragetuch umgeladen werden. Ist doch entspannter für alle Beteiligten. Und danacht gehts auf singletrails wieder weiter. Breite, gut ausgebaute Forstwege, die für zweispurige Anhänger Voraussetzung sind, sind hier und in unserer bevorzugten Urlaubsregionen (Schwarzwald) kaum vorhanden. (Worüber ich froh bin)
Ich denke die Wahl ist getroffen, jetzt noch gedanken zum Modell und Farbe machen und dann werden wir bestellen. Tendenz geht wegen der aufgesetzten Tasche, zu öffnende Seitenfenster, des dicken  Maxxis und der Kopfstütze /Polsterung innen auf das Topmodel, auch wenns ne menge holz ist. 
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Koohgie (26. März 2015)

Das gute ist, die tuning schwinge wird's wahrscheinlich separat geben, ein längerer Dämpfer ist technisch unsinnig da geringes Systemgewicht, durch ein hohes übersetzungsverhältnis taugt erst der Dämpfer. Und da braucht's schon nen lowtune....  aber die original schwinge taugt mit dem og Dämpfer schon. Ich denke die Videos zeigen das auch, da wog der kleine um die 11kg....  achja, und Support ist eins A....


----------



## Pilatus (27. März 2015)

Dann noch eine Frage zu den Versionen:
lohnen sich die addons?
Was ist bei der Basisvariante an den Seiten?


----------



## Koohgie (28. März 2015)

die meiner meinung wichtigsten: 
seitliche fenster zum öffnen ist praktisch, und die hecktasche find ich auch praktisch (wobei der innenraum auch ausreichend platz bietet, aber die tasche ist verschliebar und ein gutes fach für werkzeug, schlauch und sonen zeugs....).  Innen die seitlichen polster sind verzichtbar, meiner meinung eher für die optik.... ansonsten wenn geländefahrt angedacht ist (wovon ich hier ausgehe) ganz klar der bmx reifen, er bringt bei geringen luftdruck sehr viel komfort, dann wäre der monarch dämpfer, also der mit low tune.... der rest ist geschmackssache, es gibt ja auch die absolute basic version (ebay), die hat dann auch keine vorderäder, ich persönlich brauch sie net, ich brauch eher einen ständer (den es ja jetzt auch gibt).....


----------



## chantre72 (10. April 2015)

Wir haben unseren Kolofogo nun ausgiebig mit der Chariot Babyhängematte auf asphaltierten Wegen getestet. Ergebnis: Super!!!

Das Teil läuft wirklich gut und ist mit zweispurigen Hängern nicht vergleichbar. Bei Anfragen an Pavel habe ich immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Rückmeldung bekommen. Er ist sehr bemüht und konnte bisher immer schnell helfen.

Jetzt müssen wir noch etwas warten bis unsere Kleine etwas gewachsen ist und dann geht's ab in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jplonka (26. April 2015)

Hallo, unser chariot cougar ist nach sieben jahren Einsatz in einem autolosen Haushalt auf dem weg zum abdecker. wir  überlegen, ob nicht singletrailer oder kolofogo was für uns wären. Beim kolofogo verstehe ich die Klemmung bzw. die Kupplungsstange nicht ganz. Mir macht das Ding irgendwie sorgen,  weil es auf den Photos zumindest so aussieht, als sei das ein ziemlich großer Hebel, eher größer als beim singletrailer. Wie wird denn den auftretenden Kräften konstruktiv begegnet? Ist die Kupplungsstange aus Stahl? Ist die Klaue, die um den griff des Anhängers greift aus Alu? wie wird verhindert, dass die sich dreht? 
Danke und Gruß 
bitte um Entschuldigung wegen der typos, tippe auf dem tablet meiner Frau, das tablet scheint mich, ganz wie meine Frau, nicht immer ganz zu verstehen.


----------



## Koohgie (26. April 2015)

die Stange ist ein dickwandiges Vierkantalurohr, die kupplung wurde optimiert und an den sitzwinkel angepasst, dh. sie hat diese biegung nicht mehr, als gelenk ist ein kreuzgelenk verbaut, wie in der industrie oft verwendet wird. das hält..... über vor und nachteile wurde hier schon genügend debatiert. vorteile haben beide.... wenn du einen reinen mtb hänger suchst hat der st ganz klar den gewichtsvorteil.... wenns um den altag geht hat meiner meinung der kolofogo den vorteil der vielseitigkeit und hat trotdem die guten geländeeigenschaften....


----------



## Hagbard1982 (27. April 2015)

Hallo, ich hätte auch Interresse am Kolofogo, funktioniert dieser auch mit einem Carbon Fully?

http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/archiv/2014/fastlane-94/

Danke!!!


----------



## trifi70 (27. April 2015)

Ich würde erstmal den Hersteller des Rades befragen. Meist wird Hängerbetrieb ausgeschlossen, allerdings sind Singletrailer und Kolofogo wegen der Ankupplung an der Sattelstütze etwas unkritischer. Anhängig von dem max. zulässigen Fahrergewicht, welches der Hersteller des Rades angibt, und Deinem tatsächlichen Gewicht, würde ich es durchaus riskieren.

Auf eine Carbon- oder Aluleichtbausattelstütze würde ich verzichten und stattdessen ein stabiles Modell wählen.

Zudem sollte die Bremse bei Einsatz auf längeren Abfahrten genug Leistungsreserven haben (möglichst große Scheiben). Mit Hänger fährt man zurückhaltender und zudem schiebt deutlich mehr Masse. Beides belastet die Bremse gegenüber Singlebetrieb zusätzlich mehr oder weniger stark.


----------



## Koohgie (27. April 2015)

kann mich da nur anschließen, würde ne stabile dickwandigere stütze besorgen und schauen das sie so tief wie möglich im rahmen drinsteckt, bei reverb sattelstütze geht die 31,6mm auch besser, zumindest von den klemmkräften her.... die 30,9 muss mit gefühl angezogen werden da sie sonst hakt, aber mit montagepaste funzt es gut....


----------



## kirtan (3. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Gibt es hier im Forum einen Kolofogo Besitzer aus Tirol/Südbayern? Wohne in Innsbruck. Der Hänger ist wirklich sehr verlockend, würde ihn aber gerne vorher mal probefahren.

LG
Kirtan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand den kolofogo über ebay kleinanzeigen erstanden? Kann man den dann in Berlin abholen, oder verweist Pavel dann auf den online shop und es kommen wieder Versandtkosten dazu.

Gruß flashblack


----------



## trifi70 (6. Mai 2015)

Habbick keene Erfahrung mit, würde ihn aba ma direkt frajen.


----------



## Koohgie (6. Mai 2015)

nee, der kommt aus tschechien.... ich weiß ja nicht wie und was ihr komuniziert habt, in der anzeige steht halt nix drin von versandkosten, aber der preis ist als "ab  frag ihn einfach mal....


----------



## bike-tech (10. Mai 2015)

hab jetzt auch einen.werde brichten......


----------



## AJ (11. Mai 2015)

Ich sitze noch im Wartezimmer.
Lange kanns nicht mehr dauern. Ich bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Tobiwan (17. Mai 2015)

Bestellt! 
Sobald es was zu berichten gibt, melde ich mich.


----------



## kirtan (19. Mai 2015)

Hi,

Hat jemand den Hänger schon mal am Rennrad gehabt? Hält der Rahmen das eurer Meinung nach aus? Wie ist das Fahrverhalten? Wahrscheinlich kaum Unterschied zum MTB, oder? Plane hauptsächlich Mtb, aber mit dem Rennrad gäbe es sicherlich auch mal ne Tour. 

Hat sich jemand schon mal Gedanken zu einem Langlaufset gemacht? Laut Pavel ist die Entwicklung eines solchen Sets angedacht, versprechen konnte er aber nicht wirklich was. Für den Chariot/Thule hibt es sowas ja. Dachte mir, dass man die Zugstange in die Buchsen der kleinen Räder steckt und in die Achsaufnahne des großen gedämpften Rades eine Konstruktion an der 2 Ski dran sind, so dass der Hänger nicht umkippt. Ließe sich mit Hilfe vielleicht sogar selbst bauen. Ideen?

Wie gut lässt sich mit dem Hänger wandern bzw. wie gut ist im Skatemodus die Dämpfung? Ich stelle mir vor, dass das Gewicht mehr auf den beiden kleinen Rädern liegt, und hier ist ja bis auf die Luftreifen keine Dämpfung da. Wenn es dann noch etwas über  Stock und Stein geht, ist das doch recht ruppig, oder?

Danke für Ideen und Antworten.


----------



## zuberstar (19. Mai 2015)

kirtan schrieb:


> Wie gut lässt sich mit dem Hänger wandern bzw. wie gut ist im Skatemodus die Dämpfung? Ich stelle mir vor, dass das Gewicht mehr auf den beiden kleinen Rädern liegt, und hier ist ja bis auf die Luftreifen keine Dämpfung da. Wenn es dann noch etwas über Stock und Stein geht, ist das doch recht ruppig, oder?
> 
> Danke für Ideen und Antworten.



Zu den ersten beiden Punkten kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber was die Verwendung im Jogging-/Skatemodus angeht, vermutest du richtig, dass das Gewicht eher auf den beiden kleinen Rädern liegt und der Dämpfer daher kaum arbeitet. Man könnte nun natürlich wieder versuchen den Luftdruck im Dämpfer zu reduzieren, aber ich denke, dass das Ergebnis ziemlich ähnlich wäre: der kleine Passagier wird ordentlich durchgeschüttelt wenn es auf drei Rädern über Stock und Stein geht. Handlich ist auch etwas anderes, aber als Notkinderwagen, wenn der Kofferraum mal wieder voll genug ist, reicht der kolofogo definitiv aus.


----------



## Koohgie (20. Mai 2015)

zum joggen oder wandern muss man die griff sicherung abnehmen und diesen rausziehen (geht ein wenig schwer am anfang), dann lässt sich das ding eigentlich ganz komfortabel schieben, gejoggt bin ich nicht aber also kiwa hatte ich ihn. der Dämpfer hat die hauptfunktion wärhend des bikens, während des joggens wird das ding nicht viel bringen, aber mit dem bmx reifen kannst du den luftdruck bedenkenlos auf ein bar und noch weniger einstellen, das bringt schon ordentlich komfort. ich bin die ganze zeit mit 0,8 bar bike gefahren, jetzt hab ich ihn wieder aufgepumpt da es dem kleinen kerl langweilig geworden ist... mit dem luftdruck der vorderen räder kann man auch noch experementieren....


----------



## flashblack (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
das Thema mit der Kiwa-Funktion beschäftigt mich auch gerade. Besonders an der Eignung als geländegängiger KiWa zum Wandern (wird ja auf der Kolofogowebseite durch die Bilder suggeriert) habe ich Zweifel.
Was hindert einen eigentlich daran den Schiebebügel nach hinten zu klappen? Dann müsste das Gefährt doch wesentlich geländetauglicher sein beim Schieben.
Klar müsste man sich dann noch ne Halterung basteln damit der Bügel auch hinten bleibt, aber da findet sich bestimmt auch eine Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2015)

Haben diesbezüglich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einem TFK Joggster damals in Tirol gemacht. Der hat zwei Scheibenbremsen an der Hinterachse, 12" oder besser 16" Luftbereifung und schiebt sich wirklich prima auch auf steilen und schottrigen Wegen zur Alm etc.  Da kommt kein Radanhänger mit, und sei er noch so durchdacht.

Interessanterweise gibts für den Joggster auch eine Fahrrad-Option, jedoch finde ich das Konstrukt im Vergleich mit einem "richtigen" Radanhänger keine Alternative.

Was will ich sagen? Für eigentlich jeden Zweck gibts prima Gefährte, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hingegen nicht und man muss anhand der eigenen Bedürfnisse die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile gewichten und das Passende aussuchen. Oft scheiterts ja am Platz (im Kofferraum) und deswegen ist ein Kompromiss nötig. Möge er nicht zu faul sein...


----------



## daniel77 (21. Mai 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Thema mit der Kiwa-Funktion beschäftigt mich auch gerade. Besonders an der Eignung als geländegängiger KiWa zum Wandern (wird ja auf der Kolofogowebseite durch die Bilder suggeriert) habe ich Zweifel.


Wandern mit KiWa? Lieber eine Kindertrage/Kraxa z.B. Deuter KidComfort!



trifi70 schrieb:


> Was will ich sagen? Für eigentlich jeden Zweck gibts prima Gefährte, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hingegen nicht und man muss anhand der eigenen Bedürfnisse die jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteile gewichten und das Passende aussuchen. Oft scheiterts ja am Platz (im Kofferraum) und deswegen ist ein Kompromiss nötig. Möge er nicht zu faul sein...



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Ich habe auch lange überlegt ob es ein multifunktionales Ding zum biken, joggen und in der Stadt rumgurken sein soll. Letztendlich ist das immer nur ein (schlechter) Kompromiss. Ich habe dann einen gebrauchten Singletrailer zum biken, einen gebrauchten Babyjogger Performance (120€ !!) und einen gebrauchten Burley für die Stadt angeschafft. Preislich lag das dann alles ca. 250€ über dem komplettausgestattetetm Kompromiss Chariot CX inkl. Joggerset....


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2015)

Boah, das gibs ja gar nicht, nahezu 100% Übereinstimmung! 

Joggster für Kind 1 beim Wandern und zum Joggen
Kraxe für Kind 2
Singletrailer fürn Wald
Burley fürs "Dorf" (Kita, Einkauf etc.)

Wir waren mit 2 Kindern und ner Menge Geraffel wandern. Das hätten wir nicht alles tragen mögen, deshalb der KiWa... Da passt nicht nur das Kind rein, sondern unten noch schwere Dinge wir Getränke etc. Preislich waren die meisten Gerätschaften mit +/-0 Kosten verbunden, da als Schnäppchen bzw. gebraucht gekauft. Und Neuware macht ja jedes Jahr +10% im Preis, das ist auch nicht normal. 

Wirklicher Wertverlust war eigentlich nur beim 5 Jahre genutzten Singletrailer gegeben. Gabs damals schwer gebraucht. Und in dem Fall auch gerne, der ST ist das wert!


----------



## flashblack (21. Mai 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Joggster für Kind 1 beim Wandern und zum Joggen
> Kraxe für Kind 2
> Singletrailer fürn Wald
> Burley fürs "Dorf" (Kita, Einkauf etc.)


Wenn man auf dem Dorf im eigenen Haus wohnt mit Schuppen im Garten, ist das sicher die bessere Variante. Aber in einer Wohnung in der Stadt fehlt einem dafür einfach der Stauraum (und nein mein MTB zieht nicht in den Keller, außerdem sind ist da auch nicht wirklich Platz).
Deshalb muss es bei uns ein Kompromiss werden und die Frage ist jetzt nur welcher.

Ich wollte hier ja auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion anregen sondern eigentlich nur wissen, was einen daran hindert den Schiebebügel nach hinten zu klappen und den Kolofogo andersherum zu schieben. Denn dann müsste er sich mMn wesentlich besser schieben lassen.


----------



## Koohgie (24. Mai 2015)

Was ist dann, eigentlich, besser? Ausser die Fahrtrichtung?  Für Waldwege hat mir die serienmäßige Lösung gereicht, ausserdem wirds in engen kurven  ziemlich wacklig mit dem einen rad hinten.... Und in meinen Augen ist das Ding ne ergänzung zum kompakten buggy, der mit kleinen reifen schnell an seine grenzen kommt, ja sogar bei schotter oder kopfsteinflaster, und wenn Ma sich da anguggt wie das Kind durchgeschüttelt wird, auf unebenen Bordstein, ja dann ist der fogo ein Komfort wunder.... Und ansonsten seh ich das genau so, wenn man platz und dann noch die  kohle reinrechnet, undd wie oft man dann tatsächlich ne speziallösung bräuchte.... Muss mann selber entscheiden ob da der Zweck die mittel rechtfertigt....


----------



## flashblack (26. Mai 2015)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Was ist dann, eigentlich, besser? Ausser die Fahrtrichtung?


Da man beim über Hindernisse schieben meistens nur die Hinterräder benutzt, hätte man auch ein besseres Überrollverhalten. Deswegen haben ja auch viele Kinderwägen vorne kleine und hinten große Räder. Außerderm kann ich mir vorstellen, dass so der Dämpfer besser arbeiten kann, da die Krafteinwirkung in einem günsigeren Winkel geschieht.

Hast du schon mal probiert den Schiebebügel nach hinten zu klappen? Ist das rein theoretisch möglich oder eckt der dann irgendwo an?


----------



## AJ (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Wir haben unseren nun bekommen und haben die erste Ausfahrt 15km über Waldwegen und Singletrails hinter uns. Als erste Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Genial!!!
Der Dämpfer braucht kaum messbaren Druck und ist 30% im SAG, damit schluckt er Unebenheiten ganz gut weg. Bei unserer Kleinen die keine 5kg wiegt ist es kaum möglich mehr Federweg zu nutzen. Die Dämpfer sind allesamt nicht für so wenig Gewicht gebaut. Mit zunehmenden Alter und Gewicht wird sich das aber, denke ich,deutlich verbessern. Momentan wollen wir unserer kleinen eh nicht so schroffes Gelände zumuten. Aber sie genießt die Ausfahrt und war sogar eine ganze Zeit am schlafen. Also kanns nicht so unbequem gewesen sein.
Bei einem kurzen Stopp an der Eisdiele konnte sie schlummernd liegen bleiben und wir haben sie abgekoppelt und dank der Kinderwagenfunktion mit zum Platz genommen. Das kann kein singletrailer was für uns der Grund war warum wir uns den ST niemals gekauft hätten.
Ich freue mich auf die kommenden Ausfahrten und werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Koohgie (27. Mai 2015)

flashblack schrieb:


> Da man beim über Hindernisse schieben meistens nur die Hinterräder benutzt, hätte man auch ein besseres Überrollverhalten. Deswegen haben ja auch viele Kinderwägen vorne kleine und hinten große Räder. Außerderm kann ich mir vorstellen, dass so der Dämpfer besser arbeiten kann, da die Krafteinwirkung in einem günsigeren Winkel geschieht.
> 
> Hast du schon mal probiert den Schiebebügel nach hinten zu klappen? Ist das rein theoretisch möglich oder eckt der dann irgendwo an?


ich mein ich hatte ihn schon nach hinten, gehen tut das aber, die arretierung wird sone sache, da müsstest du mit einem rohr und irgendwelchen schellen oder so was arbeiten, ich kann mir vorstellen das im endeffekt nicht viel bringt ausser arbeit.... da du das einrad dann hinten hast und und du das teil so schiebst wie du vorhast, dann musst du noch das gleichgewicht halten, das wird denk ich, auf dauer etwas tricky. was dann ja fast noch mehr sind macht ist, größere räder zu montieren, 16 zoll oder so. aber ob es sich lohnt sowas ins programm zu nehmen ist ne sache, bist der erste. theoretisch kannst du das anfragen, evtl. lässt er dir ein paar 16zoll räder einspeichen...  nur die dinger werden während des bikens stören.... vg


----------



## Tobiwan (29. Mai 2015)

Heute ist der Kolofogo angekommen und gleich mal zusammengebaut worden - leider war die Kleine dann schon im Bettchen, aber morgen gibt es die erste richtige Ausfahrt. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und habe mal eine Runde um den Block ohne die Kleine gemacht. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr, sehr gut. Unbeladen steht der Dämpfer bereits leicht im SAG.
Mal sehen wie er sich jetzt am Wochenende schlägt, aber ich bin jetzt schon begeistert. (Ach ja, ein ST wäre es aufgrund der reinen Fahrradfunktion auch nie geworden...)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1838683]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (29. Mai 2015)

in grün sieht er richtig geil aus.....


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Mai 2015)

@ AJ: Sieht schick aus, Euer Kolofogo. Eure Kleine scheint auch noch jünger zu sein, wenn Sie an die 5kg hat. Unsere Kleine liegt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse. Aufgrund des Alters und damit der Tatsache dass sie noch nicht selbständig sitzen kann fahren wir mit der Chariot-Hängematte - nutzt du diese ebenfalls oder nutzt Ihr den Weber-Sitz? Wenn du die Hängematte nutzt, dann würde mich interessieren, wo du die fest gemacht hast? 
Meine Lösung sieht momentan so aus, dass ich die beiden seitlichen Drehschrauben als untere Befestigung nutze und die hintere (nicht die obere) Strebe als obere Befestigung nehme. Damit bekommt die Hängematte eine richtig gute Neigung und die Kleine sitzt nicht so aufrecht drin. Ob meine Befestigungspunkte vom Erfinder so gewollt sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf einer kurzen Runde hat es heute gut funktioniert und morgen machen wir mal nen typischen Sonntagsausflug.


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update zur Chariot-Hängematte:
Obere Befestigung an den hinteren Streben - untere Befestigung auf halber Höhe der seitlichen unteren Streben durch den Klettverschluß ergibt eine sehr gute Position der Hängematte. Unsere Kleine liegt entspannt drin!


----------



## rocknroller66 (19. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen!
Unser kleiner Mann ist nun 7 Wochen alt und ich denke langsam über Anhänger und Buggy nach. Bei der Suche bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen.
Mir bleiben noch zwei nicht ganz geklärte Punkte:
- Bei der Benutzung als Buggy kommt das meiste Gewicht augenscheinlich auf den zwei kleinen Rädern an, diese sind ja aber ungefedert. Ist das nicht ein mega Gerüttel im leichten Gelände?!
- Kommen die bisherigen Besitzer des Kolofogo gut ohne Schutzbleche klar oder regt ihr euch täglich über den Dreck auf?
- Ich komme aus 88212 Ravensburg (Bodensee), ist zufällig jemand in der Nähe bei dem ich mir das Teil mal ansehen könnte?
Schönen Gruß
rr66


----------



## AJ (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

das sind wirklich berechtigte Fragen. Und es ist tatsächlich so das es im leichten Gelände mit kleinen Steinen und Wurzeln auf den Wegen, in der Buggyfunktion doch recht holperig ist. Ist aber bei unserem kinderwagen auch, schon wegen der kleinen Räder. Bei Asphalt und guten unbefestigten Wegen geht es aber.
Bei dem Schmutz im leichten Gelände bin ich ehrlicherweise auch erschrocken, was da vom Hinterrad hochgewirbelt wird ist schon enorm. Ich glaube es gibt keine Gelegenheit das klare (Fenster) Verdeck bei Geländefahrt zu öffnen. Klar in der Buggyfunktion und auf der Strasse oder befestigten Radwegen kein Problem. Ich habe schon mal versucht mit einem SKS Schutzblech das an der Schwarzen Verbindungsstange angebracht ist und senkrecht nach unten steht einen grossteil des schmutzes aufzufangen, aber bei Trockenheit wirbelt hinter dem Hinterrad auch einiges am Schutzblech vorbei. Da kann ic nur empfehlen, so wie wir es getan haben, die Version mit den seitlich zu öffnenden Fenstern zu wählen. Die paar Euros sollte man investieren.
Das Schmutzproblem ist natürlich bei jedem Anhänger und nicht kolofogospezifisch
Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt muss ich aber dann doch loswerden, ich habe selten so hackelige Reißverschlüsse irgendwo gehabt. Mal eben "ssssssssitt" ist nicht, etwas fummelig und mit Sorgfalt und Geduld gehts aber.
Sonst machts unsere kleinen aber scheinbar Spaß. Die Weberschale (sorry an Tobiwan, habs leider vorher noch nicht beantwortet) lässt sich wie von Tobiwan auch gut befestigen. Müssen wir jedoch noch etwas aufpolstern da das harte Styropor nur mit dünnem Stoff bezogen ist und unsere kleine, speziell mit dem Kopf, sehr hart aufliegt. Sie hat nach der Tour eine sichtbare rote Stelle am hinterkopf. Das Weber die dinger so verkauft ist schon komisch, da ist die Hängematte sicher komfortabeler.
Das Gesamtpaket passt für uns in jedem Fall und unseren ersten urlaub haben wir hinter uns. Dort wurde er für Mountainbiketouren (bis 2 Std inkl. pause) genutzt uns häufig als "Kinderwagen" um abends in den Ort zu gehen. War echt gut und passt zusammengeklappt, Räder ab und Schwinge angelegt auf unseren Kupplungsträger.


----------



## AJ (19. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (21. Juni 2015)

@rocknroller66 : Ich wohne in BC, also in Deiner Reichweite. Schreib mir ne PN, dann können wir was ausmachen.

Wir sind mit unserem Kolofogo immer noch voll zufrieden - sicherlich einer der besten Käufe für Mama, Papa und Kind. Mit der Hängematte hat die Kleine nochmal mehr Komfort - da reibt oder stört nichts. Unsere Kleine schläft gerne drin. 
Bzgl. der vorderen kleinen Räder bin ich schon am Hirnen, ob man die nicht auch leicht gefedert ausführen könnte - für Kopfsteinpflaster wäre das ganz gut.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Juni 2015)

Federung wie am Kinderwagen tät ja reichen, ist ja nur für Schiebebetrieb. Vl. kann man das fertig von einem alten Kiwa-Gestell einfach umbauen. Oder als Anregung an Pawel. Allerdings treibt das natürlich auch alles das Gewicht...


----------



## Drachentoeter (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo an alle Gleichgesinnten,
wir sind seit anfang Mai stolze Besitzer eines Kolofogo und inzwischen absolute Fans von dem Teil geworden. Wir finden den Kolofogo einfach klasse und haben schon einige Erfahrungen sammeln können. Durch Zufall bin ich im Forum auf diese Diskussionsrunde gestoßen und finde es richtig spannend, Erfahrungen von anderen Nutzern kennen zu lernen, bzw. unsere eigenen Erfahrungen an andere weiter zu geben.
Wir haben von anfang an den Kolofogo etwas getunt, weil das eine oder andere an dem Teil noch ergänzt werden kann.
Diese Verbesserungen möchte ich euch gerne vorstellen. Vielleicht könnt ihr diese Anregungen ja gebrauchen.
1. kleiner Fender
2. optimalere und optisch etwas elegantere Bremszugverlegung
3. Schmutzfänger für Regenfahrten
Im Anschluß habe ich ein paar Fotos angefügt. Für alle Interessierten beantworte ich sehr gerne Fragen.

LG


----------



## Drachentoeter (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## Drachentoeter (26. Juni 2015)

In meinem Benutzeralbum können die Fotos natürlich vergrößert angeschaut werden.

LG


----------



## Cicatrix (27. Juli 2015)

Servus Zusammen,
unsere kleine ist jetzt bald 3 Monate alt und ich muss mir so langsam Gedanken über den passenden Untersatz für sie machen. Kommt von euch jemand aus dem Raum Mainz/Frankfurt, damit wir uns den Kolofogo mal Live anschauen könnten?

Grade was die KiWa Option angeht, wäre es mal interessant. Wir haben extra einen gut gefederten Kinderwagen gekauft, aber bei uns im Wald über Wurzeln & Steine muss man ganz schön langsam schieben, weil sie so durchgeschüttelt wird.

LG


----------



## Drachentoeter (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Cicatrix,
wir sind ab dem 07.08.2015 in 54538 Kinheim an der Mosel Urlaub machen. Sind von Mainz aus etwa 100km. 
Vielleicht ist das eine Option für euch und wir treffen uns da unten mal. 
Was das Federungsverhalten des Kolofogo in der Kinderwagenoption angeht, kann ich dir leider kein großen Hoffnungen machen.
Wenn wir in unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs sind, hebe ich den Kolofogo immer so an, dass nur das große, gefederte Rad den Boden
berührt. Das ist natürlich nur für kurze Streckenabschnitte möglich. Macht man das nicht, wird das Kind schon sehr stark durchgeschüttelt.
Ansonsten funktioniert die Kinderwagenoption aber schon sehr gut. Wir möchten auf den Kolofoge nicht mehr verzichten.

LG


----------



## Cicatrix (27. Juli 2015)

Hattet ihr am Anfang eine Hängematte drin? Dachte das entkoppelt etwas vom durchgeschüttel.


----------



## Drachentoeter (27. Juli 2015)

Kleine Korrektur, wir sind ab dem 07.09. in Kinheim.
Wir haben keine Hängematte verwendet, sonder die Weber Babyschale. Diese haben wir etwas gepimpt sprich gut gepolstert.
In der Babyschale ist ein Sitzverkleinerer drin der den Kopf nicht so hin und her schaukeln lässt. Zusätzlich haben wir noch Polster
gemacht, so dass unsere Kleine gut gebettet ist.

LG


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2015)

Ich denke auch: wenn eine Hängematte montierbar ist, ist das jeglichen anderen Federungsmöglichkeiten überlegen. In der Kombination erhält man ein sänftenartiges Fahrverhalten...  Ob die Chariot/Thule-Matte beim Kolofogo passt, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (27. Juli 2015)

Hängematte ist seehhhrr zu empfehlen, da kleiner Stöße und Schwingungen durch die Hängematte sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen. 
Unser Kleine ist jetzt 5 Monate alt und fährt seit 2 Monaten mehr oder weniger oft Kolofogo - und hat richtig Spaß dran. Federung spricht mit Ihrem Gewicht inzwischen auch richtig gut an. Die Hängematte ist wie gesagt super und hinterlässt keinerlei Spuren am Baby.

Hier mal, die aus meiner Sicht ideale Anbringungsweise der Hängematte:


----------



## AJ (27. Juli 2015)

Drachentoeter schrieb:


> Hallo Cicatrix,
> wir sind ab dem 07.08.2015 in 54538 Kinheim an der Mosel Urlaub machen. Sind von Mainz aus etwa 100km.
> Vielleicht ist das eine Option für euch und wir treffen uns da unten mal.
> Was das Federungsverhalten des Kolofogo in der Kinderwagenoption angeht, kann ich dir leider kein großen Hoffnungen machen.
> ...


Ich machs genauso, bei Unebenheiten oder abgesenkten Bordsteinen kurz am Griff anheben. Sonst ists mit der Weberschale die wir montiert haben schon recht unangenehm. Wir haben sie nun mit schaumstoff ausgekleidet, ist schon komfortabeler aber im Wald bei Wurzeln und über Altstadt-/Kopfsteinpflaster Wird unsere kleine (5Monate) sehr durchgeschüttelt. Trotzdem ist das Teil einfach Klasse und macht einfach uns allen Spass.


----------



## Koohgie (27. Juli 2015)

also ich wohn in Saarbrücken, falls sich einer so ein teil live anschauen will. Um das mainz thema aufzugreifen, sinds ca. 1,5h mitm auto....geht auch schneller, kommt auf den verkehr an....bei interesse pm


----------



## Michael140 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
ich verfolge das Thema jetzt schon einige Monate und wollte den Kauf eigentlich noch etwas rauszögern, da es ja noch die ein oder andere Detail Verbesserung gegeben hat. Kann es sein, dass der Anhänger schon deutlich teurer ist als noch zu Anfang? Ich habe für die "Vollausstattung" eine Preis von ca. 1050 € im Kopf und nicht 1300?


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Juli 2015)

Ein vollausgestatter Kolofogo mit breiten Reifen kostete ca. 1100 Euro. Pavel hat gemeint das war bis 01.07. der Markteinführungspreis und jetzt verlangt er mehr...
.... aber der Kolofogo ist einfach gut! Auf die Idee einen Singletrailer zu kaufen würde ich nie mehr kommen. Die Kinderwagenfunktion ist genial!


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Juli 2015)

Hab nur mal kurz bei Tout Terrain geschaut, was ein vergleichbar ausgesatteter Singletrailer kostet, und da bist du bei ca. 1500 Euro (Tasche, Sitzstütze) ...


----------



## ullseb (5. August 2015)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> unsere kleine ist jetzt bald 3 Monate alt und ich muss mir so langsam Gedanken über den passenden Untersatz für sie machen. Kommt von euch jemand aus dem Raum Mainz/Frankfurt, damit wir uns den Kolofogo mal Live anschauen könnten?
> 
> Grade was die KiWa Option angeht, wäre es mal interessant. Wir haben extra einen gut gefederten Kinderwagen gekauft, aber bei uns im Wald über Wurzeln & Steine muss man ganz schön langsam schieben, weil sie so durchgeschüttelt wird.
> ...



Hallo Cicatrix,

ich komm' vom östlichen Rand des Rhein-Main-Gebiets (Alzenau/Hahnenkamm). Wir haben den Kolofogo jetzt seit ein paar Wochen in Gebrauch und unsere Kleine (20 Monate) ist recht zufrieden mit ihm.
Du kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen - am besten mit Fahrrad - und das Teil testen. Wir sind leider jetzt erstmal im Urlaub, ab der letzten Augustwoche aber wieder im Lande.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Drachentoeter (10. August 2015)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder zum optimalen Einbau der Weber-Babyschale mit Sitverkleinerer.
Wir haben den originalen Kolofogositz herausgenommen und die Weber-Babyschale entsprechend an dem dann freiliegenden Gestänge befestigt. Man bekommt dadurch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit für die Füße des Kindes, da die Schale so tiefer im Kolofogo sitzt.
Die auf den Bildern zu sehenden Gurte sind übrigens die Sicherheitsgurte der Weber-Babyschale. Zusätzlich haben wir in Eigenbau um die Weber-Babyschale ein Schaumstoffpolster in U-Form gebastelt (in den Fotos schwarz), plus nochmal extra Kopfpolster in Zylinderform (in den Fotos grau). Auf dieses Schaumstoffpolster in U-Form kann das Kind optimal die Füße ablegen. Für kleinere Kindern ist das einfach schöner und bequemer als wenn die Füße frei rumbaumeln. Unter dem Sitz sieht man in grau eine Tasche, diese stützt das Schamstoff-U-Polster zusätzlich 
von Unten.
Die Weber-Babyschale selber ist relativ hart, wir haben sie mit etwas festerem Schamstoff (in etwa 2cm dick) ausgepolstert. Ist auf jeden Fall auch zu empfehlen, das zu tun! Unsere Kleine ist inzwischen fast neun Monate alt und fährt jetzt schon seit 3 Monaten im Kolofogo mit. Sie fühlt sich sichtlich wohl darin. Wir haben das mal während einer Tour mit einer Innenkamera gefilmt, es ist einfach beruhigend und schön zu sehen, wie das Kind Spaß hat.
In meinem Benutzeralbum könnt ihr die Bilder übrigens auch in groß betrachten.

LG


----------



## EDA (10. August 2015)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich es überlesen habe. Wie viel wiegt der Kolofogo ohne die 2 Zusatzräder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe meinen Kolofogo am Wochenende bekommen aber leider ein Problem im Betrieb.
Hat irgendwer den Kolofogo am 29er oder sogar Fatbike gezogen?

Bei unseren Rädern ist kaum Luft zwischen Verbindungsstange und Hinterreifen. Ohne Belastung (Fahrer und Kind) haben wir max. 7cm und im Betrieb 2cm, wobei unsere Räder aber noch ca. 10cm Federweg frei haben und der Dämpfer des Kolofogo´s auch schon voll aufgepumpt ist.
Sobald es durch eine kleine Welle geht schleift der Reifen.
Somit ist an ein Fahren im Gelände nicht zu denken.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Koohgie (24. August 2015)

kannst du mal ein foto posten? die seite des gespanns abfotografieren.  in meinen zweitrad, ein scott scale 29´er  klappts wunderbar, allerdings ohne reverb, aber mit sollte auch noch funzen....ist genügend luft


----------



## zuberstar (24. August 2015)

Hallo, 
welche Kupplung verwendet ihr? Die mit geradem Abgang oder die Variante mit leichtem Winkel? Bei der letztgenannten sollte es sich ausgehen. Oder habt ihr Variostützen montiert und könnt daher die Kupplung nur sehr tief (knapp über dem Sitzrohr) anbringen?
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, welches sich aber mit der Verwendung der "geknickten" Kupplung gelöst werden konnte.


----------



## Girl (24. August 2015)

In Bewegung mit Dämpfer totgepumpt




Hier im Stand, nur auf dem Sattel sitzend, man sieht das der Dämpfer noch viel Platz hat zum einfedern.




Hier im unbelastetem Zustand.





Achso, ich möchte den Kolofogo nicht schlecht machen, es ist ein tolles Gerät. Die Verarbeitung ist TOP und viele Details wurden gut umgesetzt.
Mein Problem ist wirklich sehr speziell.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2015)

Warum die Kupplung nicht höher an der Sattelstütze montieren??


----------



## EDA (24. August 2015)

Wenn er es an höhe an die Sattelstütze montiert, dann steht das Gespann wahrscheinlich nichtmehr. 
Mir scheint auch der Trailer hat sehr wenig Bodenfreiheit. Wenn man da hängen bleibt, sieht es böse aus. 
Der Singletrailer hat für die 29er Ausführung ab 2015 ein stark noch oben gewölbtes Verbindungsrohr. Ansonsten wäre auch da er Abstand zum Reifen zu gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (24. August 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Warum die Kupplung nicht höher an der Sattelstütze montieren??


Dort ist die Variostütze im Weg und bei einer Stealth ist das demontieren auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## Koohgie (24. August 2015)

ja das ist doof, ich hatte das problem mal mit pavel besprochen, er meinte er hatte das problem noch nicht. wende .dich mal am besten mit den bildern bei pavel, ich bin mir sicher da gibts ne lösungj....


----------



## Girl (24. August 2015)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> ja das ist doof, ich hatte das problem mal mit pavel besprochen, er meinte er hatte das problem noch nicht. wende .dich mal am besten mit den bildern bei pavel, ich bin mir sicher da gibts ne lösungj....


Hab ich schon gemacht, wir arbeiten gemeinsam an einer Lösung. 

Pavel ist wirklich ein Guter und mein Problem sehr speziell mit einem 29er Longtravelenduro und einem extrafettem Fatbike.


----------



## daniel77 (24. August 2015)

EDA schrieb:


> Der Singletrailer hat für die 29er Ausführung ab 2015 ein stark noch oben gewölbtes Verbindungsrohr. Ansonsten wäre auch da er Abstand zum Reifen zu gering.







29er und Singletrailer ist kein Problem. Auch mein 2009er Modell hat genug Platz.


----------



## Surtre (24. August 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415142
> 
> 29er und Singletrailer ist kein Problem. Auch mein 2009er Modell hat genug Platz.


Das stimmt aber auch nur ohne Variostütze bzw. mit entsprechend großer Schrittlänge. Mit absenkbarer Stütze (Sattelstütze klassisch versenken finde ich mit montiertem ST ziemlich fummelig), ist es bei mir selbst mit 26" Rad und angepassten Streben grenzwertig:


----------



## Koohgie (25. August 2015)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415142
> 
> 29er und Singletrailer ist kein Problem. Auch mein 2009er Modell hat genug Platz.


Man kann nicht jedes bike miteinander vergleichen, nur aufgrund der laufradgröße..... Trotzdem ist der st ein gutes Produkt das ich selbst am bike hätte wenn es einen kleinen zufall nicht gegeben hätte...


----------



## AJ (25. August 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> In Bewegung mit Dämpfer totgepumpt
> 
> Hier im Stand, nur auf dem Sattel sitzend, man sieht das der Dämpfer noch viel Platz hat zum einfedern.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
eine wirklich problematische Kombination mit der geraden Kupplungsstange. 
Da Du mit dem Anhänger sicher nicht die ganz fiesen Sachen fährst und die Absenkung der Stütze nicht in dem Maße braucht könntest du die Reverb absenken und wieder ein Stück aus dem Rahmen ziehen(sofern noch möglich, sieht aber danach aus). Damit kommt die Kupplung höher und du musst die Reverb nicht ausbauen oder sonst aufwändig umbauen.
Nur so eine Idee...


----------



## Cicatrix (26. August 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so angucke, sieht es auch nach sehr weich eingestelltem Dämpfer aus, schon soviel Hub verbraucht nur beim Drauf sitzen und Waldautobahn fahren. Des Weiteren könnte die Reverb auch noch nen Tacken weiter raus, wenn man sich die Beinstreckung anschaut. Da wäre ein Bild mit Pedal ganz unten noch hilfreich um das sauber beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Girl (26. August 2015)

Danke für die Hinweise  aber an der Sitzposition wird nichts verändert! Das Becken kippt geradeso nicht und damit will ich nicht wieder anfangen.
Den Tip hab ich oft bekommen die Sattelstütze rauszuziehen, aber sind wir mal ehrlich. Aus dem Zeitalter Schnellspanner sind wir ja raus 
Da kauft man sich einen Anhänger für 1000€ und muss basteln. 
Da hätte ich auch einen einfachen Thule oder Croozer für den Schnellspanner kaufen können!!!!!

Die beiden Anhänger werden ja so beworben das sie auch Geländetauglich sind. Momentan kann ich weder eine Bordsteinkannte runterrollen noch durch einen Regenablauf fahren weil dann der Reifen schleift.

Wie gesagt, Pavel und ich sind bereits an einer Lösung dran. Ich habe ihm bereits Fotos und Daten zukommen lassen womit es bei mir und alles Rädern passen sollte. 

Und nochmal:
Der Hänger ist Top verarbeitet und es gibt bisher nichts negatives zu berichten, ausser dass er bei 29er Trailbikes nicht so recht passt.


----------



## Cicatrix (26. August 2015)

@Girl Also ich bin aus dem Zeitalter der Schnellspanner ganz sicher nicht raus  Für steile Uphills muss ich noch immer die Sattelstütze weiter ausziehen, als das der Verstellbereich meiner Reverb hergibt. Bezüglich Sitzposition bzw. Beinstreckung sah das für mich halt nicht ganz optimal aus, aber da hat ja jeder seine eigenen Präferenzen.

Hattest du zum weichen Dämpfer mal geschaut? Macht vermutlich nicht so extrem viel aus, aber bestimmt ein Punkt den man mitnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (26. August 2015)

Ja klar, auf dem Foto habe ich den Dämpfer bereits um ca. 4bar erhöht und somit einen Sag von ca. 10%.
Am Anhänger hatte ich ebenfalls den Druck auf ca. 2,5bar aufgepumpt, somit war er komplett ausgefedert.
Ich beim unbelastetem Gespann ca. 7cm Abstand zwischen Deichsel und Reifen.

@Cicatrix  Wenn Du noch zusätzlich den Sattelauszug verstellen muss um steile Berge hochzufahren passt da was nicht  
Das sollte die Variostütze in entsprechender Länge können, das sind die Verkaufargumente.


----------



## Cicatrix (26. August 2015)

@Girl Dann hab ich quasi nix gesagt, sah auf dem Bid nach viel mehr freigegebenem Hub aus. Solange es noch keine bezahlbare und vor allem haltbare Variostütze mit mehr als 150mm Verstellbereich gib, ist der Schnellspanner das einzige Mittel.


----------



## Girl (26. August 2015)

Wir wollen lieferbar nicht vergessen


----------



## Girl (29. August 2015)

Dank eines netten Aluschweissers ist das draus geworden und funktioniert erstmal.









Die Kupplung muss noch aufgehübscht werden da der Lack beim schweissen verbrannt ist, aber die Funktion ist erstmal hergestellt.
Werde bei Gelegenheit noch die Extremsituation mit max. Federweg testen, sollte aber fast funktionieren. Auch die Sattelstütze lässt sich fast komplett einfahren.


----------



## Tobiwan (29. August 2015)

Schön dass es eine Lösung für dein Problem gab und es liest sich so, als ob Pavel mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand. Wenn sich der Befestigungspunkt an der Sattelstütze durch die Federung nochmal 15cm absenken kann, hat das schon Auswirkungen. Wer braucht schon hinten Federung  7

Am Hardtail hat der Kolofogo keinerlei Probleme - und weil ich´s wieder mal posten will kommt hier meiner mit bike:


----------



## Girl (29. August 2015)

Am Hardtail funktioniert das auch nur solange der Rahmen groß genug ist, bei kurzem Sattelrohr mit langer Variostütze wird's auch wieder eng. Werds die Tage am Fatbike testen. 

Ja Pavel kümmert sich fleißig um Lösungen, wobei das erstmal reine Eigeninitiative ist.


----------



## Girl (29. August 2015)

@Tobiwan 
Schau dir das Gelenk mal genau an, ich hab meins gedreht das es so wie bei dir nicht genug Beweglichkeit zulässt.


----------



## Drachentoeter (4. September 2015)

Wir haben mal ein bischen experimentiert.
In meinem Benutzeralbum könnt ihr die Bilder übrigens auch in groß betrachten.

LG


----------



## the lars (8. September 2015)

Jemand im Raum Hildesheim/Hannover mit so einem hübschen Teil unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chantre72 (14. September 2015)

Wir haben auch den Kolofogo seit einigen Monaten. Mittlerweile sind wir auch auf Trails unterwegs und es macht unserer Kleinen richtig Spaß!!!

Einziges Problem ist, dass die Steckachse sich nur mit Werkzeug demontieren lässt. 

Hatte das Problem sonst noch jemand? Pavel hat mir schon eine neue Achse geschickt, aber das Problem ist unverändert. 

Sonst ist der Hänger absolut perfekt und ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Cicatrix (14. September 2015)

@chantre72 Jetzt steh ich aufm Schlauch. Von welcher Steckachse sprichst du hier?


----------



## chantre72 (14. September 2015)

Die Achse am großen Laufrad.


----------



## Cicatrix (14. September 2015)

Ja die Achse kann ich nur vom Laufrad demontieren wenn ich Werkzeug verwende. Sie geht aber einwandfrei von der Aufhängung ab. Hoffe ich  hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden  Die ist genauso fest wie an den kleinen Rädern vorne. Willst du die für den Transport demontieren?


----------



## chantre72 (14. September 2015)

Ja genau. Die an den kleinen Rädern gehen ohne Probleme.


----------



## AJ (14. September 2015)

Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, Bremssattel muss natürlich vorher runter, dann Knopf drücken und abziehen. Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (14. September 2015)

Der Bremssattel bleibt dran und muss nicht demontiert werden beim Hinterradausbau.


----------



## AJ (14. September 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Der Bremssattel bleibt dran und muss nicht demontiert werden beim Hinterradausbau.


Muss mich korrigieren, Girl hat natürlich recht.


----------



## hoschy2001 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rad-Anhänger für unsere 5-Monatige über div. 2-rädrige erst zum Singletrainler und schließlich zum Kolofogo gekommen. Auf dem Papier erfüllt der KF meine Anforderungen am Besten - blind bestellen möchte ich aber nur ungern. Hat jemand bereits im Großraum Stuttgart ein Exemplar, dass ich einmal ansehen könnte??


----------



## Tobiwan (31. Oktober 2015)

Wenn BC noch Großraum S ist, dann komm vorbei


----------



## hoschy2001 (1. November 2015)

@Tobiwan Danke für das Angebot.
Ich konnte zwischenzeitig Einen probefahren und bin seit einer Woche jetzt auch im Besitz eines grünen Kolofogo Tonda - hier ein paar Eindrücke: Bisher komme ich auf zwei Ausfahren von je gut einer Stunde - beide hat unsere 7-monatige je komlett verschlafen

Mein einziger Vergleich ist eine Stunde mit einen akutellen Burley d'Lite Doppelsitzer. Den fand ich gut (und er hat einige Vorteile wie z.B. mehr Laderaum, günstigerer Preis und Platz für 2), er ist jedoch für gröbere Schotterwege bzw. unbefestigte Feldwege mangels Fahr-komfort in meinen Augen wenn überhaupt sehr bedingt geeignet (was mir aber wichtig war). Hier spielt der Kolofogo seine Stärke (einspurig, viel Federweg) voll aus. Heute bin ich über Wiesen und etliche Bordsteine gefahren - no problemo
Der Kolofogo fühlt sich dabei sehr viel weniger nach einem Anhänger an als der d'Lite (und vermutlich alle 2-spurigen!?), da diese häufiger einseitig von Unebenheiten angeregt werden und das Gespann dabei etwas "unruhiger" wird. Bei Kologogo spüre ich natürlich auch beim Beschleunigen und Bremsen das Gewicht, ansonsten ist er aber aufgrund der linearen Krafteinwirkung im Fahrbetrieb in jeder Hinsicht unauffälliger. Beispiel Bordstein: Beim dLite war ich stets bemüht langsam hoch und runter zu fahren um das seitlich Wackeln zu reduzieren. Beim Kolofogo fahre ich beim abgesenkten Bordstein bereits am zweiten Tag einfach drüber - der Stoß vom Hinterrad an meinem 29er Hardtail fällt ruppiger aus als das was das dritte, mit wenig Luft gefüllte und gut gefederte Rad danach erfährt.

Ach ja, den Kolofogo im Sommer am Biergarten mit schlafendem Zwerg abkoppen und zum Sitzplatz schieben oder mit ins Einkaufscenter nehmen zu können gab für mich (neben etwas mehr Stauraum) den Ausschlag, nicht den Singletrailer zu kaufen.

Summa summarum bin ich sehr zufrieden. Verbesserungspotential wäre bei besseren Reisverschlüsse (etwas hakelig) und als Zubehör ein passendes Steckschlutzblech (bin noch auf der Suche).

Herbst-Tip: Ich kann zur Chariot Hängematte noch den Winter Fußsack Eisbärchen für Kinderwagen und Buggys (Amazon)  wärmstens empfehlen. Hält den Zwerg bei 10 Grad bereits mit normaler Kleidung warm, ohne Druckstellen und mit den Gurtdurchführungen sicher in Position. Denke in Kombination mit Schneeanzug taugt der sogar bei Frost.


----------



## hoschy2001 (1. November 2015)

Wiesenweg - hier ist der Kolofogo im Vorteil.


----------



## Tobiwan (1. November 2015)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Dezember 2015)

Falls irgendwer wieder Erwarten seinen Kolofogo wieder abgeben möchte, bin grad auf der Suche nach einem...


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Dezember 2015)

Moment!
Ich auch !


----------



## boblike (16. Dezember 2015)

Hätte ja auch gerne einen, aber der Preis ist krass. Bin seit einem Monat Papa und würde echt gern meine kleine Tochter im Frühjahr mit nehmen. Beide trailer bewegen sich bei einem Tausender, gibt es da noch was günstigeres mit einem Rad und Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. Dezember 2015)

Gebraucht kaufen, dann um die 700 Eur. Übern Winter die Augen offen halten. Der Singletrailer ist sehr robust, Ersatzteile gibts im Fall des Falles direkt bei TT. Das Risiko ist überschaubar. Wiederverkauf problemlos und mit wenig Verlust. Vl. mögen die Omas und Opas was dazulegen...


----------



## Girl (17. Dezember 2015)

Wie ich im Singletrailerfred bereits erwähnt hatte, bei so einer teuren Anschaffung erstmal probieren obs mit dem Rad und Anhänger passt im Bezug auf Bodenfreiheit, Sattelstütze und Fahrverhalten.

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung


----------



## trifi70 (17. Dezember 2015)

Inzwischen hat TT eine Version passend für 29" und E-Bike mit Gebäckträgerakku nachgelegt... Dieser ganze (In)Kompatibilitäts-Schaiss ist zum


----------



## chantre72 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert der Kolofogo mit serienmäßiger Deichsel perfekt an allen Rädern: 26er Fully, 26er Hardtail und 29er Fully. Allerdings hab ich keine absenkbare Sattelstütze getestet. Die wird immer ausgetauscht (ohne Fernbedienung). Bisher knapp 1000 geniale Kilometer


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Dezember 2015)

Beobachte jetzt schon eine Weile beide Singletrailer (TT und Kolofogo) und bin von beiden sehr angetan. Aber der preis dämpft das Ganze schon jedes Mal und auch der Papa von meinem Patenkind hat sich nun dadurch gegen die beiden Modelle entschieden. Als der Kolofogo noch unter der 1000€-Grenze lag, war er noch am absolut oberen Grenzbereich.


----------



## EDA (22. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt wo die schmutzige Jahreszeit begonnen hat sammle ich fleißig Erfahrung mit der Schmutzresistenz des Singletrailers. Ich bin positiv überrascht. Auch nach heftigen Schlammpackungen ist das Obermaterial in unter 5 Minuten mit dem sanften Wasserstrahl wieder sauber und trocknet schnell ab. Das ist für mich ein echt wichtiges Feature. Beim Chariot bspw. habe ich schon öfter bei matschigen Bedingungen gezögert, auf Waldwegen zu fahren.


----------



## trifi70 (22. Dezember 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Beobachte jetzt schon eine Weile beide Singletrailer (TT und Kolofogo) und bin von beiden sehr angetan. Aber der preis dämpft das Ganze schon jedes Mal und auch der Papa von meinem Patenkind hat sich nun dadurch gegen die beiden Modelle entschieden. Als der Kolofogo noch unter der 1000€-Grenze lag, war er noch am absolut oberen Grenzbereich.


Die ganz wenigen 2spurigen Alternativen sind nicht deutlich billiger und der Werterhalt der 1Spurer ist (zumindest beim ST) ziemlich gut. Wir haben pro Nutzungsjahr 100 Eur "verloren". Das ist im Vergleich den zig Bikes die im Keller rumlungern quasi nix. Der ST war jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Girl (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe damals auch lange überlegt, aber sind wir mal ehrlich. Wir geben im Jahr so viel Geld für sinnlose Dinge aus das es nun für die 200€ mehr nicht reicht 
Und ein guter herkömmlicher Anhänger kostet auch 800€ mit eingeschränktem Nutzungsbereich im Vergleich zum Kolofogo oder Singletrailer.

Dem eigenem Nachwuchs und sich selbst zuliebe sollte man in gewisse Dinge investieren und auf der anderen Seite auf Belanglosigkeiten verzichten.


----------



## boblike (23. Dezember 2015)

Aber 1000 sind schon heftig und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, ohne jetzt was schlecht reden zu wollen, was ist denn da so teuer dran? Liegt es daran, dass er in einer Kleinserie von Hand gefertigt wird? Habt ihr mit euren Kindern eine Probefahrt gemacht ob die damit fahren mögen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (23. Dezember 2015)

Die Kleinserie dürfte dazu beitragen. Wenn ich so die Teile an meinem Rad betrachte, finde ich den ST nicht besonders teuer. Da kostet bspw. meine Gabel bspw. deutlich mehr. Genauso die Laufräder. Ich finde die Investition gut. 
Mit dem Kind probezufahren macht aber wirklich Sinn. Meiner Tochter wird er mit 2.5 Jahren und 95 cm schon langsam zu klein, da er nicht besonders hoch ist. 

Mehr als der Preis wundert mich das Gewicht. Das müsste doch leichter gehen, insbesondere da der ST nur bis 25 kg Last zugelassen ist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (23. Dezember 2015)

Probefahrt vorab wäre natürlich ideal. Wir haben damals mangels Möglichkeit blind bestellt und die Kinder mochten ihren Hänger. Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass es gar nicht klappt, hat man im Versand ja Widerrufsrecht. Auch wenn die Ausübung bei einem Hänger natürlich reichlich umständlich ist...

Gewicht: der Rahmen ist aus Stahl und kein Oversize (Deichsel mal ausgenommen). Das sorgt für geringes Packmass, ist gewichtstechnisch aber sicher nicht optimal. Das Kupplunsgelenk ist überdimensioniert. Ev. auch, weil es mit der Vorgängerversion Probleme gab... Der ST war damals zum Erscheinen bahnbrechend, es gab keinerlei Erfahrungswerte auf die man hätte aufbauen können. Die Herstellung erfolgte in Handarbeit und Kleinstserie. Es sind inzwischen vermutlich eine 4stellige Zahl an ST unterwegs. Kein Vergleich zu Stückzahlen in anderen Bereichen, wo zehntausende Rahmen teils vollautomatisiert hergestellt werden und auf jahrelange Erfahrungen zurückgegriffen werden kann. Da wird fleißig optimiert und ab und an bricht auch mal was... und dann weiß man wo man übertrieben hat... Würde das jemand dem Nachwuchs zumuten wollen? Für 1 kg Gewichtsersparnis? Wenn es sein muss: Ständer ab, Laufrad + Reifen optimieren, ev. noch den Dämpfer. Rest wäre mir tabu.


----------



## Koohgie (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich konnte dies Jahr nicht soviel mit dem hänger fahren da erstens mein Sohn inzwischen drei ist und bock hat selber zu fahren, und zweitens nich  soviel Zeit da war. Er macht mich regelmäßig aufmerksam dass er mal wieder mit dem ding fahren möchte. Ich musste schon den sag verringern um ihn ein wenig fahrspaß zwischen den trails zu bieten.... ich habe ein zwei mal das laufrad oben drauf befestigt und hab ihn zum pumptrack geshuttlet. Da lass ich mir jetzt mal nen Halter einfallen, an dem ich den kinderrad bzw. Nen laufend sinnvoll befestigen kann. So kann ich den hänger die nächste Saison noch nutzen bevor ich ihn verkaufe....  für mich hat er sich definitiv gelohnt, bin mit dem kolofogo trails geballert und hatte wesentlich mehr km aufm Rad verbracht wie ohne, es geht halt einfacher wenn man den kleinen mitnimmt.... So hat die Freundin oder Frau Zuhause ihre Ruhe. Und ein kolofogo ist halt geländegängig im Gegensatz zu einem zweirädrigen, der ist allerhöchstens waldautobahn tauglich.... der kolofogo wird zudem komplett in Tschechien gebaut und genäht. Das Material stinkt nicht nach chemie und lässt sich gut reinigen.....


----------



## boblike (25. Dezember 2015)

Kann man damit wirklich trails ballern? Wo ist die Grenze, was geht nicht mehr?


----------



## aemkei77 (25. Dezember 2015)

Girl schrieb:


> Und ein guter herkömmlicher Anhänger kostet auch 800€ mit eingeschränktem Nutzungsbereich im Vergleich zum Kolofogo oder Singletrailer.



Der Nutzungsbereich ist nicht eingeschränkt sondern anders. Mein Thule Chariot hat mit Zubehör auch 1k gekostet. Trails kann er definitiv nicht, Waldautobahn ist Obergrenze. Dafür geht er zum Joggen, Wandern, Einkaufen etc.

Wenn s nur zum Biken gewesen wäre,  hätte ich auch den ST genommen , ist halt ein Spezialist und kein Allrounder 


sent by tappatok


----------



## Koohgie (25. Dezember 2015)

zum joggen ist der kolofogo auch geeignet, hat auch ne feststellbremse....die sich in drei oder vier stufen stärker stellen lässt... die grenze? naja, der hänger verhält sich hinten wie ein aufleger bei einem sattelschlepper. enge kurven mit hinternissen im kurveninneren isses eng bzw. muss man mal absteigen und rangieren. flowige sachen mit weiten kurven gehen ohne probleme, können auch verhackt sein.... ich bin bisjetzt stufen bis nem dreiviertel meter gefahren, treppen gehen auch ohne probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (25. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Koohgie (25. Dezember 2015)

hier sitzt mein scheisser drin... das war letzte saison.  mittlerweile gehen auch härtere sachen, bzw. er verlangt die.....


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Januar 2016)

Da ich denke, dass wir nicht um einen Kolofogo rumkommen  hab ich noch ein paar Fragen an die, die ihn schon nutzen...

Was brauchts wirklich an Ausstattung?
Sind die Kopfstütze und die seitliche Polsterung praktikabel oder baut man sich lieber selber was?

Die abnehmbaren seitl. Fester sind denk ich ein Muss.

Die Chariot Hängematte lässt sich ja laut dem was ich bis jetzt hier gelesen habe recht einfach implantieren.

Wir wollen den Kolofogo evtl. auch als "Offroadkinderwagen" zum Schieben auf Feld und Flur hernehmen,
somit bräuchten wir nicht noch in nen schlechtwegetauglichen Kinderwagen investieren...
Das sollte auch mit den kleinen Rädern schon wesentlich besser gehen als mit den meisten "normalen" Kinderwägen?


Lässt sich das Gespann eigentlich standsicher auf der Achse des Kolofogo abstellen?


----------



## Steigiele (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Boblike,

klar kannst Du volles Programm Trails ballern aber nicht mit einem einjährigen Kind. Da musst Du langsam beginnen. Ab 3,5 Jahren gab es bei mir kein halten mehr. Natürlich immer nach Rückfragen beim Kind. Ich fahr mit bis zu 40 kmh auf dem Trail. Absätze sind bis ca. 40cm möglich. Dann kommt aber schon mal ne beschwerde vom Kind aber nur manchmal. Bin auf Asphalt schon 55 gefahren und der kleine hat im Hänger ein Eis gegessen. Was am ST top ist ist das Sonnendach sowie der Fliegenschutz und die UV Abdeckung. Nur bei schnellen links rechts Kombinationen macht sich der ST bemerkbar sonst fällt er nur beim berghochfahren auf da werden schon Körner benötigt.Ich hab mir nen neuen gekauft da ich den Singeltariler wieder verkaufen werde. Wenn ich noch 700€ bekomm ist das für mich in Ordnung. Ich bin auch noch Besitzer eines Sreamliners, das ist auch ein geiles Teil. Da fahr ich auch 40  auf dem Trail ruf aber nach hinten bitte festhalten. Der kleine hat Protektoren und Du benötigst als Zugfahrrad ein Fully sonst sind die Schläge am Lenker zu hart. 
Wenn Du mit dem Kind unterwegs bist kann Deine Frau kochen und in Ruhe putzen, oder schlafen.
Du benötigst mehr Bremsbeläge und der Verschleiß beim Vorderreifen nimmt sichtbar zu.

Falls Du noch fragen hast einfach melden

Gruß


----------



## EDA (24. Januar 2016)

Dein Kind passt mit 3,5 Jahren noch in den Singletrailer? Bei meiner Tochter von 2,5 Jahren stößt der Kopf schon fast oben an. Sie ist 98 cm groß. Dass der Singletrailer so niedrig ist, habe ich nicht erwartet. 
Und mit 40 km/h auf einem Trail? Klar wenn der eben ist und keine Wurzeln oder Steine hat sowie keine engen Kurven hat. Ansonsten finde ich das schon krass mit dem Hänger. 
Stürzen sollte man ja besser auch nicht oder an einem Baum hängen bleiben. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dampfsti (24. Januar 2016)

EDA schrieb:


> Dein Kind passt mit 3,5 Jahren noch in den Singletrailer? Bei meiner Tochter von 2,5 Jahren stößt der Kopf schon fast oben an. Sie ist 98 cm groß. Dass der Singletrailer so niedrig ist, habe ich nicht erwartet.



Redet ihr etz vom Singletrailer??
Is fei der Kolofogo Fred

Ist im Kolofogo mehr Platz als im Singletrailer?


----------



## Steigiele (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo EDA,

der passt ohne Probleme in den ST mit 3,5 Jahren und hat noch Luft nach oben. Der wechselt dann direkt vom ST auf den Streamliner. Ich bretter über Wurzeln und Steine drüber. Klar geht es nicht wenn es eng um die Kurve geht und wenn ein Baum in der Kurve steht muss man schön ausholen, da ja der Hänger nicht beschädigt werden soll. Das Kind natürlich auch nicht. Als der Kleine noch 2,5 war bin ich auch noch langsam gefahren. Ich fahr auch mit sehr wenig Luft im Dämpfer damit es schön gemütlich ist fürs Kind.

Gruß


----------



## Koohgie (24. Januar 2016)

find ich auch komisch... 
es sind zwei hänger mit vor und nachteilen. wobei ich mir net vorstellen kann das der kolofogo im gelände benachteiligt ist. ich hab mit meinen recht viel angestellt. Pavel ist service orientiert und falls es nicht passen sollte wirds inviduell angepasst. Ich hab ohne zu zögern einen neuen bezug bekommen. musste mich nicht mal erklären. ansonsten, mal abgesehn vom staub und matsch, sieht er aus wie neu, und läuft auch so. Der lowtune dämpfer in verbindung mit den bmx reifen mit nidriegem luftdruck ist ne macht, er generiert nen mega komfort. ich muss druck erhöhen und sag verkleinern sonst findet es mein kleiner langweilig. ich werd mir jetzt noch ne halterung basteln um ein kinderbike zu befestigen. dann gehts diesjahr mit dem bike gespann an den pumptrack.... die bremse ist auch praktisch, da kann man das gespann sicherer parken. alles in allem find ich den hänger sehr gelungen und würde ihn jederzeit nochmals kaufen.


----------



## Koohgie (24. Januar 2016)

mein kleiner trägt kleidergröße 104, ist fast 3,5 und passt noch in den fogo super rein....


----------



## boblike (25. Januar 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Da ich denke, dass wir nicht um einen Kolofogo rumkommen  hab ich noch ein paar Fragen an die, die ihn schon nutzen...
> 
> Was brauchts wirklich an Ausstattung?
> Sind die Kopfstütze und die seitliche Polsterung praktikabel oder baut man sich lieber selber was?
> ...



Würde ich auch gerne wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (26. Januar 2016)

kommt drauf an was du machen willst.... wenn du das ding auch als kiwa benutzen willst, dann die vorderräder. der vorteil gegenüber einen normalen buggy ist komfortvorteil. die großen räder sind ein riesen unterschied gegenüber nen normalen handlichen buggy.... 
ansonsten, die fenster zum öffnen, hinten die tasche ist nicht so wichtig. da passen kleinigkeiten rein. die untere tasche hab ich persönlich noch nicht im gebrauch gehabt schränkt, bei benutzung, auch den einsatzbereich ein (gelände).


----------



## Girl (27. Januar 2016)

Ich habe auch die "Prunkmühle" bestellt, bei 1000€ fallen die Extras auch nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.

Ich habe serienmässig die Vorderräder bestellt und den Ständer als Extra dazu. Wenn ich den Kolofogo nur als Anhänger nutze kommt der Ständer zum Einsatz, im Sommer dann sicherlich wieder mit Rädern als Kinderwagen. Als Kinderwagen fürs Geländer ist er nicht so gut geeignet, die kleinen Räder sind ungefedert und geben selbst mit niedrigem Luftdruck die Unebenheiten an den Insassen weiter.

Mein Kleiner ist nun 9 Monate, denke das ich übern Winter noch mit der Hängematte komme, im Frühjahr wird er sitzen wollen.


----------



## Tobiwan (28. Januar 2016)

Unbedingt die Räder für die Kinderwagenfunktion mitbestellen. Das ist genial und erweitert den Bereich von einem "Spezialisten" viel mehr Richtung Alltagsanhänger. Wir haben noch einen Chariot, aber den nehmen wir inzwischen nicht mehr, weil der Fogo wirklich für alles hergenommen werden kann. 
Wenn man auf den Trail geht, sind die Räder schnell abgemacht und unter dem Sitz verstaut.
Wir haben das Vollprogramm genommen (außer das Sonnendach) und würden das wieder machen. Wenn wir die Außentasche nutzen und das untere Fach erweitern bekommen wir unsere Kleine mitsamt Überlebenstasche für´s Baby (Windel, Fläschchen, Wickelzeugs, ...), Decke, Getränke, Picknickdecke und Picknick, Fahrradschloß und Akkulampe reingebracht, ohne dass es störend war. Dann ist er aber auch gut gepackt.
Für mich ist der Kolofogo der bessere Singletrailer, weil der Einsatzbereich breiter ist und ich auf dem Trail mit dem Fogo super zurecht komme.


----------



## boblike (30. Januar 2016)

Drachentoeter schrieb:


> Wir haben mal ein bischen experimentiert.
> In meinem Benutzeralbum könnt ihr die Bilder übrigens auch in groß betrachten.
> 
> LG



Kannst du was zu deine Änderungen schreiben bitte?
Wie, warum und was hat es gebracht?


----------



## Jubenk (31. Januar 2016)

Ich interessiere mich auch für den Anhänger als Alternative zum Singletrailer und habe noch ein paar Fragen, die die Besitzer hoffentlich beantworten können.

1. Gibt es Probleme bei der Klemmung am Bügel/Griff des Anhängers? Hier wirken ja doch recht große Kräfte und ich befürchte, dass sich die Klemmung nach unten drehen und der Anhänger dann im Fahrbetrieb aufsetzen könnte.

2. Wie sieht es mit der Bodenfreiheit im Vergleich zum Singletrailer aus? Und was passiert, wenn der Anhänger doch mal aufsetzt. Beim Singletrailer dient ja der Ständer als Unterbodenschutz, doch wie ist es beim Kolofogo gelöst? Nicht dass man sich da den Boden aufreißt ...

Ansonsten bin ich schon recht begeistert von diesem Anhänger, v.a. weil man hier doch mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten als beim Singletrailer hat


----------



## Koohgie (2. Februar 2016)

also die klemmung ist über einen bolzen gesichert. die bodenfreiheit hat auch was mit zu tun wie hoch du es an der stütze anbringen kannst. wenn du ne größere höhe haben willst kannst du mit pavel reden. der setzt dir die bohrung bisschen anders an, dann kommt der hänger höher. er kann aber auch ne alternative bohrung reinmachen , da kannst du den klemmhalter umdrehen und dann kommt der hänger auch höher. wobei ich das selber machen würde, da du die höhe für dein bike so einstellen kannst. ein bohrer und akkuschrauber reicht dafür völlig aus... 
zu hoch würde ich es nicht machen, da der hänger dann extrem kippelig wird. ich selbst bin schon ein paar mal aufgesetzt, finde das jetzt nicht dramatisch, stoff is robust und hat nix....


----------



## wintermute (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Bei uns steht nun wieder mal Nachwuchs vor der Tür und damit muss wieder ein Fahrradanhänger ins Haus.

Bei Kind Nummer 1 war es ein Chariot Cougar 1, welchen wir nach kurzen Zeit als one and only Kinderwagen und Fahrradanhaenger verwendet hatten. Mit Joggerrad als superkomfortablen Wagen für längere Spaziergänge und mit den Buggyraedern für die Stadt. Gerade mit den Buggyraedern war er super wendig und liess sich extrem komfortabel auch in engen Geschaeften navigieren. Am Fahrrad war er für unsere damaligen waldwegtouren perfekt. Bei Kind 2 sind wir nach einer kurzen Croozer (2 Sitzer) Phase auf den Chariot Captain uumgestiegen. Letztendlich ein Riesenschiff, aber durch die Grösse konnte viel Gepäck mit (Grillen, Baden, RC-Buggies ) und am Schiebegriff hingen dann islabike und/oder Laufrad dran (Lastesel ahoi )
Er hatte uns als Lastenanhaenger bis vor kurzem noch gute Dienste geleistet.

Jetzt haette meine Frau gerne einen gebrauchte Chariot Einsitzer (Cougar oder sogar CX) mit Buggyraedern und evtl. Joggerrad. Von der Flexibilitaet sind die Chariots ja immer noch ungeschlagen, finde ich. Aber gerade beim Bike möchte ich mit dem Anhaenger eigentlich zukünftig mehr machen als nur "Forstautobahnen", da die beiden aelteren mit 26" und 24" Fully unterwegs sind und der Federweg auch mal genutzt werden sollte 

Mich reizt der Kolofogo ungemein, gerade wegen des erweiterten Einsatzspektrums beim biken. Kann er denn auch als "normaler" Kinderwagen mit dem Chariot mithalten? Die nicht lenkbaren Buggyraeder sind ja schon mal eine Einschränkung.

Beim Chariot müssten wir für unsere 4 Bikes auch 4 Kupplungen besorgen. Beim Kolofogo könnte man theoretisch die Sattelstützenklemme umschrauben und erstmal mit 2 Kupplungen arbeiten, denke ich .


Wer hatte denn schon beides (Chariot und Kolofogo) und nutzt bzw. nutzte die Wagen nicht nur zum biken sondern auch im täglichen Kinderwagenbetrieb und kann dazu ein paar erfahrungen beisteueren?

Der mehrpreis sollte schon auch einen spürbaren Mehrwert beim Bike geben (das ist wohl so?) aber auch und das ist sehr wichtig um täglichen Betrieb keine oder nur geringe Nachteeile gegenüber dem Chariot haben. 

Wie sieht es denn beim Gepäcktransport aus, da ist wohl nicht so viel möglich wie beim Chariot?
Kann man auch ein Laufrad bzw. ein kleines Kinderrad irgendwie dran befestigen?

Dann stand ein paar beitrage früher irgendwas dass die Befestigungsstange mit dem Hinterrad kollidierren könnte, was ist daw irklich dran?

Meine Frau stört sich daran, dass im Kinderwagenmodus das Kind rückwaerts sitzt (waere mir egal), wie sehen das die Kinder? 

Erzählt mal ein bisschen was! 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (10. Februar 2016)

Nicht drehbare Fronträder hatten alle unsere Kinderwägen (Naturkind, TFK Joggster) und wir sahen das nie als Nachteil.

Kind sieht anfangs gerne die Mama (oder Papa) an, irgendwann schaut es aber lieber vorwärts, klar. Spätestens, wenn es sitzen kann und mobiler wird.

Halterung umbauen geht sogar noch einfacher, wenn die Stütze mit Sattel und Halterung komplett umgesteckt werden kann. Funktioniert natürlich nur bei identischen Durchmesser (kann man mit Adapterhülsen im Sitzrohr ev. anpassen) und einigermaßen passender Sitzhöhe und Sattelvorliebe  Versenkbare Stützen auch mal ausgenommen...

Der Unterschied zwischen 1- und 2-Spurer im Fahrverhalten ist enorm (Vergleich Burley Cub vs. ST) und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Ihr mit einem Kolofogo glücklicher werdet als mit Chariot/Thule.


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch mal bestellt, bin schon gespannt auf das Gerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (17. Februar 2016)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## trifi70 (17. Februar 2016)

Interessante Kupplung. Sonderanfertigung? Der Reifen sieht albern aus, passt da kein dickerer rauf?  Passt ja optisch überhaupt nicht zur Zugmaschine...


----------



## Girl (18. Februar 2016)

Die Kupplung musste geändert werden, steht in diesem Fred auch schon paar Seiten weiter vorn da die 29 Zoll und Fatbikereifen zu groß in Verbindung mit einer Variostütze sind.

Fette Reifen sind nicht so einfach in 20 Zoll zu bekommen. Da gibt es nur Kinderfatbikes deren Reifen auch extrem teuer sind und dazu noch unverhältnissmäßig schwer. Daher viel bei mir die Wahl auf einen KHS in 2,3 Zoll denn ich noch als Schlauchreifen umbauen möchte.


----------



## Koohgie (18. Februar 2016)

fettes duo... sieht gut aus....


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo!
dringende Frage in die Runde:
welche Matte von Chariot habt ihr? das Modell vor 2012, oder das neue? Das neue hat anscheinend ein anderes Gurtsystem.
bzw. verwendet man  gurte, die bei der matte dabei sind, oder kommt diese ohne gurte und man benutzt die vom Anhänger?
danke!!
Grüsse e.


----------



## Girl (19. Februar 2016)

Gurte hab ich vom Hänger benutzt und die Hängematte ist von Thule. Habe sie an verschiedene Streben im Hänger befestigt, sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (21. März 2016)

Bestellt! 
Jetzt überlege ich welche Babyschale die beste ist. Die von Thule finde ich ganz gut weil sie leicht und luftig wirkt, oder welche geht noch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T705 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AJ (22. März 2016)

Wir haben eine Weber genutzt die wir allerdings etwas mit Schaumstoff aufgepolstert haben da sie uns sonst zu hart war. Unserer kleinen hat es immer gut gefallen in der Schale. Wir haben die Schale auch mit den mitgelieferten Gurten an den Streben des Anhängers befestigt, hier muss man etwas rumprobieren bis man die für sich optimale Position gefunden hat. Gerade die verschiedenen Schalen, und Matten sind da im Detail sicher etwas unterschiedlich. Nun kann unsere kleine sitzen und der Schwarzwald wird im April unsicher gemacht.
Der Kolofogo ist wirklich super und wir haben immer viel Spass auf unseren gemeinsamen Touren ohne große Einschränkungen hinnehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Tobiwan (24. März 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Gurte hab ich vom Hänger benutzt und die Hängematte ist von Thule. Habe sie an verschiedene Streben im Hänger befestigt, sollte kein Problem sein.



Hier genauso. Der Fogo hat einige Streben, an denen man die Gurtverlegung customizen kann


----------



## wintermute (29. März 2016)

Hallo, 

das wäre die nächste Frage gewesen, also Die Hängematte von Thule/Chariot kann bedenkenlos gekauft werden und lässt sich (wenn man nicht 2 linke hände hat) problemlos im Kolofogo befestigen? Ab wieviel Monaten können die Kleinen in der Hängematte liegen? Meine Beiden Grossen sind inzwischen so alt, da habe ich inzwischen vergessen, wie wir es damals gemacht haben... ;-)

Eine weitere wichtige Frage: Wie sieht es mit kleinen Rahmen (Frauen-Mtb) aus und der Besfestigung der Zugstange an der Sattelstütze? Besteht die Gefahr, dass die Zugstange auf dem Hinterrad "aufsitzt"?, Oder ist da genug Luft?

Kann man die Zugstange irgendwo "verstauen", wenn man mit dem Bike unterwegs ist und mal ein paar Meter das Ding als Kinderwagen schieben will? Gibt es da was vorbereitetes oder heisst es "basteln"?

Wie lange hat denn bei Euch allen die Lieferung nach Bestellung gedauert?

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

Ich habe letzte Woche bestellt und Pavel meinte er ist ende April da, kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten. 

Ich will allerdings den Hinterreifen noch tauschen. Der verbaute wiegt ja 900g und ich habe mich für einen Faltreifen mit 500g entscheiden.
Den baue ich dann tubeless mit aufgeschnittenem 16" Schlauch drauf, um den Dämpfer etwas zu unterstützen. 

Hängematte hab ich auch noch keine :-(


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

Braucht man auch einen speziellen Fußsack für 5punkt Gurte? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Girl (31. März 2016)

Für was einen Fußsack?


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

Wenn es mal etwas kälter ist? Das 5 Monate alte Kind sitzt/schläft da hinten bewegungslos in der Hängematte und bei 15 Grad Celsius zum Beispiel ist das nicht Ratsam sie in so einen Sack zu packen?


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=91432;menu=1000,5,213;page=15 

sowas zum Beispiel?


----------



## Girl (31. März 2016)

Ich würde es nicht übertreiben, mein Kleiner hat auch im Winter da hinten drin geschlafen. Es ist winddicht und somit bei weitem nicht so kalt wie auf dem Rad.
Ich habe ihn immer "eingezwiebelt" soll heissen, unter 0 Grad hat er seinen Body, dann einen Merinobody und einen Skianzug anbekommen, 1-5Grad hat er statt dem Skianzug eine Dicke Hose und Jacke bekommen und alles was darüber ist dünnere Kleidung. Aber immer 3 Schichten und eine davon Merino.
Für die Füsse gibt es paar Wollstiefel. Eine Mütze ich nie verwendet da er sie sich immer über den Kopf gezogen hat, Kaputze von der Jacke reicht mit einem Halstuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

Naja, ist mein erstes Kind und da neigt man leider etwas dazu zu übertreiben.
Deswegen frage ich lieber zwei mal bevor ich noch mehr übertreibe. 
Ich werde ja schon als verrückt verkauft weil ich einen Kinderanhänger für so viel Geld kaufe. 
Was ein Glück ist meine Frau auch total begeistert von dem Teil.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung!


----------



## Girl (31. März 2016)

Ist auch mein erstes und einziges Kind, nur nicht übertreiben. Die Natur hat von sich aus schon viele Dinge eingerichtet die seit millionen von Jahren funktionieren.
Du hast doch sicherlich einen gesunden Menschenverstand und deine Frau auch  lasst Euch nicht verrückt machen und packt den Nachwuchs nicht zu dick ein.

So teuer finde ich den Kolofogo und Singletrailer nicht, was kostet im Vergleich eine gute Alternative?


----------



## Pilatus (31. März 2016)

was für einen 500g Reifen willst du denn montieren?


----------



## Girl (31. März 2016)

Schau mal den KHE Mac an, der wiegt nur 360g. Hab den seit einem halben Jahr drauf.


----------



## trifi70 (31. März 2016)

Sich über die Kleidung Gedanken zu machen, ist schon nicht so verkehrt. Wir waren mal im Sommer mit 1jähriger in Tirol wandern und haben ordentlich beim Aufstieg geschwitzt. Sie war dick eingepackt hinten in der Trage... und hat trotzdem gefroren. Bewegungslosigkeit, Kälte und ev. auch Sauerstoffmangel wegen Höhenlage... das hatten wir komplett unterschätzt und dummerweise auch erst recht spät bemerkt.

Statt Fußsack lieber ein ordentlicher Anzug (Daune ist leicht, beweglich und hält sehr warm). Und Obacht: bei 15 Grad und Sonne kann es in dem Hänger schon sehr warm werden.

Was ist denn ein 900g Reifen in dieser "Größe"?? Da gibs doch Alternativen.


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-324-m-tread
Dies ist der verwendete Reifen von Kolofogo und er wiegt 825g

Ich überlege den Maxxis DTH in 2,2 mit 485g
oder den Maxxis Griffter 2,3 mit 515g zu benutzen.

Den KHE Mac schau ich mir gleich mal an.

Frage mich nur ob ich die tubeless dicht bekomme, aber wenn ich das mit einem Race King RS schaffe sollte es auch damit gehen.


----------



## trifi70 (31. März 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, willst Du etwas Gewicht sparen und vor allem den Komfort verbessern? Hier ist in erster Linie der Reifen geschickt zu wählen, das Tubeless ist dann ev. noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem I.

Der Reifen muss möglichst dünnwandig sein, also auf keinen Fall Pannenschutzlagen o.ä. Vom Race King her weißt Du, was ich meine. Ich fahre den übrigens auch am Hinterrad am HT. Nach leichten Reifen in Faltversion zu schauen, ist also schonmal der richtige Weg. Wenn sie dann noch auf Rollwiderstand optimiert sind, haben sie meist eine feine Karkasse und sind sehr flexibel. Ich hätte deshalb zusätzlich zum DTH noch den neuen Little Joe in 2.0 sowie ev. auch den Jumpin Jack (zwar Draht, aber sehr breit) auf dem Radar. Letzteren hatte ich aber noch nicht in der Hand, würde da erstmal schauen, wie flexibel der wirklich ist. Dazu würde ich eher einen leichten Schlauch verwenden, als mich mit der Milch rumzuärgern. Aber das ist eher individuell.


----------



## boblike (31. März 2016)

In erster Linie möchte ich den Komfort erhöhen, deshalb Faltreifen mit mindestens 2,2 das ich eine geringen Druck fahren kann.
Klar Gewicht spielt auch eine Rolle, aber tubeless mach ich weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass sich der Schlauch zusammen mit dem Mantel zu einer zu harten Karkasse verbinden und gerade bei einem Gewicht von 20kg will ich das nicht.
Da bin ich auch nicht sparsam mit der Milch, da es mich tierisch nervt wenns nicht dicht wird.

Welchen leichten Schlauch gibts da und wo kann man noch sinnvoll Gewicht sparen?


----------



## Girl (31. März 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach macht es keinen so großen Unterschied beim Schlauch. Mein KHE ist so dünn und weich das er mit einem normalen Schlauch und entsprechendem Druck sehr komfortabel ist. Was man aber bei den niedrigen Drücken bedenken sollte, es gibt sehr schnell Durchschläge bei der Reifen klein ist und an jeder Kante hängen bleibt. Bordstein hoch geht nur sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank_X (19. April 2016)

Hallo,

hatte hier in einem anderen Beitrag schon mal gefragt, vielleicht ist meine Frage hier besser aufgehoben:

für längere Radtouren möchten wir uns gern einen Einradanhänger für den Nachwuchs zulegen. Der ist mittlereweile 3 und fährt auch schon fleißig selbst. Aber die kleinen Beinchen schaffen eben noch nicht so viel, wie die der Eltern, weshalb wir die passende Mitnahmemöglichkeit suchen. 
Uns gefallen die beiden Einradanhänger Tout Terrain Singletrailer (https://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/) und der Kolofogo (http://www.kolofogo.com/de/). 
Letztens saß unser Sohn in einem Singletrailer und wir hatten den Eindruck, dass da nicht mehr sehr viel Platz nach oben ist. 
Deshalb meine Frage: Gibt es hier Nutzer der Anhänger, die hier die Sitz-Dach-Höhe nennen können? Und natürlich gern eigene Erfahrungen mit den Wagen ;-)

Danke und beste Grüße

Frank


----------



## boblike (19. April 2016)

Soweit ich weiß sind die bis 3 Jahre!

Denke da ist eine Tandemstange die bessere Lösung.
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-familie-kind-baby/sonstiges/tandemstange/k0c18


----------



## Frank_X (19. April 2016)

Laut Toutterrain: "Für Kinder ab 3 Monaten bis ca. 5 Jahre", mich interessiert aber die Größe, da Kinder ja mit 5 nicht alle gleich groß sind.


----------



## Frank_X (19. April 2016)

Und Tandemstange ist nicht so optimal, wenn das Kind einschläft ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (21. April 2016)

Singletrailer reicht (ohne Helm!) nur mit Ach und Krach bis knapp 5 Jahre, die ältere ist irgendwas zwischen mittelgroß und groß mit eher langen Beinen. Also kein Sitzriese.

Die Mädels wollten da dann auch nicht mehr drin sitzen, sondern selbst fahren. Mit dem Einschlafen klappt das dann auch nicht mehr so gut. Was bei uns ab 3,5 gut ging (bis 50 km, mit Pausen versteht sich) ist ein Nachläufer wie der Funtrailer. Uns ist hier noch kein Kind eingeschlafen. 

Also wenn der Bub 3 ist und es keinen Nachnutzer gibt, würde ich kein Geld mehr in einen teuren Hänger stecken...


----------



## Frank_X (21. April 2016)

Dass unser Kleiner 50 oder mehr km auf dem Funtrailer durchhält, glaub ich nicht. Es geht ja nicht direkt ums Schlafen sondern einfach Ausruhen, Lesen, andere Dinge tun.
Wo sind denn hier die Enthusiasten, die Kolofogo bzw. Singletrailer besitzen und anpreisen? ;-)
Wie groß ist die Entfernung Sitz-Dach bei den Anhängern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (21. April 2016)

Ich kann dir schreiben, sobald meiner da ist....
Dauert noch 2-3 wo.
Schreib mal ne Mail direkt an kolofogo, die können dir bestimmt Auskunft geben!


----------



## Tobiwan (21. April 2016)

Der Fogo ist super! Aber mit einem 3-jährigen würdr ich mir eine der bereits angesprochenen Lösungen ansehen. Alternativ an Kind zwei arbeiten


----------



## Frank_X (21. April 2016)

Kind 2 ist ja unterwegs, deshalb der Anhänger. Das Bullitt muss jetzt frei werden für den nächsten ;-)


----------



## boblike (22. April 2016)

Also wenn ich die Bilder vergleiche, macht der Kolofogo auf mich einen größeren Eindruck als der Singeltrailer. Ich habe den KF bestellt weil er nicht nur als reiner Fahrradanhänger genutzt werden kann wie der ST und wir im Urlaub auch nur mit KF ohne Kinderwagen auskommen können.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2016)

Frank_X schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier die Enthusiasten, die Kolofogo bzw. Singletrailer besitzen und anpreisen? ;-)


Na hier, sag ich doch  Aber halt "besaßen", eben weil unsere jüngste 4,5 ist und da drin nicht (mehr) sitzen will, schon gar nicht schlafen. Deshalb haben wir ihn verkauft (für weiteren Nachwuchs haben wir keine Nerven mehr zum verteilen...  ). Ich kann deshalb nicht mehr messen, aber aus Erfahrung mit unseren Kindern sagen: mit 3 Jahren einen neuen kaufen? No way.

Wenn Du jetzt aber nachschiebst, dass noch Nachnutzung erfolgen wird, dann vergleiche beide und entscheide Dich in Ruhe. Aber achte nicht in erster Linie auf die Sitzhöhe, ich denke Du wirst Dich mehr ärgern, wenn die anderen Gebrauchseigenschaften im Alltag nicht passen. Dazu zählt zwar auch die Sitzhöhe, aber die wird sich nicht großartig unterscheiden und die beiden Hänger sind in sonstigen Eigenschaften doch sehr (!) verschieden. Zum ST habe ich in diesem und im ST-Thread genug geschrieben. Kolofogo findet man hier auch genug inkl. Bildern.


----------



## schneller Emil (15. Mai 2016)




----------



## hochundrunter (16. Mai 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


>



Hallo Emil, wann hast du bestellt/bezahlt und wann isser gekommen?


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Mai 2016)

hochundrunter schrieb:


> Hallo Emil, wann hast du bestellt/bezahlt und wann isser gekommen?



Bestellt im Februar, gekommen erst letzte Woche. Ich wurde aber über die Verzögerung informiert. Diese wurde mit Umstellung der Produktion begründet. Dafür hab ich schon die neue Stange ( gebogen) und die neue Kupplung.
Qualität ist sehr gut, erste Ausfahrt war sehr zufriedenstellend!


----------



## Girl (16. Mai 2016)

Sieht super aus, kannst Du die Höhe der Kupplung mal messen, wieviel Platz braucht sie an der Sattelstütze?

Vielleicht noch ein paar Detailfotos, das wäre super. 

Viel Freude damit.


----------



## schneller Emil (16. Mai 2016)

Girl schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, kannst Du die Höhe der Kupplung mal messen, wieviel Platz braucht sie an der Sattelstütze?
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein paar Detailfotos, das wäre super.
> 
> Viel Freude damit.



screenshot aus facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochundrunter (16. Mai 2016)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Bestellt im Februar, gekommen erst letzte Woche. Ich wurde aber über die Verzögerung informiert. Diese wurde mit Umstellung der Produktion begründet. Dafür hab ich schon die neue Stange ( gebogen) und die neue Kupplung.
> Qualität ist sehr gut, erste Ausfahrt war sehr zufriedenstellend!


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wir hatten im März bestellt, dann hoffe ich mal unserer kommt die Tage ...


----------



## Tobiwan (18. Mai 2016)

Hat sonst jemand schon die neue Stange? Gerade 29er Fully-Fahrer werden mit der bisher gelieferten Stange nicht glücklich - muss ich seit einiger Zeit selber feststellen.


----------



## LoneRaider (18. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen! Bin eben erst auf den Hänger gestoßen und bin sehr begeistert. Bin noch bis Samstag im Allgäu unterwegs. Gibt es hier jemanden bei dem ich mir das Teil mal anschauen kann? Gerne ne PM schicken oder ne eMail an loneraider (at) gmx (punkt) net schicken.


----------



## wintermute (1. Juli 2016)

So, 

seit  letzter Woche sind wir auch stolze Besitzer vom Kolofogo. 
Durch die Einradkonstruktion ist es schon etwas komplizierter, das teil anzuhängen und umzubauen als damals beim Chariot oder ähnlichen 2 Radanhängern.
Man muss ständig aufpassen, dass er nicht umkippt. Bisher gab es aber auch nur eine kurze Kinderwagenrunde und eine Test Fahrradanhängerrunde.
mal schauen, ob sich da mal routine einstellt.
mal ein paar Fragen an die kolofogonutzer: 
Wie gut hält es denn, wenn man die kleinen Räder als "Ständer" herunterklappt? Es gibt ja keine Fixierung in dieser Stellung. Aufgrund der wertvollen Fracht  habe ich da doch ein bisschen bedenken...
mit welchem Luftdruck fahrt ihr das Teil denn und wie alt (schwer) ist eure "Fracht"?
Wie empfindet Ihr den Aufwand beim Wechsel zwischen Kinderwagen und Anhänger? Also gerdae beim unterwegs sein, ich sag mal beispielsweise mit dem Bike zum Zielort, dort umbauen ud als Kinderwagen "flanieren" oder shoppen und dann wieder zurück? Schmeisst ihr die Zugstange einfach in den Hänger rein oder bindet ihr die irgendwie aussen fest?

vielen Dank
Thomas


----------



## flashblack (1. Juli 2016)

wintermute schrieb:


> Wie gut hält es denn, wenn man die kleinen Räder als "Ständer" herunterklappt? Es gibt ja keine Fixierung in dieser Stellung.


Man kann die Räder doch wie beim "Kindermodus" fixieren, allerdings ist das dann immernoch etwas kipplig, da immer nur eines der kleinen Räder Bodenkontakt hat.

Luftdruck weiß ich grad nicht. Ich hab die Zugstufeneinstellung jedenfalls ganz auf gestellt.

Beim Einkaufen fahren lass ich die Stange einfach am Fahrrad. Ansonsten lager ich die an der Seite im Wagen. Der Aufwand fürs ankuppeln bzw. umbauen ist schon etwas höher eine Gewisse Routine hat sich aber bei mir eingestellt. Meine Frau findet es aber schon störend.


----------



## wintermute (1. Juli 2016)

Hi flashback,

danke für die Antwort.



flashblack schrieb:


> Man kann die Räder doch wie beim "Kindermodus" fixieren, allerdings ist das dann immernoch etwas kipplig, da immer nur eines der kleinen Räder Bodenkontakt hat.



Muss ich mir nochmal näher anschauen. Ich glaube, bei mir "hängt" der Wagen zu tief, als dass ich die kleinen Räder quasi bis in den Kinderwagenmodus durch-"drehen" kann um sie dort zu fixieren.



> Luftdruck weiß ich grad nicht. Ich hab die Zugstufeneinstellung jedenfalls ganz auf gestellt.



Ich finde es bei mir halt noch ziemlich "hart", aber der Dämpfer sackt schon ziemlich ein. Muss ich noch ein bissl "spielen".



> ... Meine Frau findet es aber schon störend.



Genau das befürchte ich auch. 
Bei Chariot war es schon echt super gelöst.

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2016)

Frage wegen der offenbar komplizierten Ankuppelei: hat der KF keinen expliziten Ständer wie der ST? Wie stellt man denn das Gespann sicher ab? Rad immer irgendwo anlehnen, oder wie?


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

Es gibt einen separaten Ständer zum bestellen oder man klappt die Räder runter. Jetzt wo wir mal richtig am Trails fahren sind, muss ich aber sagen, dass die Räder unbedingt ab müssen, da man sonst ständig hängen bleibt.

Ich habe darüber hinaus noch ein Problem genug Bodenfreiheit mit dem Kolofogo zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Es gibt einen separaten Ständer zum bestellen oder man klappt die Räder runter. Jetzt wo wir mal richtig am Trails fahren sind, muss ich aber sagen, dass die Räder unbedingt ab müssen, da man sonst ständig hängen bleibt.
> 
> Ich habe darüber hinaus noch ein Problem genug Bodenfreiheit mit dem Kolofogo zu bekommen.



Ich hab die enden der griffstange um 10cm gekürzt, dadurch kommt der Wagen näher zum Hinterrad und dadurch kriegt man etwas mehr bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

@schneller Emil Die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber bei mir ist die Griffstange eh schon nicht sauber in der Führung, da passen die Maße leider nicht.

Bekomme auch nur mit sehr viel Kraft die Kabine mit der Griffstange verbunden. Irgendwas muss hier zu klein gefertigt worden oder direkt verzogen sein.


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @schneller Emil Die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber bei mir ist die Griffstange eh schon nicht sauber in der Führung, da passen die Maße leider nicht.
> 
> Bekomme auch nur mit sehr viel Kraft die Kabine mit der Griffstange verbunden. Irgendwas muss hier zu klein gefertigt worden oder direkt verzogen sein.



Bei mir ist da auch etwas Spannung drauf, ist aber gut so. Wenn du die enden kürzt, sollte das ja nicht besser/schlechter werden.
Die Stange ist an beiden Seiten elends lange.


----------



## Girl (7. Juli 2016)

Dann sollte man aber bedenken das Gespann nicht mehr so sicher auf dem Ständer steht oder man verlängert die Füsse entsprechend.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2016)

bei mir hatte ich auch Probleme die Kabine mit der Griffstange zu verbinden.
die Schrauben die man von Hand anziehen kann wurden gegen normale getauscht. mit dem dadurch erreichbaren höheren Anzugsmoment bleibt alles in Position.
das mit den Bügeln kürzen hört sich interessant an. Muss ich mal schauen. Danke für den Tip


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

@schneller Emil bei mir ist die Spannung so groß, dass ich die Griffstange nur mit viel Gewalt rein und rausschieben kann.

Werde ich mal probieren. Den Ständer muss ich mir entweder bauen oder noch dazukaufen. Ich finde die Räder fürs Trailfahren einfach total unpraktisch, da bleibe ich ständig überall hängen. Wir fahren jetzt keine krassen Sachen aber für schmale Wege hatten wir uns den Kolofogo explizit gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flashblack (7. Juli 2016)

Kann man die Griffstange so einfach komplett rausziehen? Ich hatte es mal versucht und das Gefühl gehabt, da man irgendwo anschlägt. Ich hab aber auch die Führungsbuchsen mit Sekundenkleber fixiert, da die bei mir immer mit rausgekommen sind.

@Cicatrix: nimm die Räder doch einfach ab und lege sie in den Wagen.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

@flashblack Die Aufnahme für die Räder ist aber nochmal paar Zentimeter breiter als der Wagen, würde gern ausprobieren ob mir das den extra Freiraum gibt.

Die Griffstange hat am Schluss Endanschläge die auch gleich Führungsbuchsen sind. Wüsste auch gern wie @schneller Emil das gelöst hat nach dem Kürzen. Bei mir ist eine der Buchsen durch die starke Spannung auch schon hinüber.


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Einfach zuerst Hebel öffnen, Stange rausziehen , schnellspanner muss vorher mit abgezogen werden, Plastikbuchsen mit rausziehen, dann kann man die Stange ganz rausziehen.
Am Ende sind noch plastikstopfen  in der Stange, die kann man nach dem kürzen dann wieder reinstecken ( dienen als auszugsanschlag).
Einbau dann alles wieder in der anderen Reihenfolge.

Nätürlich ist das Gestell/ Räder dann zu kurz zum abstellen. Beim stehenbleiben geht das aber echt easy, wenn man beide schnellspanner öffnet und die Hebelarme wieder rauszieht.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

Bei mir sind die Plastikstopfen ein bissel tiefer eingelassen. Wenn ich die aufs abgesägte Rohr aufstecke, hab ich Übermaß und die Stange lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen. Kann sein, dass hier mit der Zeit was anders verbaut wurde.


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich die Stange ganz rausziehe, dann ist die auch ca 1cm breiter als die Führung am Gestell und muss etwas zusammengedrückt werden, damit sie hineingeht. Das raus und reinschieben ist aber relativ leichtgängig.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

Ok dann wurde da wohl was geändert. Bei mir ist auf der Stange eine Pressung mit Kunststoffring drauf. Der hat dann genau das Maß vom Führungsrohr. Wenn ich kürze muss ich mir was als Führung ausdenken weil die Kunststoffringe sonst zu breit auftragen und sich nix mehr bewegt. 

Kannst du evtl mal ein Bild machen von deiner Konstruktion?


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> Ok dann wurde da wohl was geändert. Bei mir ist auf der Stange eine Pressung mit Kunststoffring drauf. Der hat dann genau das Maß vom Führungsrohr. Wenn ich kürze muss ich mir was als Führung ausdenken weil die Kunststoffringe sonst zu breit auftragen und sich nix mehr bewegt.
> 
> Kannst du evtl mal ein Bild machen von deiner Konstruktion?


Werd schaun dass ich das heut schaffe.
Sieht bei mir aber genauso aus wie im Netz auf der homepage


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

Dann reden wir wohl grade aneinander vorbei  oder zumindest finde ich von den Enden der Griffstange die in die schwarzen Rohre eingeschoben werden keine Bilder auf der Homepage.

Ich meine nicht die schwarze Kappe die mit den Außenrohren und Schnellspanner verbunden wird.


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Nennen wir sie einheitlich "Endstopfen"?!
Ich hab die einfach abgezogen und ins abgesägte Rohr gesteckt. Das ist ja auf der ganzen Länge gleich dick (innen- und aussendurchmesser)


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

So damit alle wissen wovon wir beide reden. Diese Ringe sind in einer Vertiefung eingelassen bei mir. Wenn ich das Rohr kürze und die Ringe einfach auf das abgesägte Rohr stecke, dann klemmen sie in der Führung und bewegen sich nur mit Gewalt.

Bei mir hat sich bereits einer der Ringe gelöst und führt genau zu diesem Verhalten. Da läuft leider nichts mehr geschmeidig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (7. Juli 2016)

Solche ringe sind bei mir keine drauf


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> So damit alle wissen wovon wir beide reden. Diese Ringe sind in einer Vertiefung eingelassen bei mir. Wenn ich das Rohr kürze und die Ringe einfach auf das abgesägte Rohr stecke, dann klemmen sie in der Führung und bewegen sich nur mit Gewalt.
> 
> Bei mir hat sich bereits einer der Ringe gelöst und führt genau zu diesem Verhalten. Da läuft leider nichts mehr geschmeidig.


Bei mir gibt's die auch nicht....
Und es läuft auch ohne Fett wie geschmiert ;-)


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

Wie sehen die Enden denn bei euch aus? Haben die also keine extra Führung?


----------



## schneller Emil (7. Juli 2016)

Meine Endstopfen sind etwas größer als der rohrdurchmesser und dienen somit als Führung und in Verbindung mit der oberen Buchse als endanschlag.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. Juli 2016)

@schneller Emil Kannst du mir davon ein Bild machen, damit ich die bei Pavel direkt anfragen kann. vermutlich läuft dann auch alles ein bisschen besser.


----------



## schneller Emil (8. Juli 2016)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @schneller Emil Kannst du mir davon ein Bild machen, damit ich die bei Pavel direkt anfragen kann. vermutlich läuft dann auch alles ein bisschen besser.


Bin heut nicht dazu gekommen....hoffe morgen!


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2016)

weiß jemand ob und wo es diese grauen Klemmen als Ersatzteil gibt, die die Räder am Rahmen fixieren?
Der Pavel meldet sich nicht per Mail, ist wohl im Urlaub.


----------



## Cicatrix (20. Juli 2016)

@Pilatus dann bin ich nicht der einzige der seit Wochen keine Rückmeldung von Pavel bekommt. Weiß leider auch nicht wo man die Klemmen bekommt. 

Evtl mal im Sanitär-/Heizungsbedarf nachfragen.


----------



## boblike (21. Juli 2016)

Bei mir sind da schwarze Klemmen dran wie sie für Aufputz Kabel Verlegung verwendet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (21. Juli 2016)

Einfach mal im Baumarkt schauen. http://www.schlauch-profi.de/rohrschellen-rohrclips-pvc-472


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2016)

ich war schon im Baumarkt und habe mir welche angesehen.
Die originalen haben aber eine Stahlhülse integriert. Diesen trau ich im Kinderwagenbetrieb irgendwie mehr zu.

Aber ich werde noch ein paar andere Baumärkte abklappern.


----------



## Cicatrix (21. Juli 2016)

Kannst du deine mal Fotografieren? Bei meinen ist es nur eine Kunststoffklammer ohne Stahlhülse.


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2016)

kann ich heute abend machen.


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juli 2016)

hier die Bilder, nix spektakuläres.
Aber vielleicht geh ich einfach in den Baumarkt und nehm irgendwelche klemmen und hoff, dass sie halten...


----------



## boblike (2. September 2016)

Hallo Kolofogo Freunde,

Habe kürzlich festgestellt, dass wenn ich geradeaus fahre der Kolofogo hinter mir sehr wackelt und ich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten den Lenker echt fest greifen muss um nicht vom Kolofogo aus der Spur geschoben zu werden.
Zuhause habe ich mir die Lage genauer angesehen und musste feststellen, dass die Buchsen im POM teil an der Kupplung Spiel haben (siehe Bild) und der Hänger vom Rad nicht mehr ganz senkrecht gehalten werden kann. 
Die Buchsen stecken auch nicht mehr fest drin und fallen sofort raus, wenn man die Stange entfernt.
Diese kleine Spiel an den Buchsen ist ein relative großer Winkel hinten am Hänger. 
So das der locker 10-20 cm von rechts nach links wackelt.
Das fahren macht so keinen großen Spaß, weil man ständig vom Hänger von rechts nach links gedrückt wird.
Habe schon Kontakt mit Pavel aufgenommen!

Kann dies noch jemand berichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (2. September 2016)

Interessant, wollte heute die neue Deichsel mal verbauen und testen. 
Die Idee dahinter finde ich gut aber die Abmessungen sind wieder daneben. Bei der alten Klemmung an der Sattelstütze war es schon eng aber die neue passt nur noch bei einem Rad von vier möglichen.


----------



## boblike (2. September 2016)

Kannst du mir mal ein paar Bilder der alten Version schicken, bitte.
Vllt past die ja bei mir und ich kann eine von Pavel bekommen.


----------



## Girl (2. September 2016)

Die musste ich ändern, Bilder sind hier im Fred.
Bei einen Rädern mit 29Zoll, etwas Federweg und Variostütze lag die Deichsel auf dem Reifen auf und machte ein Fahren unmöglich.


----------



## Dampfsti (9. September 2016)

Also ich bin heut erst wieder ne Runde mit meinem Kleinen gefahren, mit der alten Kupplung.
Passt gerade so mit meinem Fatbike und 150er Variostütze. 
Wenn die neue Kupplung nicht besser als das alte Kreuzgelenk ist, dann werde ich nicht umrüsten.
Bei Bedarf (wenn mein Kleiner älter ist und es dann ins gröbere Gelände geht) änder ich halt die jetzige Kupplung...

im Moment wäre eher ein etwas voluminöserer Hinterreifen der die feinen Unebenheiten auf Schotterwegen besser absorbiert angesagt...

Hat da ausser Trial Reifen schon einer was gefunden in 20x2.5 oder 20x2.7?


----------



## Girl (13. September 2016)

Ich hatte jetzt für 100km auch die neue Deichsel verbaut und für schlecht befunden!
Das Ding wackelt und schwingt wie verrückt obwohl ich einen sehr ruhigen und runden Tritt habe. Der einzige Vorteil ist das mehr an Bodenfreiheit. Ich habe meine alte umgeschweißte Deichsel wieder eingebaut, damit schauckelt nichts mehr.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2016)

*Mal abgesehen von der Deichsel, habt ihr sonst Probleme/Bastelbedarf an dem Kolofogo?*
Ich habe zwar noch etwas Zeit, will später aber keine unnötige Zeit mit Umbauten/Verbesserungen/Reparaturen am Kolofogo verbringen. 
Da meine Freundin und ich beide auf 26" unterwegs sind, dürfte uns das Deichseldrama hier eh nix angehen. 

gruß
Robby


----------



## boblike (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja leider viele zu viele für ein Produkt dieser Preisklasse. Details gerne per PN

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2016)

PN bitte als Duplikat an mich, falls keiner was dagegen hat. Vielen Dank und Grüße! Andreas


----------



## wintermute (5. Oktober 2016)

warum pn?
ich denke dass sowas hier im forum schon diskutiert werden kann.
ich habe auch einen kolofogo und war vor dem Kauf von der Idee eines kombinierten Kinderwagens und "echten" fahrradanhängers" begeistert.
Aber für den täglichen Betrieb, vor allem den Wechsel zwischen Anhänger und Kinderwagen ist er meiner Meinung nach weniger geeignet, leider.
Da finde ich Varianten wie der Chariot besser geeignet.
Schon das An-und Abhängen finde ich echt mühsam. Und das Hochklappen der kleinen Räder ist zwar eine nette Idee, aber nicht ausgereift. Das Festklemmen der Räder ist echt frickelig. Durch die Konstruktion mit einem Rad kann man auch nicht einfach anhalten und das Rad ablegen. Es muss immer stehen, da die kleinen Räder auch nicht als Ständer verwendet werden können, sie lassen sich nicht einfach abklappen und fixieren.
Zur Zeit steht der Wagen nur rum. naja, vielleicht nutzen wir ihn dann, wenn der Kleine etwas grösser ist.
Auch das Zusammenklappen und das Befestigen/Fixieren des Handbügels ist nicht optimal gelöst. und einfach nur flach zusammengeklappt ist er echt lang. In unseren Ford Galaxy geht er gerade so in den Kofferaum.

Das reine Fahren funktioniert gut, obwohl ich die neue Kupplung habe, aber wer weiss, vielleicht leiert die dann auch aus bei mir, wenn ich den Wagen öfters nutzen werden. Bei der letzten Tour hat es aber ganz schön geknarrt und gequietscht. Ok, da war aber auch noch viel Kram zusätzlich zum Kind im Wagen. Meiner Frau kann ich den Hänger nicht anhängen, das ist echt zu viel Gebastel (für sie).

Summa summarum reut es mich, das viele Geld ausgegeben zu haben, leider. :-(

Thomas


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hört sich ja nicht gut an.
Was mir von vornherein klar ist, ist daß man das Gespann schlecht hinlegen kann und immer einen Baum / Mauer / ... zum anlehnen des Gespanns benötigt. Aber das hört sich doch alles recht unausgereift an. 

Am meisten würde mir natürlich auch helfen, so ein Teil mal live zu sehen. Falls also jemand in der Nähe Leonberg (Stuttgart) wohnt wäre ein Treffen echt super.

Aber ich bin natürlich auch auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte gespannt. Wie schon erwähnt, möchte man bei dem Preis ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen und wissen worauf man sich einläßt. 

Vielen Dank dafür schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (5. Oktober 2016)

Ja, bin auch ziemlich entäuscht, die Erwartungen waren doch schon gross...
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch alleine mit meiner Jammerei, mal schauen, ob sich noch mehr hier melden...
Thomas


----------



## boblike (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok, dann will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.

Angefangen hat es mit den Schnellspannern rund um den Käfig die einfach nicht halten wollten, speziell die Rändelschrauben die den Griff am Käfig fixiert haben Probleme. Das Ding ist mit Kind drin zusammengeklappt.
Habe alle durch Schrauben mit einer Gummidichtung als Verdrehsicherung ersetz.
Als ich Pavel darauf hingewiesen habe, hat er mir zwei Schrauben in einem Brief geschickt. Diese hatte ich mir schon selber besorgt, und ohne Werkzeug kann man ihn jetzt nicht mehr zusammenklappen.

Das Anbringen einer Hängematte für ein Baby war schwierig und die Lösung eher unprofessionell, da die vorderen Gurte der Hängematte nur mit Klett fixiert werden konnten.
Die Sicherheitsgurte für das Kind sind auch nicht richtig zu fixieren und ein korrektes festschnallen vom eigenen Geschick abhängig.

Der Arm an dem das Rad montier ist, ist schief geschweißt und beim schieben im Kinderwagenmodus läuft der Kolofogo immer nach links.

Die Stopper im ausziehbaren Griff gingen beim ersten Rausziehen ab und liegen nun unten im Rohr, so dass ich den Griff nicht mehr ganz rein schieben kann und die Sicherung nicht mehr zu benutzen ist, mit der man den Griff sichert dass er nicht wehrend der Fahrt raus kommen kann.

Wohin mit der 2m langen Bremsleitung? Wenn man sie kürzt, kann man den Griff nicht mehr ausziehen und muss im Anhängermodus diese irgendwo befestigen.

Es gibt keine Befestigung für das Verdeck wenn es offen ist, so dass das Hinterrad das Fliegengitter zerrissen hat als meine Frau das Gespann bewegt hat mit offenem Verdeck.

Das Gewicht ist entgegen der Angaben von 13,5kg fast 18kg.

Die Deichsel ist einfach unstabil und das POM Kunststoff Teil hat sich geweitet so dass der Hänger sehr wackelt wehrend der Fahrt. Dies macht echt kein Spaß mehr beim Fahren und fühlt sich einfach nur noch unsicher an (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kolofogo-die-singletrailer-alternative.705717/page-12#post-14029203)

Das ganze Produkt wirkt einfach unausgereift und viele Bauteile wirken billig.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass er für ein zweites Kind noch zu gebrauchen ist, so wie er nach einem halben Jahr aussieht!

Pavel hat mir immer sofort Ersatz geschickt wenn ich was angeprangert habe, aber z.B. bei dem POM Teil hätte er mir besser gleich 20 Stück schicken sollen, wenn es bald wieder aufgeweitet ist und ich es alle paar Monate ersetzen muss.
Mein Kind wiegt jetzt 9kg und wie sieht es aus wenn Sie drei Jahre alt ist?
Selbst mit neuem POM Teil ist alles etwas wackelig, weshalb ich auch angefragt habe, ob ich die alte Kupplung haben (kaufen) kann und nach zwei Mails leider noch keine Antwort von Ihm bekommen habe. (habe heute die dritte geschrieben)! (2. Sept.; 14 Sept.; heute)

Wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme, fallen mir bestimmt noch ein paar Sachen ein, aber das muss erstmal langen.

Würde man mich heute fragen ob ich ihn wieder kaufen würde, kann ich diese Frage nicht eindeutig beantworten.
Der Kolofogo hat ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal (Kinderwagen und Anhänger mit nur einem Rad).
Würde wahrscheinlich lieber den Singeltrailer kaufen, dass kann ich aber nicht einfach behaupten ohne in je getestet zu haben.

Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, hatte viel Spaß damit zusammen mit meiner Kleinen, aber all das oben erwähnte hinterlässt einen bitteren Nachgeschmack. (hätte er 500 gekostet würde ich wahrscheinlich eher sagen, was will man denn alles für das Geld erwarten)
Als ich mir beide Arme gebrochen hatte war er ein Lebensretter als Kinderwagen, weil ich den normalen Kinderwagen nicht schieben konnte und als meine Frau zur Arbeit ging, konnte ich mit dem Baby stundenlang durch den Wald laufen ohne viel Anstrengung und es war glücklich und hat friedlich geschlafen.

Hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht zerrissen von anderen die keine Probleme haben, aber ich finde dafür ist ein Forum da, um seine Meinung offen zu äußern und um anderen Usern seine subjektiven Erfahrungen mitzuteilen.


----------



## wintermute (5. Oktober 2016)

Hoi,

stimme dir im grossen und ganzen zu, 
Der ganze Anhänger ist an sich eine super Idee mir eben diesem Alleinstellungsmerkmal ("Richtiger" Anhänger und Kinderwagen) wirkt aber eben in vielen (zu vielen) Details nicht fertig entwickelt, die die Benutzung be-(ver?)-hindern.
Schade schade
Thomas

P.S. Mal schauen, ob ich heute abend mal eine ähnliche Liste zusammenstelle


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Berichte. Ein paar Dinge waren mir schon vom Ansehen der Bilder klar. Aber der Teufel scheint zusätzlich noch im Detail zu stecken. Das klingt insgesamt nicht so toll. Vor allem die Bemerkungen zur Bedienung und Haltbarkeit. Wir haben den Singletrailer damals neu gekauft und nach knapp 5 Jahren (2 Kinder) für einen Preis abgegeben, der letztlich eine monatliche "Nutzungsgebühr" von unter 10 Euro ergab... Der Zustand war bis auf den Ständer (den der Kolofoga gar nicht hat?!) noch absolut super. Die Kupplung durch die sehr hochwertige Ausführung als Kardan-Gelenk mit Industrielagern (im Falle des Falles auch selbst tauschbar) absolut spielfrei. Der größte Nachteil ist der begrenzte Stauraum und natürlich die Unmöglichkeit der Verwendung als Kinderwagen. Im Ergebnis war unser Auto bei der Fahrt in den Urlaub mit Dachbox, Rädern, Hänger und extra Kinderwagen natürlich immer "randvoll"...


----------



## Büscherammler (5. Oktober 2016)

Habe auch einen Singletrailer und bin top zufrieden!


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2016)

Also irgendwie sollte man sich schon im klaren sein was man will...
Will man einen Anhänger mit dem man das ganze Gespann einfach abstellen kann, oder will man was Geländetaugliches...?
Auch der Singletrailer bleibt net einfach stehen...

Das mit dem Fixieren der kleinen Räder ist etwas umständlich aber mit ein bisschen Übung ganz leicht mit dem Fuß zu machen, dann bleibt die Fuhre auch stehen wenn die Deichsel richtig eingestellt ist.

Die Sterngriff Schrauben für die Bügel Befestigung sind etwas kurz geraten, ich hab einfach längere Schrauben in die Sterngriffe gesteckt und mit 2 Muttern gekontert, nun kann ich den Griff vernünftig festziehen...

Meine Schnellspanner halten bis jetzt alle.
Man sollte die halt auch Vernünftig festziehen

Geradeausfahren tut meiner auch.

Meine Lebensgefährtin fährt seit 3 Monaten fast täglich mit unserem Kleinen (9Mon), An und Abhängen ist für sie absolut kein Problem.
Der Chariot ihrer Schwester gefällt ihr vom Fahren wesentlich schlechter als der Kolofogo.

Die Hängematte vom Chariot lässt sich sehr leicht in den Kolo einbauen und mit dem Gurtsystem des Kolofogo kombinieren.

Ich bin mit nem kleinen 2 1/2 Jahre alten Testfahrer auch schon Trails gefahren und freu mich wenn unserer dann mal so weit ist 
Ihm hats auch gefallen, "seinen" Chariot findet er mittlerweile Langweilig, weil mit dem an vernünftig Geländefahren eben nicht zu denken ist...

Mit unserem E-Fatbike gehts im Moment mit der alten Deichsel noch recht gut, wenns dann in gröberes Geläuf geht, werde ich die Deichsel mit ner kleinen Biegung versehen und somit mehr Platz zwischen HR und Deichsel schaffen.
Bei mir bleibt die alte Kupplung dran.


----------



## Dampfsti (5. Oktober 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... Ständer....(den der Kolofoga gar nicht hat?!)



Doch es gibt einen Ständer für den Kolofogo...
Die Günstigste Variante hat den dran, dafür keine Räder...
Könnte man aber bei den 3-Rädrigen nachrüsten, dann is halt nur noch Anhängerbetrieb mögl.


Die neueren Kupplungen von Tout Terrain sind aber wirklich besser ausgereift und stabiler...


----------



## trifi70 (6. Oktober 2016)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Auch der Singletrailer bleibt net einfach stehen...


Bei uns war der Ständer sehr wirksam. Er hat die Fuhre gehalten, egal ob mit oder ohne Kind im Hänger. Voraussetzung ist, dass man die Kupplung nicht zu hoch an der Sattelstütze anbringt, aber auf die Idee wird wohl niemand kommen, sondern eher so tief als möglich montieren. Die Kupplung selbst ist 1. Sahne und manchmal frage ich mich, ob als Nachfolger nicht doch der TT Streamliner die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre ggü. dem damals gewählten Funtrailer. Einfach wegen der Kupplung, die Federung wäre uns gar nicht mal so wichtig gewesen...

Ich hoffe mal, das Pavel die Rückmeldungen als Ansporn nimmt und den Kolofogo entsprechend modellpflegt. Wäre schade um die schöne Idee und auch Herr Wiesmann hat anfangs etwas Lehrgeld zahlen müssen und u.a. deshalb letztlich die "bombproof" Lösung gewählt (auch das Thema Kupplung).


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Oktober 2016)

Wenn bei uns alles klappt, dann haben wir den MountainBuggy Terrain als Kinderwagen, was wiederum heißt daß wir auf die Kinderwagenoption beim Kolofogo ggf. verzichten könnten. Im Urlaub hab ich dann auch recht wenig Lust oben genannte 18kg den Berg rauf zu schieben. Da freue ich mich über jedes gespartes Gramm Richtung Gipfelglück bzw. Almhütte 

Doch ehern Richtung gebrauchten Singletrailer schauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. Oktober 2016)

Mit einem gebrauchten ST macht man nix falsch, quasi null Wertverlust. Allerdings sind die Gebrauchtpreise momentan extrem hoch, da könnte ich unseren ja mit Gewinn verkaufen


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Oktober 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht, was die Preise angeht.
Ich denke, daß viele durch den enormen Neupreis (1.399€) abgeschreckt werden und deswegen die Nachfrage an gebrauchten ST das Angebot übersteigt.
Der größte Vorteil vom Kolofogo war auch mal der Preis, mittlerweile ist er zwar noch billiger als der ST aber von günstig kann keine Rede mehr sein.


----------



## KoloFogo (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,

hier ist Pavel, vielen Dank für alle Anmerkungen. Während der Saison hatte ich leider nur wenig Zeit alles zu lesen. Jetzt gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit alles zu lösen.

Ich will auf keinen Fall in ihrer Wechselrede eingreifen, ich möchte nur das Produkt weiter aufbohren. Deshalb bin ich dankbar für alle ihre Anmerkungen und Ideen.

Alle bisherige Kunden bitte ich - schreiben sie mir an [email protected], falls sie mit irgendwas nicht zufrieden sind, lassen sie mich wissen, wir werden sicherlich eine Lösung finden.

Wir herstellen ein bisschen mehr kompliziertes Gerät, deshalb empfange ich alle Tipps, die sie haben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Pavel


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Oktober 2016)

KoloFogo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hier ist Pavel,...
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.
> Pavel



Hallo Pavel, 

gibt es Überlegungen eine günstige Light-Variante vom Kolofogo raus zu bringen? 
leichter,  weniger Anbauteile (Bremse, Vorderachse, ...)  und einen günstigeren Preis? 
Quasi als direktes Gegenstück zum Singletrailer, nur günstiger.  [emoji12] 

Gruß 
Robby

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobiwan (27. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
normalerweise lese ich hier nur still mit aber die letzten Beiträge nötigen einen ja dazu, auch mal wieder ein normales Statement zum Kolofogo abzuliefern.
Räder hoch / runterklappen: benötigen bei meiner Frau oder mir ca. 10 Sekunden. Anheben, mit dem Fuß vorarbeiten, mit der Hand sichern
An/Abbau: zusammen mit Rad hoch / runterklappen brauchen wir ca 1 - 2 Minuten
Federung: Spricht ab einem Gewicht von ca. 6 kg wirklich super an und bietet der Kleinen viel Komfort
Fahrsicherheit: Extrem hoch;zieht seine Spur hinter dem Zugfahrrad unbeeindruckt hinterher
Sicherungsschraube: die fand ich auch sehr grenzwertig, so das ich diese mit einer Rohrzange gesichert habe. Würde ich den Kolo öfter zusammenlegen würde ich eine Flügelmutter anbauen.
Hängematte: Position musste gefunden werden aber dann passt das auch sehr gut

In Summe kann ich Eure Kritik - die das Produkt ja schon fast zerreisst - nicht nachvollziehen.
Das Produkt ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber die Kleinigkeiten kann man auch selber lösen. Für mich bleibt er deutlich Alltagstauglicher als der Singletrailer (der nur Trailtauglich ist) oder auch ein Chariot (den wir von unserem ersten Kind noch haben)


----------



## boblike (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch noch die alte Kupplung und nutzt inzwischen die neue?
Würde diese gerne mal ausprobieren / abkaufen:



 
Quelle:http://www.kolofogo.com/de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (14. Februar 2017)

Die funktioniert aber nur bei kleinen Rädern und ohne Variostütze aussreichend.
Bei einem 29er als L-Rahmen und Variosütze ist sie bei mir schlicht nicht fahrbar!
Ich habe sie mir damals verändern lassen, so hat sie halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## boblike (15. März 2017)

Habe heute den Hinterreifen auf den Specialized Big Roller 20x2.8 gewechselt.
Hat jemand schon dieses Laufrad auf Tubeless umgebaut?
Der Schlauch muss viel zu stark aufgepumpt werden um diesen Reifen auszufüllen.


----------



## Girl (15. März 2017)

Das passt aber, ich fahre einen normalen Schlauch mit 4 Zoll Reifen.
Hast mal geschaut das der Reifen nicht schleift beim einfedern?

In Blau sieht der auch ganz nett aus, vor allem noch so sauber


----------



## boblike (15. März 2017)

Erstmal danke, dass du immer eine schnelle Rückmeldung gibst und für den Tip!
Werde am Wochenende mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und prüfen ob es schleift, ersten Versuche den Dämpfer komplett einzufedern sehen gut aus.

Mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr den Kolofogo?
Meine Kleine hat jetzt 11kg und ich habe gerade mal so viel Luft im Dämpfer drin dass er komplett ausfährt ohne Kind.
Mit Kind ist die Sag Skala nicht mehr sichtbar, aber den Federweg habe ich noch nicht ausgenutzt, trotz teils heftigen Trail (nicht meiner Frau erzählen).
Die Zugstufe habe ich komplett offen und er erschient mir trotzdem träge, also nachwippen tut er glaube ich nicht.

Der Schlauch passt gut, nur füllt er den Reifen erst ab 1,5bar aus. 
Ich würde aber für mehr Komfort lieber mit <1 bar fahren wollen.
Daher die Idee das Laufrad auf Tubeless umzurüsten und nebenbei spare ich vllt. ein wenig Gewicht.


----------



## Tokay83 (15. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen! Habe mich nun durch die 13 Seiten Berichterstattung über den Kolofogo gekämpft und bin aber immer noch nicht an dem Punkt angelangt wo ich sagen kann: der isst´s oder eben nicht....
Unsere Tochter ist 2,5 Jahre und muss den Platz im Singletrailer für Ihren Bruder 6 Monate frei machen. Einzigste Option: der Kolofogo. Nur sind die Anschaffungskosten für vielleicht mal 1 Jahr - nächstes Jahr könnte mit 3,5 Jahren schon mal über den Streamliner (oder irgend einen anderen Follower) nachgedacht werden - nicht umbeachtlich. Da kommt nun wieder das Thema Restwert. Nachdem es ja augenscheinlich noch einige Probleme und ständige Updates am Kolo gibt bzw. geben wird, ist es nicht gerade einfach den Wertverlust eines aktuellen Kolo´s zu beurteilen. Mal davon abgesehen weiß ich nicht ob er überhaupt sein Geld wert ist, nach den ganzen negativen Berichten über vorhandene Mängel. Da habe ich mit meinem ST 0-Probleme... Nur ist´s eben etwas "eng" im ST.... Über einen Weehoo habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Dem Grunde nach ne gute Sache. Sie kann mitstrampeln wenn sie will, muss aber nicht. Allerdings fehlt mir hier die Federung. Andere Alternativen habe ich noch nicht finden können. Daher wende ich mich nun an Euch! Was würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## boblike (15. März 2017)

So schlecht ist das Feedback auch nicht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ist merken auf hohem Niveau. Viele von uns basteln selber und haben sehr hohe Ansprüche. 
Auch tut Pavel alles was in seiner Macht steht um nachzubessern. 

Denke der Wiederverkaufswert ist wie beim Singletrailer sehr hoch, weil es keinen oder kaum gebrauchte gibt und nicht jeder den hohen Preis für einen neuen zahlen will. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist der Tour terrain streamliner:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tout-terrain/Streamliner-Kinderanhaenger-p46273/

Oder ein Propain Frechdax mit einer follow me Lösung:
https://www.propain-bikes.com/Configurator?StuffId=21ca7287-32f7-496f-aaab-d857f76ffb02

http://family-cycling.com/followme-systemvergleich/


----------



## Tokay83 (15. März 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> So schlecht ist das Feedback auch nicht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass ist merken auf hohem Niveau.



Da hast Du allerdings recht  Das glaube ich auch, das Pavel hier wirklich stetig an Verbesserungen arbeitet und Optimierungen vornimmt.
So etwas wie eine Kupplung mit "spiel" dass der Hänger am anderen Ende dann hierdurch 10-20cm hin und her marschiert, darf bei 1300€ aber dennoch nicht sein. Gut manche haben wohl kein Problem damit, bei dem ein oder anderen ist es wohl aber vorhanden. Auch wenn ich eine neue Kupplung bekomme erwarte ich doch Funktion. Ist ein bisschen wie mit ´ner Bananensoftware - die reift beim Kunden...  (@Pavel: bitte nicht so ernst nehmen 


Der FRECHDAX schaut  gut aus, ist aber wie der Streamliner eine Variante ab frühestens in einem Jahr. Aktuell ist sie noch zu klein fürs Fahrrad.

In Sachen Geräumigkeit und angenehmen Gimmicks (hintere Tasche, Seitenfenster zum öffnen, Bremse) steht der Kolo im Moment an 1. Stelle. In Bezug auf Qualität der Verarbeiteten Materialen und Funktionalität bin ich mir eben sehr unsicher.

- So, und als nicht technisch versierter noch abschließend:
Gäbe es denn eine Möglichkeit die Bremse vom Kolo irgendwie nach vorne zu bringen und für´s Fahrradfahren nutzbar zu machen?
Systemgewicht liegt bei mir so um die 140-150kg! (E-MTB, Hänger, Kind, Gepäck und meine wenigkeit mit 100kg) Da ist man um jeden Bremsklotz mehr doch dankbar


----------



## boblike (15. März 2017)

Die Bremse nach vorne legen ist technisch nicht so einfach, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nicht nötig. Bewege mich auch in deine Gewichtsklasse und habe mit meiner SLX 203 vorne 180 hinten selbst auf steilen Abfahrten nie das Gefühl bekommen dass ich mehr brauche. Und wenn es mehr sein muss, dann auf jeden Fall am Vorderrad, denn nur dort bringt mehr Bremsleistung auch wirklich was. Also da auf eine vier Kolben Bremse gehen und gut is.


----------



## Koohgie (16. März 2017)

also ich war damals der erste Käufer in Deutschland, und muss sagen habs nicht bereut. der hänger war ursprünglich max für Waldautobahnen gedacht, unter anderem hat sich Pavel da schwer ins zeug gelegt und auch feedback schnell umgesetzt und ich war teilweise betatester und war stets mit tempo mit dem mängel beseitigt worden sind sehr zufrieden.

zu dämpfer, also normaler weise ist schon ein dämpfer mit low tune verbaut, und dieser ist zum vergleich mit einem fox und einen manitou, hatte beide drin, plus den damals orginalen sr sontour, ein dämpfe mit einer guten Funktion. wenn man mit einem elf jährigen kind, den dämpfer nicht an die grenzen bringt, ich bin nen trail mit 40cm absätzen runter gefahren, kind hatta da schon 13,5 kg, und sag hatte ich 35%, der dämpfer hatte trotzdem noch locker 8mm hub über....  blas deinen sag auf ca. 30 % inkl. kind und kegel auf, dann sollte die zugstufe auch ordentlich schnell funzen, wenn nicht gib ihm solang druck bis der dämpfer einigermaßen gut in den sag zurück geht, also ohne nachhilfe.  ansonsten brauchts auch keine sau 2 bar druck aufm reifen. ich hatte in einem 2,2 zoll maxxis 1 bar druck, gerade so das der reifen nicht durchschlägt, reicht und gibt zusätzlich komfort. heutzutage gibt's die faties reifen, da sollte das kind hinten gar nix mehr merken.

mit 3,5 jahren hatte meiner schon gar keinen bock mehr mitzufahren, ist ihm zu langweilig geworden. hatte den dämpfer schon auf 20% sag aufgeblasen, das es wenigstens bissel wackelt, nix... kein bock mehr... pumptrack ballern hat ihm besser gefallen. nunja und meinen hänger hab ich für sehr gutes geld verkauft.
wenn ich nocheinen kaufen müsste, würd ich nochmals einen fogo wählen.


----------



## sedimagic (13. April 2017)

Ich habe ein Trek Superfly 8 Hardtail (BJ 2015) in 29 Zoll und möchte daran den Kolofogo oder Singletrailer anhängen.
Welche gravierenden Nachteile hat der Kolofogo im Vergleich zum Singletrailer?
Mittlerweile müsste es doch schon einige Erfahrungen mit dem Kolofogo geben. Was genau wurde denn bei der neuen Kupplung verbessert? Passt die auch gut für 29er MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sedimagic (13. April 2017)

sedimagic schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Trek Superfly 8 Hardtail (BJ 2015) in 29 Zoll und möchte daran den Kolofogo oder Singletrailer anhängen.
> Welche gravierenden Nachteile hat der Kolofogo im Vergleich zum Singletrailer?
> Mittlerweile müsste es doch schon einige Erfahrungen mit dem Kolofogo geben. Was genau wurde denn bei der neuen Kupplung verbessert? Passt die auch gut für 29er MTB?


Meine Frage kann als erledigt betrachtet werden. Habe hier das ganze Forum zum Kolofogo gelesen und im Internet recherchiert und bin zum Entschluss gekommen, dass es ein Singletrailer wird.


----------



## boblike (13. April 2017)

Wie kam es zu dem Entschluss?


----------



## sedimagic (17. April 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wie kam es zu dem Entschluss?


Unter anderem die negativen Punkte die ich hier im Forum gelesen habe. Ausschlaggebend ware jedoch der Preis. Habe den Singletrailer als neuwertiges Ausstellungsstück für €1.200 erhalten. Ein Kolofogo ist im Vergleich dazu nicht viel günstiger. Außerdem benötige ich den Anhänger nur für das Fahrrad und darauf ist der Sigletrailer einfach perfekt ausgelegt.


----------



## flashblack (21. April 2017)

Hallo,
ich hab das Problem, dass bei mir die Gewinde der Schnellspanner an der Kupplung relativ schnell verschleißen. Besonders ist mir das am Schnellspanner auf der Wagenseite aufgefallen. Dort hat die Kupplung auch immer etwas Spiel, d.h.  der "Stecker" vom Wagen kann in der Stange auf und ab wackeln, da hilft es auch nicht den Schnellspanner besonders fest zuzuballern. hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. eine Idee warum das Gewinde immer wieder kaputt geht?


----------



## Tobsucht. (21. April 2017)

flashblack schrieb:


> hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen



Hi, kann ich bei mir bisher nicht feststellen. Ich wechsele aber auch nicht oft, meist nutze ich den Hänger nur am Rad und lasse dann entsprechend diesen Teil am Hänger. Etwas vertikales Spiel habe ich dort aber auch, das stört im Betrieb ab nicht.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## brathuhn (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Inzwischen sind die ersten "Kinderkrankheiten" beim Kolofogo sehr erfolgreich bekämpft.
So gibt es inzwischen eine geschwungene Deichsel und eine neue, bewegliche Kupplung. Macht das Fahren viel einfacher und angenehmer!

WEr angesichts des hohen Preises verständliche Zweifel hat und gerne mal auf Herz und Nieren testen möchte, kann das ab sofort tun. Ich habe ein aktuelles Testmodell im Verleih - kostet nix, nur die Anreise ins schöne ALlgäu 

Meldet Euch ggf. einfach bei mir -
LG Steffie


----------



## Tobsucht. (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
da es meiner kleinen Tochter leider nicht sehr lange im Anhänger gefällt und wir deshalb den Hänger viel zu selten nutzen würde ich diesen nun gerne an jemanden abgeben der ihn hoffentlich öfter nutzen kann.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1004772-kolofogo-tonda-kinderanhanger-grau-rot-neuwertig

Vielleicht liest hier ja jemand mit der Interesse hat.

Gruß 
Tobi


----------



## Alex-Trek (10. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand von der Kolofogo Verwendern sagen, wie hoch die Schiebehöhe beim Jogging oder Skaterbetrieb ist.
Eine Angabe in cm über dem Boden bei max ausgezogenen Schieberstange wäre nett. Ich und meine Partnerin sind sehr groß, da sollte das geklärt werden.

Grüße Alex


----------



## boblike (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin 1.97 und ziehe die Stange komplett raus. Das geht sehr gut und man hat viel Beinfreiheit. Es gibt auch zwei größte Räder für den Kinderwagen Betrieb und man kann die Aufnahme dieser noch erhöhen. Ich habe da zwei Distanz Stücke unter dieser Schellen geschraubt, mit denen man die Zusatzräder unter dem Wagen einklickt. Wie es beim Skaten funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen. Die Höhe kann ich z.Z. auch nicht messen, da der Kolofogo eingewintert ist. Wenn alle Stricke reißen kann ich ihn aber aufbauen und nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (4. März 2018)

Hallo,

Gibt es im Saarland, Luxemburg oder Raum Trier einen Kolofogo Nutzer!
Würde gerne mal testen vor dem Kauf......


----------



## Myrilia (8. April 2018)

Nachdem mich die Federung meines aktuellen Hängers schon auf dem ein oder anderen "normalen" Radweg enttäuscht, denke ich über den Kolofogo als Alternative nach, vor allem, weil die Große auf einmal so einen Sprung gemacht hat, was Kondition angeht, und ich den Zweitplatz im Hänger nicht mehr für sie als "Notplatz" brauche. 
Jetzt habe ich in der Anleitung gelesen, dass während des An- und Abkoppelns kein Kind im Hänger sein sollte. Handhabt ihr das so? Weil schlafendes Kind rausnehmen, um sie danach wieder reinzulegen, wenn abgekoppelt ist (absehend davon, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass abkoppeln mit schlafendem Kind auf dem Arm so gut funktioniert), finde ich irgendwie abstrus.


----------



## clemestino (8. April 2018)

Hallo Myrilia,
Unser Kleiner bleibt im Hänger wenn er schläft. Das an- und abkoppeln ist kein Problem.
Grüße Anders


----------



## Myrilia (8. April 2018)

Danke, das hilft mir sehr. Jetzt muss ich nur noch drüber hinweg kommen, dass es ihn leider nicht mehr in blau gibt


----------



## Tobiwan (8. April 2018)

Bei Interesse:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1104647-kolofogo-trayecto


----------



## Girl (8. April 2018)

Und ich habe einen roten mit perfekter Kupplung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrilia (9. April 2018)

Danke! Ich bin mir nur unschlüssig, ob die alte Kupplung an mein Rad passt. 27,5 Zoll und "Mädchenrahmen" (MTB Bosch 27 Lady, Aluminium), wenn ich mir eine gerade Linie von Sattelstütze zu Hänger vorstelle ist da nicht viel Platz zum Rad. Daher hätte ich angenommen, dass die neue gebogene Kupplung besser passt?


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2018)

Update:
Hab den kolofogo seit 1 1/2 Jahren häufig im Einsatz.

Kritik:
Schrauben am Griff (beim kunststofftad/griff) zu kurz, sehr fummelig 
Qualität des Fliegenfängers schlecht (schon eingerissen, selber schuld, könnte aber stabiler sein)
Das sind aber Kleinigkeiten 
Ständer funktioniert sehr gut!
Fahren mit dem Hänger geht super !

Aber:
Die Kupplung ist echter Schrott!!!
Schwer anzuhängen am Gelenk
Gelenk schon ausgeleiert
Quietscht wie Sau 
Ersatz für 2. Rad kostet 55 Euro (zu viel)

Ich glaube die neue gebogene Stange mit dem alten Kardangelenk wäre die bessere Lösung gewesen!!!

Obwohl wir sonst mit dem Hänger sehr zufrieden sind, weis ich nicht, ob ich ihn wegen der Kupplung weiter empfehlen würde.


----------



## Koohgie (31. Mai 2018)

hast du Pawel wegen dieser Probleme mal angeschrieben? normal ist er kulant, gerade mit dem Fliegengitter..... Kupplung kann ich leider nicht mitreden hatte die allererste, die war ok....


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2018)

Nein, hab ich noch nicht.
Fliegengitter war ja auch selbst verschuldet.
Ob die Kupplung mittlerweile verbessert wurde, konnte ich bisher nicht eruieren.
Bräuchte eigentlich eine 2 für mein Stadtrand, aber nochmal 55euro für eine schlecht designte Kupplung , das schmerzt etwas.


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2018)

Frage:
Schmiert ihr das schwarze Kunststoff-Teil mit irgendetwas?


----------



## Koohgie (31. Mai 2018)

Ich würde ihn trotzdem anschreiben für konstruktive Kritik ist er eigentlich dankbar und kommt einem sehr entgegen ...


----------



## Jubenk (1. Juni 2018)

Wir haben den Anhänger jetzt auch schon seit über zwei Jahren im Einsatz und leider auch schon mehrere Defekte durch. Pavel war immer sehr kulant und hat schnell Austausch geliefert, aber ich bin mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr sicher, ob wir den Anhänger weiterempfehlen würden. Vor allem nutzen wir die Kinderwagen-Funktion eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr (zu unpraktisch) und dann schleppt man halt im Vergleich zum Singletrailer einfach mal 5kg+ mehr den Berg hoch


----------



## Cicatrix (1. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch vom Kolofogo abgekommen, nachdem ich damit auf dem Trail an einem gekürzten Stamm hängen geblieben bin und seitdem ohne Probleme mit dem Singletrailer unterwegs. Er baut vorne durch die zusätzlichen Räder doch sehr breit, auch wenn man diese abmontiert und die Kinderwagenfunktion haben wir quasi nie genutzt, weil unsere Tochter immer nach vorne schauen wollte.


----------



## Rattlesnake (10. Juni 2018)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Frage:
> Schmiert ihr das schwarze Kunststoff-Teil mit irgendetwas?


Meine Kupplung quietscht auch wie sau. Habe sie schonmal komplett in Öl gebadet und gefettet und mit Sprühöl eingesprüht. Bringt alles nur temporäre Abhilfe. Nach kurzer Zeit quietscht sie doch wieder. Meines Erachtens ist die Konstruktion einfach suboptimal.


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Juni 2018)

update:
hab die Kupplung nochmals komplett gereinigt und mit Kriechöl (MSO2) behandelt. Dtz. kein Quietschen, wobei sie bisher keinen Schlamm/Staub gesehen hat, da ich den Hänger am Renner benutze. mal sehen wie es ist, wenn am MTB wieder reichlich dreck drauf kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2018)

Bei Kunststoffen sollte man mit der Wahl der Schmiermittel ja vorsichtig sein, und viele Fette sammeln hat auch gerne Dreck ein.
Vielleicht ist Trockenschmiermittel besser geeignet..?
Und kann man vielleicht irgendeinen Staub-/Dreckschutz an der Kupplung befestigen (oder auf dem Weg vom Reifen dorthin)?


----------



## schneller Emil (19. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Bei Kunststoffen sollte man mit der Wahl der Schmiermittel ja vorsichtig sein, und viele Fette sammeln hat auch gerne Dreck ein.
> Vielleicht ist Trockenschmiermittel besser geeignet..?
> Und kann man vielleicht irgendeinen Staub-/Dreckschutz an der Kupplung befestigen (oder auf dem Weg vom Reifen dorthin)?


Hast wahrscheinlich recht.
Dachte daran es mit Graphit Pulver zu versuchen (nimmt man bei Schlüsseln/Schlössern.
Oder kannst du was empfehlen?
Hat jetzt am 2. Tag gleich wieder gequietscht, kriechöl hat klarerweise wieder für Ruhe gesorgt. Allerdings bemerke ich reichlich Abrieb (das Öl ist gleich nach Benutzung des Anhängers schwarz)


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2018)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich recht.
> Dachte daran es mit Graphit Pulver zu versuchen (nimmt man bei Schlüsseln/Schlössern.
> Oder kannst du was empfehlen?
> Hat jetzt am 2. Tag gleich wieder gequietscht, kriechöl hat klarerweise wieder für Ruhe gesorgt. Allerdings bemerke ich reichlich Abrieb (das Öl ist gleich nach Benutzung des Anhängers schwarz)


Vielleicht sowas: https://www.ballistol-shop.de/Technische-Produkte/PTFE-Spray-Teflon-%AE_B_S_42_62.html

Dieses hier ist richtig trocken, kenne ich vom Modellbau und Skate-Rollen:
http://www.dry-fluids.com/


----------



## schneller Emil (6. Oktober 2018)

update: nochmals gereinigt und jetzt mit Teflon-Spray behandelt. jetzt ist ruhe! 
muss man aber auch gelegentlich nachsprühen.
dafür saut das dann nicht so rum.


----------



## schneller Emil (11. Juli 2019)

verkaufe unseren Hänger 
siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## ronmen (13. Juli 2019)

wintermute schrieb:


> warum pn?
> ich denke dass sowas hier im forum schon diskutiert werden kann.
> ich habe auch einen kolofogo und war vor dem Kauf von der Idee eines kombinierten Kinderwagens und "echten" fahrradanhängers" begeistert.
> Aber für den täglichen Betrieb, vor allem den Wechsel zwischen Anhänger und Kinderwagen ist er meiner Meinung nach weniger geeignet, leider.
> ...





boblike schrieb:


> Ok, dann will ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Angefangen hat es mit den Schnellspannern rund um den Käfig die einfach nicht halten wollten, speziell die Rändelschrauben die den Griff am Käfig fixiert haben Probleme. Das Ding ist mit Kind drin zusammengeklappt.
> Habe alle durch Schrauben mit einer Gummidichtung als Verdrehsicherung ersetz.
> ...



Hallo Einspurtrailfans,
gibt es mittlerweile Updates/Infos ob sich das Projekt merklich weiterentwickelt hat.
Insbesondere die Kommentare von @wintermute und @boblike waren fuer mich alamierend..
Freu mich auf Eure Kommentare!

PS: positiv zu bemerken ist ja der BIKE Test 01/19 bspw


----------



## schneller Emil (13. Juli 2019)

Also ich hab da ein bisschen eine vergleichsmöglichkeit mit dem Singletrailer, da ein Freund diesen besitzt.

Währen des Fahrens kein Unterschied.
Kupplung ist vom singletrailer etwas besser gelöst.
Falls man für das Kind noch was mit braucht, geht in den Kolofogo deutlich mehr rein! ( hatten oft Wasser, picknickdecke, Spielzeug, ersatzgewand,....für mehrstündige Touren auch im Winter mit).
Gewicht mit abklappbarrn rädern ist schwerer, wenn man da nur die Stütze nimmt und auch die Scheibenbremse abmontiert, ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so groß.
Singletrailer ist innen kleiner- Kaum Transportmöglichkeiten.
Beim Singletrailer höherer Wiederverkaufswert?
Abstellbremse beim kolofogo ist super und hilft sehr beim abstellen auf abschüssigem Gelände.
Kupplung beim kolofogo kriegt man mit teflonspray leise!

Ich würd mir bei einer Neuanschaffung die abklappbaren Räder nicht mehr nehmen, haben wir nie gebraucht....im Urlaubsort ist ein kleiner klappbarer Buggy praktischer.

Sicherheitsprobleme hatten wir nie, ist nie zusammengeklappt oder sonst was.
Verbesserungspotential im Detail (Schrauben/Schnellspanner, gerissenes Netz hatten wir auch) gibt es.
Habe jetzt das gerissene Netz entfernt und am Rand einen Klettverschluss einnähen lassen, jetzt kann ich das netz jederzeit entfernen oder wenn nötig auch sehr leicht ersetzen!

Insgesamt hat der Anhänger die familiäre Freizeit sehr bereichert.
Für welchen man sich entscheidet, hängt von den beschriebenen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Cicatrix (13. Juli 2019)

Falls noch jemand eine Stange samt Kupplung erster Generation braucht, ich habe noch eine in der Garage liegen.


----------



## boblike (14. Juli 2019)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hallo Einspurtrailfans,
> gibt es mittlerweile Updates/Infos ob sich das Projekt merklich weiterentwickelt hat.
> Insbesondere die Kommentare von @wintermute und @boblike waren fuer mich alamierend..
> Freu mich auf Eure Kommentare!
> ...



Dem habe ich noch etwas hinzu zu fügen:
Wenn man Probleme hat muss man das Ding zerlegen, verpacken und auf eigene Kosten zurück in die Tschechei schicken.

Was macht man in dem Fall mit dem Singletraile, gibts da ein Händlernetzwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2019)

Tout Terrain hat ja vor vielen Jahren den Singletrailer von Wiesmann übernommen und bietet neben Vertrieb natürlich auch Service über ihr Netzwerk. Wir hatten einen Bruch des Schutzblechs, da wurde wohl auch konstruktiv was verändert. Ersatz kam umgehend und kostenlos (in Garantiezeit). Habe ich selbst montiert. Bei größeren Dingen (Rahmen o.ä.) wird man einschicken müssen bzw. falls Händler in der Nähe, dann übernimmt der das.


----------



## AJ (26. Juli 2019)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Kolofogo:
Wir haben und kurz nach der Geburt unserer Tochter 2015 ganz bewusst für den Kolofogo entschieden was sich bis heute als richtige Entscheidung bewiesen hat. 
Wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour gefahren sind und anschließend noch auf nen Kaffee eingekehrt sind oder im urlaub nach der Tour durch den Touristenorten gestreift sind konnte die kleine sitzen bleiben und/oder weiterschlafen. Abkuppeln, Verdeck aufklappen, fertig. Der Anhänger ist sehr komfortabel gefedert und es wurde nie ruppig im Anhänger, oft hat unsere Tochter auf den Abfahrten geschlafen. Wir hatten mal eine gopro drin um zu schauen ob es nicht (z.B. Auf der Abfahrt vom Ledrosee nach Riva) zu ruppig wird, die bedenken waren nach dem Video für uns ausgeräumt. Mit 3 Monaten sind wir erst mit Weber Babyschale und ab einem Alter von knapp einem Jahr dann ohne unterwegs. Bei einem Wärmegewitter in Mittenwald sind wir 8m strömenden Regen 10 Minuten noch zum Campingplatz gefahren und haben gedacht nun ist unsere Tochter klitschnass, aber weit gefehlt, absolut Trocken im Anhänger. 
Bei der ersten Version der Deichsel war nach einem jahr das Kreuzgelenk leicht ausgeschlagen und es fing leicht an zu wackeln und ein Druckknopf ist abgegangen. Ich habe daraufhin Pavel, den Entwickler und Inhaber von Kolofogo angeschrieben, beide Teile hatte ich innerhalb von 4 Tagen ohne Kosten für mich in der Post. Das Kreuzgelenk in einer überarbeiteten und stabileren Ausführung. Anfang dieser Saison passte dann die Deichsel nicht mehr wegen meines neuen Bikes mit 650b+, ausserdem hatte unsere tochter immer mal wieder gegen das Fliegennetz getrampelt warum es eingerissen war. Wieder pavel angeschrieben, Stoff eingeschickt und zu einem Vorzugspreis das Netz neu eingenäht den kein regionaler Schneider bei uns machen konnte. Auch die neue Deichsel habe ich zu einem super Preis bekommen und weil die Reißverschlüsse mittlerweile etwas hackelig schlössen wurden kostenfrei alle Zipper getauscht. 
Sonst keine nennenswerten Auffälligkeiten, mal löst sich eine Verschraubung oder man muss die Steckachsen der Räder pflegen/fetten aber wer das als Mangel bewertet...
Nun ist unsere Tochter 4 1/2 und es wird eng mit dem Platz zwischen Kopf und der oberen Strebe warum wir den Anhänger in kürze verkaufen wollen. Unsere Kleine fährt mittlerweile so gut und vor allem gerne dass die schöne Zeit damit nun zuende geht. 
Wenn noch jemand fragen hat kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## adsf (14. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Bei uns geht die Zeit zu zweit auch langsam zu Ende. Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Bike-Anhänger für den kommenden Nachwuchs versuche ich meine Frau vom einspurigen Konzept zu überzeugen. Gibt es Kolofogo Nutzer in der Schweiz, oder im Süddeutschen Raum, die uns den Anhänger mal in der Realität anschauen lassen würden?

Lieber Gruss


----------



## Dampfsti (15. September 2019)

Hätte grad einen herzugeben, allerdings in Nordbayern...


----------



## Jubenk (15. September 2019)

Wir wollen unseren jetzt auch hergeben, da der Kleine jetzt selbst fährt und langsam auch zu gross für den Anhänger wird. Wohnen bei Heilbronn.


----------



## fissenid (15. September 2019)

Ich würde mal über den SingleTrailer nachdenken. Gibt es regelmäßig im Bikemarkt als gebrauchtes Modell.

Der kolofogo macht meine Meinung nach nur Sinn wenn man die „Kinderwagenfunktion“ nutzen will.
Rein als Radanhänger ist der SingleTrailer die bessere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (14. Dezember 2019)

Hey Kolofogo Enthusiasten,
1. Hat wer Erfahrung mit der Tasche am Unterboden (siehe Modelle Dusky & Trayecto) - schraenkt diese die eh schon kritische Bodenfreiheit nicht noch mehr ein?
2.Macht das optionale Dachfenster Sinn (Stichwort kein Sonnenschutz)?
3. Machen die herausnehmbaren seitlichen Fenster in der Praxis Sinn (sie Modell Trayecto)?
4. Hat irgendwer schon die eigens entwickelte Babyschale testen koennen oder gibt es da bessere kompatible Alternativen (Maxi Cosi Adapter o.ä.)?
danke fuer Eure hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## schneller Emil (14. Dezember 2019)

ad 1: auf asphalt klarerweise kein problem, ebenso auf forststrassen, wirds rumpeliger dann ist die bodenfreiheit damit nicht ausreichend. wir haben sie selten ausgeklappt, da auch so genug stauraum unter dem sitz ist.
ad 2: hatten das fenster nicht und haben es auch nicht vermisst. 
ad 3: abnehmbare/ aufrollbare seitenfenster sind super für die belüftung!! im sommer wirds sonst viel zu heiss!
ad 4: haben die hängematte von weber benutzt. hat gut funktioniert. unter 1/2 jahr würd ich aber nicht mehr in den wald/ holprige trails fahren, hat unserem damals nie  getaugt, erst später.


----------



## weasley (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin, 

hat jemand einen Tipp, um Licht am Kolofogo zu montieren? Welches Licht bzw. welche Adapter eignen sich? 

Besten Dank!


----------



## ronmen (11. Februar 2020)

AJ schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Kolofogo:
> Wir haben und kurz nach der Geburt unserer Tochter 2015 ganz bewusst für den Kolofogo entschieden was sich bis heute als richtige Entscheidung bewiesen hat.
> Wenn wir eine gemeinsame Tour gefahren sind und anschließend noch auf nen Kaffee eingekehrt sind oder im urlaub nach der Tour durch den Touristenorten gestreift sind konnte die kleine sitzen bleiben und/oder weiterschlafen. Abkuppeln, Verdeck aufklappen, fertig. Der Anhänger ist sehr komfortabel gefedert und es wurde nie ruppig im Anhänger, oft hat unsere Tochter auf den Abfahrten geschlafen. Wir hatten mal eine gopro drin um zu schauen ob es nicht (z.B. Auf der Abfahrt vom Ledrosee nach Riva) zu ruppig wird, die bedenken waren nach dem Video für uns ausgeräumt. Mit 3 Monaten sind wir erst mit Weber Babyschale und ab einem Alter von knapp einem Jahr dann ohne unterwegs. Bei einem Wärmegewitter in Mittenwald sind wir 8m strömenden Regen 10 Minuten noch zum Campingplatz gefahren und haben gedacht nun ist unsere Tochter klitschnass, aber weit gefehlt, absolut Trocken im Anhänger.
> Bei der ersten Version der Deichsel war nach einem jahr das Kreuzgelenk leicht ausgeschlagen und es fing leicht an zu wackeln und ein Druckknopf ist abgegangen. Ich habe daraufhin Pavel, den Entwickler und Inhaber von Kolofogo angeschrieben, beide Teile hatte ich innerhalb von 4 Tagen ohne Kosten für mich in der Post. Das Kreuzgelenk in einer überarbeiteten und stabileren Ausführung. Anfang dieser Saison passte dann die Deichsel nicht mehr wegen meines neuen Bikes mit 650b+, ausserdem hatte unsere tochter immer mal wieder gegen das Fliegennetz getrampelt warum es eingerissen war. Wieder pavel angeschrieben, Stoff eingeschickt und zu einem Vorzugspreis das Netz neu eingenäht den kein regionaler Schneider bei uns machen konnte. Auch die neue Deichsel habe ich zu einem super Preis bekommen und weil die Reißverschlüsse mittlerweile etwas hackelig schlössen wurden kostenfrei alle Zipper getauscht.
> ...



Hey AJ,

würdest du eher die Weber Babyschale, Chariot oder die eigens entwickelte Hängematte empfehlen?

VG & danke


----------



## AJ (18. Februar 2020)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hey AJ,
> 
> würdest du eher die Weber Babyschale, Chariot oder die eigens entwickelte Hängematte empfehlen?
> 
> VG & danke


Hi, 
wir hatten die Weber und kann leider daher kein Vergleich ziehen. Die Weber war OK, würde aber heute noch mal genauer mir die anderen anschauen. 
VG


----------



## ronmen (19. Februar 2020)

Hey Boblike,


hattest du jemals Probleme mit der schmalen Felge und dem breiten Reifen? (Pavel bzw der Felgen Hersteller empfiehlt wohl max 2.25")
gab's Probleme mit dem Freiraum zur Kabine bei 100% Federwegsausnutzung?

VG & dankr




boblike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 584522
> 
> Habe heute den Hinterreifen auf den Specialized Big Roller 20x2.8 gewechselt.
> Hat jemand schon dieses Laufrad auf Tubeless umgebaut?
> Der Schlauch muss viel zu stark aufgepumpt werden um diesen Reifen auszufüllen.





boblike schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 584522
> 
> Habe heute den Hinterreifen auf den Specialized Big Roller 20x2.8 gewechselt.
> Hat jemand schon dieses Laufrad auf Tubeless umgebaut?
> Der Schlauch muss viel zu stark aufgepumpt werden um diesen Reifen auszufüllen.


----------



## boblike (3. März 2020)

ronmen schrieb:


> Hey Boblike,
> 
> 
> hattest du jemals Probleme mit der schmalen Felge und dem breiten Reifen? (Pavel bzw der Felgen Hersteller empfiehlt wohl max 2.25")
> ...



Nein, die Felge ist breit genug. Selbst mit 0,5 bar nie Probleme gehabt.
Federweg ging auch gut klar, ist genug Luft nach oben.
Nur kam der Reifen dem Dämpfer gefährlich nahe, da habe ich die Speichen etwas umzentriert.
Also Dämpferseite etwas gelockert und andere Seite nachgespannt, dann war das auch ok.


----------



## boblike (3. März 2020)

Überlege gerade meinen zu verkaufen, gibt es generell eine hohe Nachfrage auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt?


----------



## napstarr (27. März 2020)

Meiner muss weg - der Kleine fährt jetzt lieber selbst:





						Sonstiges: 316 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Sonstiges ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 316 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## SlowTwitch (30. April 2020)

Wie habt ihr eigentlich das/die Rücklichter (welche?) bei eurem Kolofogo montiert? Das ist eigentlich gerade mein einziger Kritikpunkt an dem Teil, dass dafür scheinbar nirgendwo wirklich Platz vorgesehen zu sein scheint. Der Vorschlag von Pavel mit den Sigma Micros überzeugt mich gerade nicht so wirklich. Wäre schon schön wenn das aus allen Richtungen gut erkennbar wäre.

Und gibt es noch sonstige Tuningtipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cahuna (30. April 2020)

....hat irgendjemand einen zu verkaufen?


----------



## SlowTwitch (30. April 2020)

Cahuna schrieb:


> ....hat irgendjemand einen zu verkaufen?


Auf der Kolofogo Seite wird angepriesen, dass sie auch Gebrauchte verkaufen. Eventuell da mal probieren.


----------



## boblike (1. Mai 2020)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Heidelberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




nicht meiner!


----------



## boblike (1. Mai 2020)

Habe inzwischen den Singletrailer und würde nie wieder den Kolofogo kaufen.


----------



## SlowTwitch (3. Mai 2020)

boblike schrieb:


> Habe inzwischen den Singletrailer und würde nie wieder den Kolofogo kaufen.


Darf ich fragen warum? Ich stand vor kurzem auch vor der Entscheidung und hatte mich dann auch auf Grund von diesem Thread für den Kolofogo entschieden.


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2020)

Der Singletrailer ist einfach ein ausgereiftes Produkt, meiner ist gebraucht und ca. 5 Jahre alt, sieht aus wie neu.
Der Kolofogo ist das Geld einfach nicht wert, nach zwei Jahren total abgeranzt.
Klettverschlüsse halten nicht mehr, Netz gerissen, Fenster vergilbt und gewölbt........
Die verwendeten Materialien sind das billigste vom billigsten.

Wenn du mehr Details willst, gerne per PN.
Will jetzt hier nicht so in die Tiefe gehen, da es meine Meinung ist und Pavel sich nicht verteidigen kann.


----------



## grOObie (29. März 2021)

boblike schrieb:


> Der Singletrailer ist einfach ein ausgereiftes Produkt, meiner ist gebraucht und ca. 5 Jahre alt, sieht aus wie neu.
> Der Kolofogo ist das Geld einfach nicht wert, nach zwei Jahren total abgeranzt.
> Klettverschlüsse halten nicht mehr, Netz gerissen, Fenster vergilbt und gewölbt........
> Die verwendeten Materialien sind das billigste vom billigsten.
> ...


vielleicht handelte es sich um ein frühes Modell. jedenfalls kann ich die Enttäuschung nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben den Kolofogo seit 2 Jahren im harten Einsatz und er ist wie am ersten Tag, abgesehen von einer eingerissenen Naht. 

Kolofogo hat einen super Service und nutzt meiner Erfahrung nach Reklamationen auch um das Produkt ständig zu verbessern. 

Im Gegenatz zum Singletrailer hat er auch die Jogger/Kinderwagen Funktion.


----------



## weasley (29. März 2021)

grOObie schrieb:


> vielleicht handelte es sich um ein frühes Modell. jedenfalls kann ich die Enttäuschung nicht nachvollziehen. Wir haben den Kolofogo seit 2 Jahren im harten Einsatz und er ist wie am ersten Tag, abgesehen von einer eingerissenen Naht.
> 
> Kolofogo hat einen super Service und nutzt meiner Erfahrung nach Reklamationen auch um das Produkt ständig zu verbessern.
> 
> Im Gegenatz zum Singletrailer hat er auch die Jogger/Kinderwagen Funktion.


Geht uns ähnlich


----------



## boblike (29. März 2021)

Muss jeder selber wissen.

Habt Ihr schon den neuen Dämpfer gesehen, der mit der Federvospannung auf das Gewicht des Kindes eingestellt werden soll?





Weil die Gesetze der Physik bei Kolofogo keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joffix (1. April 2021)

Für ein Kind ist der Kolofogo echt gut, mit zwei Kindern hat man in Sachen Fahrradanhänger ein Problem. Die Kinderwagenfunktion des Kolofogo ist wirklich sinnvoll, so kann man sich im Urlaub den zusätzlichen Kinderwagen sparen. 

In der Theorie stimmt die Sache mit der Vorspannung schon, siehe dazu allein ein Eintrag aus dem MTB Forum: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261136

Ein Luftdämpfer lässt sich schneller viel flexibler anpassen, weshalb ich bei dem Kolofogo immer einen Luftdämpfer empfehlen würde.


----------



## boblike (7. April 2021)

Joffix schrieb:


> In der Theorie stimmt die Sache mit der Vorspannung schon, siehe dazu allein ein Eintrag aus dem MTB Forum: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1261136


Das ist die selbe Grafik wie meine nur auf zwei Bilder aufgeteilt.

Ja, beim Vorspannen wird die komplette Federkennlinie angehoben und damit auch die Kraft bis zum Durchschlag erhöht, aber auch um genau die selbe Kraft wird die Losbrechkraft erhöht und man verliert den Vorteil von Coil. Auch ist das nur bedingt möglich.

Damit zu werben ist demnach schlichtweg falsch und grenzt an unlauteren Wettbewerb. 

Stell dir doch mal vor du wiegst 100kg und kaufst dir ein Fully, der Verkäufer sagt zu dir, du sollst einfach die 350lbs Feder so lange vorspannen bis sie nicht mehr durchschlägt, dann kannst du auch gleich ein Hardtail fahren.

Eine andere Sache ist es, wenn er drei verschiedene Federn mitliefert.
Zum Beispiel:
-150lbs Kind 7 bis 10kg
-200lbs Kind 10 bis 13kg
-250lbs Kind 13 bis 16kg

Der Angebotene Coil Dämpfer ist bei Ali ca. 40 Euro wert und die Federn vllt 20. Dann kann man anstelle eines RS Dämpfers es auch hier es gleich richtig machen, anstelle die Kunden hinters Licht zu führen.



boblike schrieb:


> Die verwendeten Materialien sind das billigste vom billigsten.


Dies wird konsequent nun auch beim Federbein umgesetzt und der Gewinn maximiert.

Sorry Leute, es liegt mir echt fern einem Hersteller zu schaden und negatives zu berichten, zumal der Kontakt mit Pavel immer top war, aber der Preis ist nicht gerechtfertigt, zumal man für das Geld auch einen Singeltrailer bekommt, der qualitative in einer anderen Liga spielt.

Klar man kann den Singeltrailer nicht als Kinderwagen verwenden, aber dass ist so als kaufe man sich einen Dacia mit Chiptuning der genauso schnell ist wie der 911er und zahlt das gleiche, weil der Dacia auch Kaffee kochen kann.


----------



## Joffix (7. April 2021)

Ich habe keinen Single Trailer als Vergleich, aber als einen Dacia empfinde ich meinen Kolofogo eigentlich nicht. Gleichzeitig muss ich dir schon zustimmen, dass der Preis für einen Kolofogo in den letzten Jahren deutlich angezogen hat, während die Aussattung abgespeckt wurde. In wieweit das mit Gewinnmaximierung zu tun hat oder erhöhten Einkaufspreisen geschuldet ist, kann ich nicht sicher sagen. Ob sich ein Kolofogo aktuell noch lohnt, muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Bezüglich des Dämpfers empfand ich den Luftdämpfer als sehr praktisch, da das Ansprechverhalten sehr gut war. Ich konnte den Anhänger gut abstimmen auf die Beladung, da spielt es eine große Rolle ob 6kg Kind drin sind oder 13kg Kind +5kg Gepäck. Das düfte mit dem neuen Dämpfer schlechter gehen. Man muss sich ja immer überlegen, dass die vom Dämpfer aufgenommene Energie dem Integral der Kurve entspricht. Ich sehe daher bei den geringen Lastem beim Kolofogo nicht das Problem von Durchschlägen, sondern eher von unsensiblem Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## grOObie (12. April 2021)

Ich werde mich jetzt nicht an der Dämpferdiskussion beteiligen, da kennen sich hier einige offenbar zu gut aus. Versuch macht Kluch, denke ich, und dass ein VERNÜNFTIGER und passend ausgelegter Coil sensibler ist als ein Luft. Wenn das Teil aber billigkram ist der schlecht Arbeitet, Daumen runter. Kann mir nixht vorstellen das Pavel da noch dahinter stünde und den Kunden was vor machen würde.

Aber dass der Singletrailer qualitativ in einer anderen Liga spielt halte ich für Stimmungsmache.
Beide Trailer können wirtschaftlich kaum günstiger angeboten werden bei der vorhandenen Qualität. Ich kenne die 'andere Seite' auch und wer nicht versucht in seinem Unternehmen den Gewinn zu maximieren, ist mit dem Klammersack gepudert.


----------



## grOObie (12. April 2021)

egal


----------



## Joffix (18. Mai 2021)

Nachdem unsere jüngste Tochter nun alt genug zum Radfahren ist, müssen wir uns leider von ein paar Sachen trennen. Zwei Kinderwägen und zwei Fahrradanhänger (jeweills ein Einsitzer und ein Zweisitzer) sind dann doch zu viel. Entsprechend habe ich einen sehr gut erhaltenen Kolofogo Dusky mit viel Zubehör abzugeben. Bilder folgen demnächst auf den üblichen Seiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_91 (17. Juli 2021)

Joffix schrieb:


> Nachdem unsere jüngste Tochter nun alt genug zum Radfahren ist, müssen wir uns leider von ein paar Sachen trennen. Zwei Kinderwägen und zwei Fahrradanhänger (jeweills ein Einsitzer und ein Zweisitzer) sind dann doch zu viel. Entsprechend habe ich einen sehr gut erhaltenen Kolofogo Dusky mit viel Zubehör abzugeben. Bilder folgen demnächst auf den üblichen Seiten


Hab ich das Angebot auf den üblichen Seiten schon verpasst?


----------

